# Haha



## UltraByte

Sucks for you guys, I was just about to post mah picture.


----------



## Furry Sparks

OM*G GIVE IT TO ME.

NAO.


----------



## Mino

Meh.


----------



## ƒish

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Sucks for you guys, I was just about to post mah picture.


 pm plz.

I'll pm mine : 3


----------



## Tyler

I'm gonna get destaff I swear. 

I bricked a rule.


----------



## UltraByte

Uh, PM me, I s'ppose.


----------



## Jeremy

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?act=Msg&CODE=01


----------



## JJH

nuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

Now I'm stuck stalking JJ...


----------



## UltraByte

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> I'm gonna get destaff I swear.
> 
> I bricked a rule.


 I don't understand why it's a rule... we chose to post our pictures.


----------



## dragonflamez

o****illpostminetoo


----------



## Furry Sparks

stormcommander said:
			
		

> http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?act=Msg&CODE=01


 Yes, do that. Or skype. I don't care, as long as I get it.

I made the gif for your sig D=


----------



## Kyle

-yawn-
:l


----------



## Furry Sparks

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> o****illpostminetoo


 I think I remember seeing your pic before?


----------



## ƒish

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Uh, PM me, I s'ppose.


 Why does this feel weird?

@storm -- I WANNA SEE YER HEAd.


----------



## TheGremp

I already saw your picture at TNZ a long time ago lol


----------



## Mino

Hmm, I wonder if we can all get suspended....


----------



## UltraByte

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o****illpostminetoo
> 
> 
> 
> I think I remember seeing your pic before?
Click to expand...

 OH YEAH THE DRAGON PICTURE


----------



## JJH

Mino said:
			
		

> Hmm, I wonder if we can all get suspended....


 I say we go for it.


----------



## UltraByte

Mino said:
			
		

> Hmm, I wonder if we can all get suspended....






			
				UltraByte said:
			
		

> I don't understand why it's a rule... we chose to post our pictures.


----------



## ƒish

Mino said:
			
		

> Hmm, I wonder if we can all get suspended....


 They can't ban _all_ of us. : D


----------



## JJRamone2

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> nuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
> 
> Now I'm stuck stalking JJ...


 Hot.


----------



## Kyle

Mino said:
			
		

> Hmm, I wonder if we can all get suspended....


 That'd be a case of (epic win).


----------



## Jeremy

UltraByte said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna get destaff I swear.
> 
> I bricked a rule.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand why it's a rule... we chose to post our pictures.
Click to expand...

 The servers have problems with ugly pictures in posts =)


----------



## TheGremp

Kyle said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, I wonder if we can all get suspended....
> 
> 
> 
> That'd be a case of (epic win).
Click to expand...

 RUN BEFORE MINO GETS YOU!


----------



## Fabioisonfire

fish, you missed it, buddy.


----------



## JJH

stormcommander said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna get destaff I swear.
> 
> I bricked a rule.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand why it's a rule... we chose to post our pictures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The servers have problems with ugly pictures in posts =)
Click to expand...

 I blame Mr. Blue-lips.  <_<


----------



## JJRamone2

stormcommander said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna get destaff I swear.
> 
> I bricked a rule.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand why it's a rule... we chose to post our pictures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The servers have problems with ugly pictures in posts =)
Click to expand...

 This is why I love you.


----------



## Mino

Kyle said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, I wonder if we can all get suspended....
> 
> 
> 
> That'd be a case of (epic win).
Click to expand...

 I'm going to need your testicles now.

Oh, and here's me:


----------



## Kyle

TheGremp said:
			
		

> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, I wonder if we can all get suspended....
> 
> 
> 
> That'd be a case of (epic win).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> RUN BEFORE MINO GETS YOU!
Click to expand...

 IM GONNA BE A REAL.. ERR... GIRL!


----------



## dragonflamez

waitwutdragonpicture? D:


----------



## JJH

Mino said:
			
		

> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, I wonder if we can all get suspended....
> 
> 
> 
> That'd be a case of (epic win).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to need your testicles now.
> 
> Oh, and here's me:
Click to expand...

 Mino wins. Sorry JJ, you come in second this time.


----------



## TheGremp

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna get destaff I swear.
> 
> I bricked a rule.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand why it's a rule... we chose to post our pictures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The servers have problems with ugly pictures in posts =)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I blame Mr. Blue-lips.  <_<
Click to expand...

 yeah, my ugliness killed the server D:


----------



## Mino

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, I wonder if we can all get suspended....
> 
> 
> 
> That'd be a case of (epic win).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to need your testicles now.
> 
> Oh, and here's me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mino wins. Sorry JJ, you come in second this time.
Click to expand...

 Kurt Vonnegut was not a very attractive man....


----------



## Tyler

No ones getting banned this time. ;D


----------



## JJRamone2

Mino said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, I wonder if we can all get suspended....
> 
> 
> 
> That'd be a case of (epic win).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to need your testicles now.
> 
> Oh, and here's me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mino wins. Sorry JJ, you come in second this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kurt Vonnegut was not a very attractive man....
Click to expand...

 YOU'RE WRONG. STOP LYING!


----------



## JJH

Mino said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, I wonder if we can all get suspended....
> 
> 
> 
> That'd be a case of (epic win).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to need your testicles now.
> 
> Oh, and here's me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mino wins. Sorry JJ, you come in second this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kurt Vonnegut was not a very attractive man....
Click to expand...

 I'm strange like that.


----------



## TwilightKing

Mino said:
			
		

> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, I wonder if we can all get suspended....
> 
> 
> 
> That'd be a case of (epic win).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to need your testicles now.
> 
> Oh, and here's me:
Click to expand...

 Younger looking than I expected...


----------



## Mino

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, I wonder if we can all get suspended....
> 
> 
> 
> That'd be a case of (epic win).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to need your testicles now.
> 
> Oh, and here's me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Younger looking than I expected...
Click to expand...

 Ouch?





















*CEN-1.3-SORD*.


----------



## JJH

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> No ones getting banned this time. ;D


 nuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

What about suspensions?


----------



## TheGremp

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> No ones getting banned this time. ;D


dang it!

nice try, guys....  Maybe next time.


----------



## Furry Sparks

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> waitwutdragonpicture? D:


Wasn't there one of you and you edited in wings or something?


----------



## JJRamone2

FIX. This is actually me.


----------



## Tyler

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waitwutdragonpicture? D:
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't thar one of you and you edited in wings or something?
Click to expand...

 I remember that. =D


----------



## JJH

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> FIX. This is actually me.


 Rubber chicken doubles your sexiness. You win again.


----------



## JJRamone2

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FIX. This is actually me.
> 
> 
> 
> Rubber chicken doubles your sexiness. You win again.
Click to expand...

 CHRISITAN ROCK!


----------



## TheGremp

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waitwutdragonpicture? D:
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't there one of you and you edited in wings or something?
Click to expand...

 Oh yeah I remember that, it was everywhere.... lol


----------



## Mino

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FIX. This is actually me.
> 
> 
> 
> Rubber chicken doubles your sexiness. You win again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CHRISITAN ROCK!
Click to expand...

 Worst genre amirite.


----------



## JJH

You know, this is the most fun I've had here at TBT since... 

I joined.


----------



## Kyle

So many threads & so many posts. And pics.
First sign of apocalypse.


----------



## JJRamone2

Mino said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FIX. This is actually me.
> 
> 
> 
> Rubber chicken doubles your sexiness. You win again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CHRISITAN ROCK!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Worst genre amirite.
Click to expand...

 You used to love it. YOU ONCE LOVED FIF JUST LIKE ME.


----------



## ƒish

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> You know, this is the most fun I've had here at TBT since...
> 
> I joined.


 And someone doesn't want it to be happening. Lame.


----------



## Tyler

Kyle said:
			
		

> So many threads & so many posts. And pics.
> First sign of apocalypse.


 No first sign was me getting into the staff.

Trust me on that. ;D


----------



## Tyler

[quote author="


----------



## JJRamone2

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So many threads & so many posts. And pics.
> First sign of apocalypse.
> 
> 
> 
> No first sign was me getting into the staff.
> 
> Trust me on that. ;D
Click to expand...

 SHUT IT.


----------



## TheGremp

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## ƒish

I been emailin' mine to people. It contains frontal nudity. DONT LOOK AT IT.


----------



## Tyler

TheGremp said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote author="
Click to expand...


----------



## Mino

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FIX. This is actually me.
> 
> 
> 
> Rubber chicken doubles your sexiness. You win again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CHRISITAN ROCK!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Worst genre amirite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You used to love it. YOU ONCE LOVED FIF JUST LIKE ME.
Click to expand...

 Meh, when I was 12.

They are one of the older ones, and have somewhat their own musical style.

Christian popular music is just as bad as most other popular music, but with lyrics that serve no real purpose.

I don't know if you know this, but I can't stand evangelical Christianity.


----------



## TheGremp

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> TheGremp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote author="
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Furry Sparks

ƒish said:
			
		

> I been emailin' mine to people. It contains frontal nudity. DONT LOOK AT IT.


 OMG SRSLY?!?
*checks email*


----------



## Mino

I wish I had a camera....  But then again, you probably aren't ready for me yet.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

[quote author="


----------



## Kyle

TheGremp said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGremp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ƒish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, this is the most fun I've had here at TBT since...
> 
> I joined.
> 
> 
> 
> And someone doesn't want it to be happening. Lame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dun look at me. D=
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> **TheGremp* stares at Odd
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it always my fault. There's 4 other staff members easily to blame.
> 
> I CHOOSE SPORGE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and I choose pikachu.
Click to expand...

 Can i have sex with that pikachu u hav thar~??`
its not mudkip but ill bite


----------



## JJRamone2

Mino said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FIX. This is actually me.
> 
> 
> 
> Rubber chicken doubles your sexiness. You win again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CHRISITAN ROCK!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Worst genre amirite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You used to love it. YOU ONCE LOVED FIF JUST LIKE ME.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meh, when I was 12.
> 
> They are one of the older ones, and have somewhat their own musical style.
> 
> Christian popular music is just as bad as most other popular music, but with lyrics that serve no real purpose.
> 
> I don't know if you know this, but I can't stand evangelical Christianity.
Click to expand...

 Well.. I'm 13 and I figure you and I are the same person so...whatever.

I'm the same, though. But Roper wasn't evangelical, he co-founded a chrisitan sect, because he didn't fit in any of them, and wanted to preach about Jesus' teaching about the poor.

Anways, FIF is still good.


----------



## Tennis=Life

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> You know, this is the most fun I've had here at TBT since...
> 
> I joined.


 That was the most homo comment I've seen anyone post at TBT since I've joined.


----------



## Mino

Kyle said:
			
		

> TheGremp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGremp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote author="
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## TwilightKing

[quote author="


----------



## Mino

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, this is the most fun I've had here at TBT since...
> 
> I joined.
> 
> 
> 
> That was the most homo comment I've seen anyone post at TBT since I've joined.
Click to expand...

 Damn, internet badass coming through.


----------



## Furry Sparks

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, this is the most fun I've had here at TBT since...
> 
> I joined.
> 
> 
> 
> That was the most homo comment I've seen anyone post at TBT since I've joined.
Click to expand...

 Why are you so homophobic? huh? HUH?


----------



## Kyle

Mino said:
			
		

> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGremp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGremp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ƒish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, this is the most fun I've had here at TBT since...
> 
> I joined.
> 
> 
> 
> And someone doesn't want it to be happening. Lame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dun look at me. D=
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> **TheGremp* stares at Odd
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it always my fault. There's 4 other staff members easily to blame.
> 
> I CHOOSE SPORGE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and I choose pikachu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can i have sex with that pikachu u hav thar~??`
> its not mudkip but ill bite
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please don't degenerate this thread into the typical discussion in a middle school lunchroom....
Click to expand...

 Y NAWT


----------



## Mino

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FIX. This is actually me.
> 
> 
> 
> Rubber chicken doubles your sexiness. You win again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CHRISITAN ROCK!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Worst genre amirite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You used to love it. YOU ONCE LOVED FIF JUST LIKE ME.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meh, when I was 12.
> 
> They are one of the older ones, and have somewhat their own musical style.
> 
> Christian popular music is just as bad as most other popular music, but with lyrics that serve no real purpose.
> 
> I don't know if you know this, but I can't stand evangelical Christianity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well.. I'm 13 and I figure you and I are the same person so...whatever.
> 
> I'm the same, though. But Roper wasn't evangelical, he co-founded a chrisitan sect, because he didn't fit in any of them, and wanted to preach about Jesus' teaching about the poor.
> 
> Anways, FIF is still good.
Click to expand...

 Believe me, we are not the same person.

And I'm 16.  D:


----------



## TheGremp

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, this is the most fun I've had here at TBT since...
> 
> I joined.
> 
> 
> 
> That was the most homo comment I've seen anyone post at TBT since I've joined.
Click to expand...

 +10 SN hate points.


----------



## Mino

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Jeremy

[quote author="


----------



## Furry Sparks

Fabio said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, this is the most fun I've had here at TBT since...
> 
> I joined.
> 
> 
> 
> That was the most homo comment I've seen anyone post at TBT since I've joined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +10 SN hate points.
Click to expand...

 ITS OVER 9000!


----------



## Kyle

Mino said:
			
		

> TwilightKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ƒish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I been emailin' mine to people. It contains frontal nudity. DONT LOOK AT IT.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the pic for those who didn't recieve the email of Fish's nudity:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has beautiful, dreamy eyes.
Click to expand...

 Totally worth an R rating.


----------



## TheGremp

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Fabio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, this is the most fun I've had here at TBT since...
> 
> I joined.
> 
> 
> 
> That was the most homo comment I've seen anyone post at TBT since I've joined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +10 SN hate points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ITS OVER 9000!
Click to expand...

 LOL

that was one of the strangest internet fads ever....


----------



## UltraByte

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, this is the most fun I've had here at TBT since...
> 
> I joined.
> 
> 
> 
> That was the most homo comment I've seen anyone post at TBT since I've joined.
Click to expand...

 Seems SN is trying to be funny again.


----------



## JJRamone2

Mino said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FIX. This is actually me.
> 
> 
> 
> Rubber chicken doubles your sexiness. You win again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CHRISITAN ROCK!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Worst genre amirite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You used to love it. YOU ONCE LOVED FIF JUST LIKE ME.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meh, when I was 12.
> 
> They are one of the older ones, and have somewhat their own musical style.
> 
> Christian popular music is just as bad as most other popular music, but with lyrics that serve no real purpose.
> 
> I don't know if you know this, but I can't stand evangelical Christianity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well.. I'm 13 and I figure you and I are the same person so...whatever.
> 
> I'm the same, though. But Roper wasn't evangelical, he co-founded a chrisitan sect, because he didn't fit in any of them, and wanted to preach about Jesus' teaching about the poor.
> 
> Anways, FIF is still good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Believe me, we are not the same person.
> 
> And I'm 16.  D:
Click to expand...

 You have no idea, man.


----------



## TheGremp

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, this is the most fun I've had here at TBT since...
> 
> I joined.
> 
> 
> 
> That was the most homo comment I've seen anyone post at TBT since I've joined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems SN is trying to be funny again.
Click to expand...

 ah crap.  I'll get the Banhammer out.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Mino said:
			
		

> TwilightKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote author="
Click to expand...


----------



## Mino

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FIX. This is actually me.
> 
> 
> 
> Rubber chicken doubles your sexiness. You win again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CHRISITAN ROCK!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Worst genre amirite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You used to love it. YOU ONCE LOVED FIF JUST LIKE ME.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meh, when I was 12.
> 
> They are one of the older ones, and have somewhat their own musical style.
> 
> Christian popular music is just as bad as most other popular music, but with lyrics that serve no real purpose.
> 
> I don't know if you know this, but I can't stand evangelical Christianity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well.. I'm 13 and I figure you and I are the same person so...whatever.
> 
> I'm the same, though. But Roper wasn't evangelical, he co-founded a chrisitan sect, because he didn't fit in any of them, and wanted to preach about Jesus' teaching about the poor.
> 
> Anways, FIF is still good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Believe me, we are not the same person.
> 
> And I'm 16.  D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no idea, man.
Click to expand...

 I'm not following, but OK.


----------



## Tennis=Life

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, this is the most fun I've had here at TBT since...
> 
> I joined.
> 
> 
> 
> That was the most homo comment I've seen anyone post at TBT since I've joined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you so homophobic? huh? HUH?
Click to expand...

 Lol, internet badass?  Just telling the truth, that comment was so homo.

Also, I'm not one to openly enjoy (if that's the right word) seeing someone being homo.  I don't care if someone is homo as long as they don't show it.  Also, is homophobic even a word?


----------



## Mino

TheGremp said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, this is the most fun I've had here at TBT since...
> 
> I joined.
> 
> 
> 
> That was the most homo comment I've seen anyone post at TBT since I've joined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +10 SN hate points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ITS OVER 9000!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> that was one of the strangest internet fads ever....
Click to expand...

 Internet fad, right.


----------



## Mino

stormcommander said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## UltraByte

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, this is the most fun I've had here at TBT since...
> 
> I joined.
> 
> 
> 
> That was the most homo comment I've seen anyone post at TBT since I've joined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you so homophobic? huh? HUH?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, internet badass?  Just telling the truth, that comment was so homo.
> 
> Also, I'm not one to openly enjoy (if that's the right word) seeing someone being homo.  I don't care if someone is homo as long as they don't show it.  Also, is homophobic even a word?
Click to expand...

 I think maybe you just have no sense of humor.


----------



## JJRamone2

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, this is the most fun I've had here at TBT since...
> 
> I joined.
> 
> 
> 
> That was the most homo comment I've seen anyone post at TBT since I've joined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you so homophobic? huh? HUH?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, internet badass?  Just telling the truth, that comment was so homo.
> 
> Also, I'm not one to openly enjoy (if that's the right word) seeing someone being homo.  I don't care if someone is homo as long as they don't show it.  Also, is homophobic even a word?
Click to expand...

 Well, I don't mind black people as long as they don't show it.

Your idiocy confounds me.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, this is the most fun I've had here at TBT since...
> 
> I joined.
> 
> 
> 
> That was the most homo comment I've seen anyone post at TBT since I've joined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you so homophobic? huh? HUH?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, internet badass?  Just telling the truth, that comment was so homo.
> 
> Also, I'm not one to openly enjoy (if that's the right word) seeing someone being homo.  I don't care if someone is homo as long as they don't show it.  Also, is homophobic even a word?
Click to expand...

 Just... stop.

You truly are the devil's butthole.


----------



## TwilightKing

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, this is the most fun I've had here at TBT since...
> 
> I joined.
> 
> 
> 
> That was the most homo comment I've seen anyone post at TBT since I've joined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you so homophobic? huh? HUH?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, internet badass?  Just telling the truth, that comment was so homo.
> 
> Also, I'm not one to openly enjoy (if that's the right word) seeing someone being homo.  I don't care if someone is homo as long as they don't show it.  *Also, is homophobic even a word?*
Click to expand...

 LOL. wow. Leave while you're ahead.


----------



## ƒish

Fabio said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Kyle

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, this is the most fun I've had here at TBT since...
> 
> I joined.
> 
> 
> 
> That was the most homo comment I've seen anyone post at TBT since I've joined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you so homophobic? huh? HUH?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, internet badass?  Just telling the truth, that comment was so homo.
> 
> Also, I'm not one to openly enjoy (if that's the right word) seeing someone being homo.  I don't care if someone is homo as long as they don't show it.  Also, is homophobic even a word?
Click to expand...

 It is.


----------



## Mino

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, this is the most fun I've had here at TBT since...
> 
> I joined.
> 
> 
> 
> That was the most homo comment I've seen anyone post at TBT since I've joined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you so homophobic? huh? HUH?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, internet badass?  Just telling the truth, that comment was so homo.
> 
> Also, I'm not one to openly enjoy (if that's the right word) seeing someone being homo.  I don't care if someone is homo as long as they don't show it.  Also, is homophobic even a word?
Click to expand...

 Yes, homophobia exists, and yes it is a word.  And the way you use the term just furthers my assumption that you do not understand it or are intolerant of homosexuals.  So it is OK for two people of opposite genders to show affection for eachother but not partners of the same gender?

Glad we're marching proudly back into the Middle Ages.  Are you homeschooled?


----------



## Furry Sparks

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, this is the most fun I've had here at TBT since...
> 
> I joined.
> 
> 
> 
> That was the most homo comment I've seen anyone post at TBT since I've joined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you so homophobic? huh? HUH?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, internet badass?  Just telling the truth, that comment was so homo.
> 
> Also, I'm not one to openly enjoy (if that's the right word) seeing someone being homo.  I don't care if someone is homo as long as they don't show it.  Also, is homophobic even a word?
Click to expand...

 WHAT IF THEY DON'T ENJOY SEEING YOU BE STRAIGHT?


----------



## Jeremy

Refrain from comments about sexual orientation or any slang involving it because closing threads is a lot easier than posting in them.


----------



## ƒish

stormcommander said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Fabioisonfire

[quote author="


----------



## JJRamone2

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Refrain from comments about sexual orientation or any slang involving it because closing threads is a lot easier than posting in them.


 Good plan.


----------



## Tennis=Life

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, this is the most fun I've had here at TBT since...
> 
> I joined.
> 
> 
> 
> That was the most homo comment I've seen anyone post at TBT since I've joined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you so homophobic? huh? HUH?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, internet badass?  Just telling the truth, that comment was so homo.
> 
> Also, I'm not one to openly enjoy (if that's the right word) seeing someone being homo.  I don't care if someone is homo as long as they don't show it.  Also, is homophobic even a word?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I don't mind black people as long as they don't show it.
> 
> Your idiocy confounds me.
Click to expand...

 Being gay and being black are 2 different things.  So you're saying gay people can be gay and do gay things in front of a normal crowd and it is socially acceptable?  Because there is nothing wrong with being African American, all because your skin color and your culture is different doesn't mean it's not socially acceptable.  Whatever, I don't like argueing with drunk and/or dilirius people.


----------



## JJH

Ok, because I'm sure some people will make this assumption due to previouse posts, I'm straight. Just wanted to make sure that's understood.


----------



## TwilightKing

Anyways, that's one sexy pic of Fish I must say.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

[quote author="


----------



## Mino

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Refrain from comments about sexual orientation or any slang involving it because closing threads is a lot easier than posting in them.


 No one is using any slang... and comments about sexual orientation should be permissible, it's a part of life.

We're not often discussing Animal Crossing, might as well talk about something relevant and important.

Sorry if I seem too, let's say, over 10 years old for you.


----------



## JJRamone2

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, this is the most fun I've had here at TBT since...
> 
> I joined.
> 
> 
> 
> That was the most homo comment I've seen anyone post at TBT since I've joined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you so homophobic? huh? HUH?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, internet badass?  Just telling the truth, that comment was so homo.
> 
> Also, I'm not one to openly enjoy (if that's the right word) seeing someone being homo.  I don't care if someone is homo as long as they don't show it.  Also, is homophobic even a word?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I don't mind black people as long as they don't show it.
> 
> Your idiocy confounds me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being gay and being black are 2 different things.  So you're saying gay people can be gay and do gay things in front of a normal crowd and it is socially acceptable?  Because there is nothing wrong with being African American, all because your skin color and your culture is different doesn't mean it's not socially acceptable.  Whatever, I don't like argueing with drunk and/or dilirius people.
Click to expand...

 Yes. If two straight people can kiss/make out in public, gay people should be able to as well. You *CEN-3.0-SORD*ing moron.


----------



## Tennis=Life

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Ok, because I'm sure some people will make this assumption due to previouse posts, I'm straight. Just wanted to make sure that's understood.


 And all I did was say that that comment was homo.


----------



## UltraByte

Mino said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Refrain from comments about sexual orientation or any slang involving it because closing threads is a lot easier than posting in them.
> 
> 
> 
> No one is using any slang... and comments about sexual orientation should be permissible, it's a part of life.
> 
> We're not often discussing Animal Crossing, might as well talk about something relevant and important.
> 
> Sorry if I seem too, let's say, over 10 years old for you.
Click to expand...

 I think this sums up almost every member's thoughts.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

I hate your guts, SN.

Just wanted to make sure that's clear.


----------



## Tennis=Life

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, this is the most fun I've had here at TBT since...
> 
> I joined.
> 
> 
> 
> That was the most homo comment I've seen anyone post at TBT since I've joined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you so homophobic? huh? HUH?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, internet badass?  Just telling the truth, that comment was so homo.
> 
> Also, I'm not one to openly enjoy (if that's the right word) seeing someone being homo.  I don't care if someone is homo as long as they don't show it.  Also, is homophobic even a word?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I don't mind black people as long as they don't show it.
> 
> Your idiocy confounds me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being gay and being black are 2 different things.  So you're saying gay people can be gay and do gay things in front of a normal crowd and it is socially acceptable?  Because there is nothing wrong with being African American, all because your skin color and your culture is different doesn't mean it's not socially acceptable.  Whatever, I don't like argueing with drunk and/or dilirius people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. If two straight people can kiss/make out in public, gay people should be able to as well. You *CEN-3.0-SORD*ing moron.
Click to expand...

 Okay, however, it isn't as socially acceptable as being just a black person in public.


----------



## UltraByte

Fabio said:
			
		

> I hate your guts, SN.
> 
> Just wanted to make sure that's clear.


 You should update your Personal Notepad.


----------



## Furry Sparks

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, this is the most fun I've had here at TBT since...
> 
> I joined.
> 
> 
> 
> That was the most homo comment I've seen anyone post at TBT since I've joined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you so homophobic? huh? HUH?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, internet badass?  Just telling the truth, that comment was so homo.
> 
> Also, I'm not one to openly enjoy (if that's the right word) seeing someone being homo.  I don't care if someone is homo as long as they don't show it.  Also, is homophobic even a word?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I don't mind black people as long as they don't show it.
> 
> Your idiocy confounds me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being gay and being black are 2 different things.  So you're saying gay people can be gay and do gay things in front of a normal crowd and it is socially acceptable?  Because there is nothing wrong with being African American, all because your skin color and your culture is different doesn't mean it's not socially acceptable.  Whatever, I don't like argueing with drunk and/or dilirius people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. If two straight people can kiss/make out in public, gay people should be able to as well. You *CEN-3.0-SORD*ing moron.
Click to expand...

 This.


----------



## ƒish

Fabio said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## JJRamone2

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, this is the most fun I've had here at TBT since...
> 
> I joined.
> 
> 
> 
> That was the most homo comment I've seen anyone post at TBT since I've joined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you so homophobic? huh? HUH?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, internet badass?  Just telling the truth, that comment was so homo.
> 
> Also, I'm not one to openly enjoy (if that's the right word) seeing someone being homo.  I don't care if someone is homo as long as they don't show it.  Also, is homophobic even a word?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I don't mind black people as long as they don't show it.
> 
> Your idiocy confounds me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being gay and being black are 2 different things.  So you're saying gay people can be gay and do gay things in front of a normal crowd and it is socially acceptable?  Because there is nothing wrong with being African American, all because your skin color and your culture is different doesn't mean it's not socially acceptable.  Whatever, I don't like argueing with drunk and/or dilirius people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. If two straight people can kiss/make out in public, gay people should be able to as well. You *CEN-3.0-SORD*ing moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, however, it isn't as socially acceptable as being just a black person in public.
Click to expand...

 Then neither is straight people doing the same in public. Which makes your points void.

Way to go.


----------



## Jeremy

Mino said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Refrain from comments about sexual orientation or any slang involving it because closing threads is a lot easier than posting in them.
> 
> 
> 
> No one is using any slang... and comments about sexual orientation should be permissible, it's a part of life.
> 
> We're not often discussing Animal Crossing, might as well talk about something relevant and important.
> 
> Sorry if I seem too, let's say, over 10 years old for you.
Click to expand...

You are such the poet.................................................







I will tell you that people have been offended by the kind of comments that were recurring in the last page... so I wouldn't be doing my job


----------



## Fabioisonfire

[quote author="


----------



## Tennis=Life

And yet you are stubborn enough to miss the biggest point of my post.  It isn't socially acceptable to be gay in public, however it is to have dark skin.


----------



## ƒish

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Refrain from comments about sexual orientation or any slang involving it because closing threads is a lot easier than posting in them.
> 
> 
> 
> No one is using any slang... and comments about sexual orientation should be permissible, it's a part of life.
> 
> We're not often discussing Animal Crossing, might as well talk about something relevant and important.
> 
> Sorry if I seem too, let's say, over 10 years old for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are such the poet.................................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will tell you that people have been offended by the kind of comments that were recurring in the last page... so I wouldn't be doing my
Click to expand...

 I like it how the things that offend people happen to be the things keeping most of us coming back. This place has been fairly alive and interesting today. You want community togetherness, this is as close as you'll get.


----------



## UltraByte

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> And yet you are stubborn enough to miss the biggest point of my post.  It isn't socially acceptable to be gay in public, however it is to have dark skin.


 Can you just drop it? I'm sure that you'll cause this topic to get closed.


----------



## Mino

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, this is the most fun I've had here at TBT since...
> 
> I joined.
> 
> 
> 
> That was the most homo comment I've seen anyone post at TBT since I've joined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you so homophobic? huh? HUH?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, internet badass?  Just telling the truth, that comment was so homo.
> 
> Also, I'm not one to openly enjoy (if that's the right word) seeing someone being homo.  I don't care if someone is homo as long as they don't show it.  Also, is homophobic even a word?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I don't mind black people as long as they don't show it.
> 
> Your idiocy confounds me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being gay and being black are 2 different things.  So you're saying gay people can be gay and do gay things in front of a normal crowd and it is socially acceptable?  Because there is nothing wrong with being African American, all because your skin color and your culture is different doesn't mean it's not socially acceptable.  Whatever, I don't like argueing with drunk and/or dilirius people.
Click to expand...

 No one is intoxicated or *delirious*.

Socially acceptable is meaningless.  It used to be socially acceptable to segregate people in public places.  And, no one said socially acceptable, you did.  Rampant homophobia has turned homosexuals into one of the most oppressed minorities in the world, mostly due to religious persecution.  I know it was how a lot of people (including you, I'd bet) were raised, but it really is contradictory to itself and really just breeds hate and intolerance, which I'm sure is not something that people want.

It's the evangelicals, I tell you.


----------



## JJRamone2

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> And yet you are stubborn enough to miss the biggest point of my post.  It isn't socially acceptable to be gay in public, however it is to have dark skin.


 You're so *CEN-3.0-SORD*ing wrong. Of course its socially acceptable to be gay in public. You're just an idiot.


----------



## TheGremp

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> And yet you are stubborn enough to miss the biggest point of my post.  It isn't socially acceptable to be gay in public, however it is to have dark skin.


 but you're missing his point. how is it _not_ acceptable to be publicly homosexual?


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Fish, remember, we can't have any fun here.

And she WAS showing it to me.


----------



## Tennis=Life

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Refrain from comments about sexual orientation or any slang involving it because closing threads is a lot easier than posting in them.
> 
> 
> 
> No one is using any slang... and comments about sexual orientation should be permissible, it's a part of life.
> 
> We're not often discussing Animal Crossing, might as well talk about something relevant and important.
> 
> Sorry if I seem too, let's say, over 10 years old for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are such the poet.................................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will tell you that people have been offended by the kind of comments that were recurring in the last page... so I wouldn't be doing my job
Click to expand...

 Quoted the wrong post, but just gotta acknowledge how funny Mino's post is.


----------



## Mino

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Refrain from comments about sexual orientation or any slang involving it because closing threads is a lot easier than posting in them.
> 
> 
> 
> No one is using any slang... and comments about sexual orientation should be permissible, it's a part of life.
> 
> We're not often discussing Animal Crossing, might as well talk about something relevant and important.
> 
> Sorry if I seem too, let's say, over 10 years old for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are such the poet.................................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will tell you that people have been offended by the kind of comments that were recurring in the last page... so I wouldn't be doing my job
Click to expand...

 The only person that would be offended by this is someone with a closed mind.


----------



## Kyle

I underestimated how off topic we can get


----------



## Jeremy

> This place has been fairly alive and interesting today. You want community togetherness, this is as close as you'll get.



Ya, the segregated South was pretty alive and interesting too... and racism definitely united some communities, wouldn't you say?  I've seen at least 5 racist or offensive comments so far.


----------



## UltraByte

Kyle said:
			
		

> I underestimated how off topic we can get


 This is in the Wishing Well. Off Topic does not exist in the dictionary here.


----------



## TheGremp

Mino said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Refrain from comments about sexual orientation or any slang involving it because closing threads is a lot easier than posting in them.
> 
> 
> 
> No one is using any slang... and comments about sexual orientation should be permissible, it's a part of life.
> 
> We're not often discussing Animal Crossing, might as well talk about something relevant and important.
> 
> Sorry if I seem too, let's say, over 10 years old for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are such the poet.................................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will tell you that people have been offended by the kind of comments that were recurring in the last page... so I wouldn't be doing my job
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only person that would be offended by this is someone with a closed mind.
Click to expand...

 in other words, SN.  Which is funneh to watch.   
^_^


----------



## UltraByte

stormcommander said:
			
		

> This place has been fairly alive and interesting today. You want community togetherness, this is as close as you'll get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, the segregated South was pretty alive and interesting too... and racism definitely united some communities, wouldn't you say?  I've seen at least 5 racist or offensive comments so far.
Click to expand...

 Keep in mind that this topic didn't have them until SN came in here.


----------



## Furry Sparks

stormcommander said:
			
		

> This place has been fairly alive and interesting today. You want community togetherness, this is as close as you'll get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, the segregated South was pretty alive and interesting too... and racism definitely united some communities, wouldn't you say?  I've seen at least 5 racist or offensive comments so far.
Click to expand...

 I see no racist comments?


----------



## Mino

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> And yet you are stubborn enough to miss the biggest point of my post.  It isn't socially acceptable to be gay in public, however it is to have dark skin.


 Are you speaking for the collective feelings of all of North American society?

I'd say it IS socially acceptable to be a homosexual in public.  Any society that makes people ashamed of who they are is a society that has failed itself to be human.


----------



## ƒish

Fabio said:
			
		

> Fish, remember, we can't have any fun here.
> 
> And she WAS showing it to me.


 Sick. What does she want?

You should take it up a notch man, forget all these hoes, go for someone tough. : D


----------



## TheGremp

UltraByte said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This place has been fairly alive and interesting today. You want community togetherness, this is as close as you'll get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, the segregated South was pretty alive and interesting too... and racism definitely united some communities, wouldn't you say?  I've seen at least 5 racist or offensive comments so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep in mind that this topic didn't have them until SN came in here.
Click to expand...

 QFT.


----------



## JJRamone2

Mino said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet you are stubborn enough to miss the biggest point of my post. It isn't socially acceptable to be gay in public, however it is to have dark skin.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you speaking for the collective feelings of all of North American society?
> 
> I'd say it IS socially acceptable to be a homosexual in public.  Any society that makes people ashamed of who they are is a society that has failed itself to be human.
Click to expand...

 Wow...that was..deep.


----------



## Mino

stormcommander said:
			
		

> This place has been fairly alive and interesting today. You want community togetherness, this is as close as you'll get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, the segregated South was pretty alive and interesting too... and racism definitely united some communities, wouldn't you say?  I've seen at least 5 racist or offensive comments so far.
Click to expand...

 What, please.

Show me where racism was used.

And please don't even pretend like SN's quotes are racist, he's just a brainwashed idiot.


----------



## Jeremy

Yet some people have the desire to continue an offensive conversation? o.0

Hey, I'm just making suggestion for you guys to keep the thread open


----------



## Mino

[quote author="


----------



## Tennis=Life

I did not say anything racist at all, all I said was anti racist I guess.


----------



## Mino

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Yet some people have the desire to continue an offensive conversation? o.0
> 
> Hey, I'm just making suggestion for you guys to keep the thread open


 Intelligent is a long ways from offensive.

I'm starting to think that you are just like SN, stuck in the ideals of a century ago.


----------



## Furry Sparks

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Yet some people have the desire to continue an offensive conversation? o.0
> 
> Hey, I'm just making suggestion for you guys to keep the thread open


 Can you show the the racists comments?


----------



## Tennis=Life

Mino said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet some people have the desire to continue an offensive conversation? o.0
> 
> Hey, I'm just making suggestion for you guys to keep the thread open
> 
> 
> 
> Intelligent is a long ways from offensive.
> 
> I'm starting to think that you are just like SN, stuck in the ideals of a century ago.
Click to expand...

 And yet I am not racist?


----------



## ƒish

Mino said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Tennis=Life

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet some people have the desire to continue an offensive conversation? o.0
> 
> Hey, I'm just making suggestion for you guys to keep the thread open
> 
> 
> 
> Can you show the the racists comments?
Click to expand...

 The only racist person here is Storm.


----------



## Kyle

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Yet some people have the desire to continue an offensive conversation? o.0
> 
> Hey, I'm just making suggestion for you guys to keep the thread open


 <3


----------



## AndyB

Mino said:
			
		

> Any society that makes people ashamed of who they are is a society that has failed itself to be human.


 Sorry, I just feel this needs to be said again.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

[quote author="


----------



## JJRamone2

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet some people have the desire to continue an offensive conversation? o.0
> 
> Hey, I'm just making suggestion for you guys to keep the thread open
> 
> 
> 
> Can you show the the racists comments?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only racist person here is Storm.
Click to expand...


NEVAMIND.


----------



## Mino

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet some people have the desire to continue an offensive conversation? o.0
> 
> Hey, I'm just making suggestion for you guys to keep the thread open
> 
> 
> 
> Intelligent is a long ways from offensive.
> 
> I'm starting to think that you are just like SN, stuck in the ideals of a century ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet I am not racist?
Click to expand...

 To be honest, I don't even think there are any racist comments.

Yours were divisive and homophobic, not racist.

I have a severe dislike for evangelicals, but it is not without merit and I base it on my own intellectual examination of their ideals, not something I was raised with.


----------



## TwilightKing

[quote author="


----------



## Tennis=Life

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet some people have the desire to continue an offensive conversation? o.0
> 
> Hey, I'm just making suggestion for you guys to keep the thread open
> 
> 
> 
> Can you show the the racists comments?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only racist person here is Storm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What? Where the hell did you get THAT idea from?
> 
> Or right, your as*s*. Just like everything else you say.
Click to expand...

 Can't take a joke, damn, pretty funny how quick you are to react so negatively.


----------



## UltraByte

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet some people have the desire to continue an offensive conversation? o.0
> 
> Hey, I'm just making suggestion for you guys to keep the thread open
> 
> 
> 
> Can you show the the racists comments?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only racist person here is Storm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What? Where the hell did you get THAT idea from?
> 
> Or right, your as*s*. Just like everything else you say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Can't take a joke, damn, pretty funny how quick you are to react so negatively.*
Click to expand...

 Iiiiiironic!


----------



## Mino

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet some people have the desire to continue an offensive conversation? o.0
> 
> Hey, I'm just making suggestion for you guys to keep the thread open
> 
> 
> 
> Can you show the the racists comments?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only racist person here is Storm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What? Where the hell did you get THAT idea from?
> 
> Or right, your as*s*. Just like everything else you say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't take a joke, damn, pretty funny how quick you are to react so negatively.
Click to expand...

WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOA IRONY HAHAHAHA.


----------



## Jeremy

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?...post&p=13918082


----------



## Furry Sparks

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet some people have the desire to continue an offensive conversation? o.0
> 
> Hey, I'm just making suggestion for you guys to keep the thread open
> 
> 
> 
> Can you show the the racists comments?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only racist person here is Storm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What? Where the hell did you get THAT idea from?
> 
> Or right, your as*s*. Just like everything else you say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Can't take a joke, damn, pretty funny how quick you are to react so negatively.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iiiiiironic!
Click to expand...

 yep, exactly.


----------



## Mino

stormcommander said:
			
		

> http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?...post&p=13918082


 He was comparing SN's comments about homosexuals to black people.  It is something that a person cannot help.

The fact that you missed the point of that amazes me.


----------



## DarthGohan1

omg

what did i miss...


----------



## Furry Sparks

stormcommander said:
			
		

> http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?...post&p=13918082


 That wasn't what he thinks, he was just showing how stupid SN's ideas were if they were shown in a different way.


----------



## ƒish

Fabio said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Mino

Mino said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet some people have the desire to continue an offensive conversation? o.0
> 
> Hey, I'm just making suggestion for you guys to keep the thread open
> 
> 
> 
> Can you show the the racists comments?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only racist person here is Storm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What? Where the hell did you get THAT idea from?
> 
> Or right, your as*s*. Just like everything else you say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't take a joke, damn, pretty funny how quick you are to react so negatively.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOA IRONY HAHAHAHA.
Click to expand...

 I feel like I need to point this out again.


----------



## Jeremy

Ya... um.... you're pretty much an idiot.


----------



## UltraByte

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> omg
> 
> what did i miss...


 An insanely fun day on TBT. They're pretty rare, I dunno when the next one will take place.


----------



## Mino

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Ya... um.... you're pretty much an idiot.


 Who is that directed at?


----------



## Fabioisonfire

[quote author="


----------



## Gabby

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet some people have the desire to continue an offensive conversation? o.0
> 
> Hey, I'm just making suggestion for you guys to keep the thread open
> 
> 
> 
> Can you show the the racists comments?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only racist person here is Storm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What? Where the hell did you get THAT idea from?
> 
> Or right, your as*s*. Just like everything else you say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't take a joke, damn, pretty funny how quick you are to react so negatively.
Click to expand...

 I-R-O-N-I-C


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Storm, you just broke your own rule.


----------



## AndyB

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> omg
> 
> what did i miss...


 I was behind too.
Trying to read, when more pages keep coming... fun.


----------



## ƒish

Fabio said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Gabby

Umm... What was this topic originally about?


----------



## UltraByte

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> Umm... What was this topic originally about?


 Pictures.


----------



## Furry Sparks

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> Umm... What was this topic originally about?


a thread where about 5 people posted their pictures.


----------



## AndyB

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> Umm... What was this topic originally about?


 I *think* a few topics back, something about a School project.
I'm accepting corrections... ??


----------



## Mino

I've got to go for a half hour, this thread better not die.


----------



## UltraByte

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm... What was this topic originally about?
> 
> 
> 
> a thread where about 7 people posted their pictures.
Click to expand...

 Well, it was a thread about the thread. They closed it before I posted mine. D:


----------



## Bulerias

Wait, what the hell is going on? 0_0

I saw SN making a racist remark, but nothing really else.


----------



## Gabby

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm... What was this topic originally about?
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures.
Click to expand...

 Oh.


----------



## UltraByte

Mino said:
			
		

> I've got to go for a half hour, this thread better not die.


 I'm sure it won't. Fun on TBT is a hard thing to come by.


----------



## UltraByte

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Wait, what the hell is going on? 0_0
> 
> I saw SN making a racist remark, but nothing really else.


 We're not entirely sure. I think we're all high on life.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

[quote author="


----------



## TwilightKing

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Wait, what the hell is going on? 0_0
> 
> I saw SN making a racist remark, but nothing really else.


 And that's about all that's happened besides another 150+ posts    			  Tis crazyyy


----------



## Bulerias

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, what the hell is going on? 0_0
> 
> I saw SN making a racist remark, but nothing really else.
> 
> 
> 
> We're not entirely sure. I think we're all high on life.
Click to expand...

Wowww... OK... you guys are crazy. 0_0

Edit - Regarding the pics and stuff... I already know what most of you look like


----------



## Furry Sparks

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Wait, what the hell is going on? 0_0
> 
> I saw SN making a racist remark, but nothing really else.


 
Thread about pics
Thread moved to sekrit trashcan
New thread made
talked about pics
SN said someone's post was homo
people said he was homophobic
storm said we were racist

yeah, tell me what I'm missing.


----------



## UltraByte

Bulerias said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, what the hell is going on? 0_0
> 
> I saw SN making a racist remark, but nothing really else.
> 
> 
> 
> We're not entirely sure. I think we're all high on life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wowww... OK... you guys are crazy. 0_0
Click to expand...

 Join the fun!


----------



## Gabby

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, what the hell is going on? 0_0
> 
> I saw SN making a racist remark, but nothing really else.
> 
> 
> 
> We're not entirely sure. I think we're all high on life.
Click to expand...

 We're getting really high on life.


----------



## Furry Sparks

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, what the hell is going on? 0_0
> 
> I saw SN making a racist remark, but nothing really else.
> 
> 
> 
> We're not entirely sure. I think we're all high on life.
Click to expand...

 Hey, who says its on life?


----------



## Kyle

Bulerias said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, what the hell is going on? 0_0
> 
> I saw SN making a racist remark, but nothing really else.
> 
> 
> 
> We're not entirely sure. I think we're all high on life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wowww... OK... you guys are crazy. 0_0
> 
> Edit - Regarding the pics and stuff... I already know what most of you look like
Click to expand...

 Everyone but me.


----------



## DarthGohan1

UltraByte said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg
> 
> what did i miss...
> 
> 
> 
> An insanely fun day on TBT. They're pretty rare, I dunno when the next one will take place.
Click to expand...

 and im gettin in trouble for opening up that picture topic    
:'(				
didnt everyone have fun in it before it got deleted?     

oh yeah, and ultra... i can see ur pic from buls facebook lol


----------



## UltraByte

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, what the hell is going on? 0_0
> 
> I saw SN making a racist remark, but nothing really else.
> 
> 
> 
> We're not entirely sure. I think we're all high on life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, who says its on life?
Click to expand...

     

I rely on life for crazyness, not illegal drugs.


----------



## Furry Sparks

Kyle said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, what the hell is going on? 0_0
> 
> I saw SN making a racist remark, but nothing really else.
> 
> 
> 
> We're not entirely sure. I think we're all high on life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wowww... OK... you guys are crazy. 0_0
> 
> Edit - Regarding the pics and stuff... I already know what most of you look like
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone but me.
Click to expand...

 and me... 

Unless fang showed you.


----------



## ƒish

Fabio said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## UltraByte

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg
> 
> what did i miss...
> 
> 
> 
> An insanely fun day on TBT. They're pretty rare, I dunno when the next one will take place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and im gettin in trouble for opening up that picture topic    
:'(
> didnt everyone have fun in it before it got deleted?
> 
> oh yeah, and ultra... i can see ur pic from buls facebook lol
Click to expand...

 Oh yeah, outdated pictures that I never change.


----------



## Bulerias

Hey, let's keep my Facebook out of this D:


----------



## AndyB

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, what the hell is going on? 0_0
> 
> I saw SN making a racist remark, but nothing really else.
> 
> 
> 
> We're not entirely sure. I think we're all high on life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wowww... OK... you guys are crazy. 0_0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Join the fun!
Click to expand...

 I'm so getting into it... eventhough it is 2:30am


----------



## DarthGohan1

UltraByte said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg
> 
> what did i miss...
> 
> 
> 
> An insanely fun day on TBT. They're pretty rare, I dunno when the next one will take place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and im gettin in trouble for opening up that picture topic    
:'(
> didnt everyone have fun in it before it got deleted?
> 
> oh yeah, and ultra... i can see ur pic from buls facebook lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah, outdated pictures that I never change.
Click to expand...

 nah only the rly little one     

buls pic is so... ummmm.... well, well leave it up to you to judge :lol:


----------



## ƒish

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg
> 
> what did i miss...
> 
> 
> 
> An insanely fun day on TBT. They're pretty rare, I dunno when the next one will take place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and im gettin in trouble for opening up that picture topic    
:'(
> didnt everyone have fun in it before it got deleted?
> 
> oh yeah, and ultra... i can see ur pic from buls facebook lol
Click to expand...

 Wait. Bul put her picture up on his facebook... isn't that kinda creepy?


----------



## DarthGohan1

[quote author="


----------



## TwilightKing

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg
> 
> what did i miss...
> 
> 
> 
> An insanely fun day on TBT. They're pretty rare, I dunno when the next one will take place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and im gettin in trouble for opening up that picture topic    
:'(
> didnt everyone have fun in it before it got deleted?
> 
> oh yeah, and ultra... i can see ur pic from buls facebook lol
Click to expand...

 lol, seems everyone has facebook


----------



## Gabby

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Hey, let's keep my Facebook out of this D:


<big><big><big><big><big><big>BUL'S FACEBOOK</big></big></big></big>


----------



## Fabioisonfire

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish

Random pic

People tell me I look like this guy... he's the bassist for Kings of Leon...







Rather than PMing that to JJ, i decided to post it since that pm is a mess now. HI.


----------



## DarthGohan1

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, let's keep my Facebook out of this D:
> 
> 
> 
> <big><big><big><big><big><big>BUL'S FACEBOOK</big></big></big></big> </big></big>
Click to expand...

<big><big>
 ummm... needs to be quoted uno mas vez    			</big>


----------



## JJRamone2

Fabio said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## AndyB

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg
> 
> what did i miss...
> 
> 
> 
> An insanely fun day on TBT. They're pretty rare, I dunno when the next one will take place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and im gettin in trouble for opening up that picture topic    
:'(
> didnt everyone have fun in it before it got deleted?
> 
> oh yeah, and ultra... i can see ur pic from buls facebook lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, seems everyone has facebook
Click to expand...

 I don't.... anymore.
I gots banned.


----------



## ƒish

Fabio said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Bulerias

[quote author="


----------



## UltraByte

AndyB said:
			
		

> TwilightKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg
> 
> what did i miss...
> 
> 
> 
> An insanely fun day on TBT. They're pretty rare, I dunno when the next one will take place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and im gettin in trouble for opening up that picture topic    
:'(
> didnt everyone have fun in it before it got deleted?
> 
> oh yeah, and ultra... i can see ur pic from buls facebook lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, seems everyone has facebook
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't.... anymore.
> I gots banned.
Click to expand...

 ...how?


----------



## JJRamone2

[quote author="


----------



## Bulerias

AndyB said:
			
		

> TwilightKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg
> 
> what did i miss...
> 
> 
> 
> An insanely fun day on TBT. They're pretty rare, I dunno when the next one will take place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and im gettin in trouble for opening up that picture topic    
:'(
> didnt everyone have fun in it before it got deleted?
> 
> oh yeah, and ultra... i can see ur pic from buls facebook lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, seems everyone has facebook
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't.... anymore.
> I gots banned.
Click to expand...

 Mine got banned awhile ago actually... they didn't even give me a reason. :\

I made a new one like a few weeks ago... so...


----------



## DarthGohan1

AndyB said:
			
		

> TwilightKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg
> 
> what did i miss...
> 
> 
> 
> An insanely fun day on TBT. They're pretty rare, I dunno when the next one will take place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and im gettin in trouble for opening up that picture topic    
:'(
> didnt everyone have fun in it before it got deleted?
> 
> oh yeah, and ultra... i can see ur pic from buls facebook lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, seems everyone has facebook
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't.... anymore.
> I gots banned.
Click to expand...

 is that possible? :lol:


----------



## DarthGohan1

btw... iono who had the office shirt... but awesome shirt


----------



## Bulerias

Hahaha, I've seen Fish's picture before all of you.  Like what, a few months ago?


----------



## Fabioisonfire

[quote author="


----------



## UltraByte

Strange topic. It shifted from pictures, to racism, and now Facebook... o.o


----------



## TwilightKing

UltraByte said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TwilightKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg
> 
> what did i miss...
> 
> 
> 
> An insanely fun day on TBT. They're pretty rare, I dunno when the next one will take place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and im gettin in trouble for opening up that picture topic    
:'(
> didnt everyone have fun in it before it got deleted?
> 
> oh yeah, and ultra... i can see ur pic from buls facebook lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, seems everyone has facebook
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't.... anymore.
> I gots banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...how?
Click to expand...

 raced me to that question


----------



## Jeremy

People need to realize that Facebook is corporate garbage, just like MySpace... same old same old =o


----------



## AndyB

UltraByte said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TwilightKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg
> 
> what did i miss...
> 
> 
> 
> An insanely fun day on TBT. They're pretty rare, I dunno when the next one will take place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and im gettin in trouble for opening up that picture topic    
:'(
> didnt everyone have fun in it before it got deleted?
> 
> oh yeah, and ultra... i can see ur pic from buls facebook lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, seems everyone has facebook
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't.... anymore.
> I gots banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...how?
Click to expand...

 For adding people from my college... <_<
So stupid.
I'll make another account soon, maybe.


----------



## Bulerias

Fabio said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Ultra I love your signature.


----------



## UltraByte

stormcommander said:
			
		

> People need to realize that Facebook is corporate garbage, just like MySpace... same old same old =o


 It's better than MySpace, imo... but I don't use it as much as I used to.


----------



## JJRamone2

Fabio said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Bulerias

stormcommander said:
			
		

> People need to realize that Facebook is corporate garbage, just like MySpace... same old same old =o


 Hey, thanks to Facebook, I met some people I haven't kept in touch with for YEARS...


----------



## DarthGohan1

stormcommander said:
			
		

> People need to realize that Facebook is corporate garbage, just like MySpace... same old same old =o


 nuh uh

super convenient to talk to friends


----------



## UltraByte

Fabio said:
			
		

> Ultra I love your signature.


 Me too. <3

Wait, are you talking about the message it's presenting, or the PS?


----------



## DarthGohan1

Bulerias said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People need to realize that Facebook is corporate garbage, just like MySpace... same old same old =o
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, thanks to Facebook, I met some people I haven't kept in touch with for YEARS...
Click to expand...

 :lol:


----------



## ƒish

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Kyle

stormcommander said:
			
		

> People need to realize that Facebook is corporate garbage, just like MySpace... same old same old =o


 <3 x2


----------



## Furry Sparks

Bulerias said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People need to realize that Facebook is corporate garbage, just like MySpace... same old same old =o
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, thanks to Facebook, I met some people I haven't kept in touch with for YEARS...
Click to expand...

 Hmm, are you on fang's friend list? :r


----------



## DarthGohan1

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Fabio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ultra I love your signature.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. <3
> 
> Wait, are you talking about the message it's presenting, or the PS?
Click to expand...

 the message is pretty cool... ya only got one shot, so might as well go for it


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Fabio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote author="
Click to expand...


----------



## UltraByte

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People need to realize that Facebook is corporate garbage, just like MySpace... same old same old =o
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, thanks to Facebook, I met some people I haven't kept in touch with for YEARS...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm, are you on fang's friend list? :r
Click to expand...

 I am. D:


----------



## JJRamone2

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People need to realize that Facebook is corporate garbage, just like MySpace... same old same old =o
> 
> 
> 
> nuh uh
> 
> super convenient to talk to friends
Click to expand...

 I agree. I have like 4 threads going on with friends, it a great way to chat as a group and contact each other. I don't use any of those applications either, so mine is all clean and nice.


----------



## Furry Sparks

UltraByte said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People need to realize that Facebook is corporate garbage, just like MySpace... same old same old =o
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, thanks to Facebook, I met some people I haven't kept in touch with for YEARS...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm, are you on fang's friend list? :r
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am. D:
Click to expand...

 hmm, I must have missed you then. I'll have to check again


----------



## Fabioisonfire

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Fabio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ultra I love your signature.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. <3
> 
> Wait, are you talking about the message it's presenting, or the PS?
Click to expand...

 Both?


----------



## ƒish

Bulerias said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People need to realize that Facebook is corporate garbage, just like MySpace... same old same old =o
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, thanks to Facebook, I met some people I haven't kept in touch with for YEARS...
Click to expand...

 (ahahahaha.)


Really? Oh wow, Please elaborate on that...


----------



## Bulerias

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People need to realize that Facebook is corporate garbage, just like MySpace... same old same old =o
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, thanks to Facebook, I met some people I haven't kept in touch with for YEARS...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...

 What's so funny?  I met some people years ago in a teen group, then I left it and haven't been keeping in touch with 'em at all.

...It's a long story, I'm not about to explain all this.     

And no, I'm not on Fang's Facebook Friends List


----------



## UltraByte

Fabio said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ultra I love your signature.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. <3
> 
> Wait, are you talking about the message it's presenting, or the PS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both?
Click to expand...

 <3

@JJ: Heh. Mine's full with Disney quizzes. My friends always challenge me to Disney knowledge, and I beat them every time. D:


----------



## DarthGohan1

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Fabio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ultra I love your signature.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. <3
> 
> Wait, are you talking about the message it's presenting, or the PS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <3
> 
> @JJ: Heh. Mine's full with Disney quizzes. My friends always challenge me to Disney knowledge, and I beat them every time. D:
Click to expand...

 LOL

thats so dumb :lol:
ah facebook apps


----------



## Jeremy

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People need to realize that Facebook is corporate garbage, just like MySpace... same old same old =o
> 
> 
> 
> nuh uh
> 
> super convenient to talk to friends
Click to expand...

 So? <.<


----------



## DarthGohan1

stormcommander said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People need to realize that Facebook is corporate garbage, just like MySpace... same old same old =o
> 
> 
> 
> nuh uh
> 
> super convenient to talk to friends
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? <.<
Click to expand...

 lets see... its free, and it makes it a lot easier to communicate with friends you probly wouldnt call/text...


----------



## UltraByte

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ultra I love your signature.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. <3
> 
> Wait, are you talking about the message it's presenting, or the PS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <3
> 
> @JJ: Heh. Mine's full with Disney quizzes. My friends always challenge me to Disney knowledge, and I beat them every time. D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> thats so dumb :lol:
> ah facebook apps
Click to expand...

 Uh, not really... My friends just try to outwit me.


----------



## Gabby

I have no facebook friends.


----------



## dragonflamez

owait.

i found me.


----------



## JJRamone2

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ultra I love your signature.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. <3
> 
> Wait, are you talking about the message it's presenting, or the PS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <3
> 
> @JJ: Heh. Mine's full with Disney quizzes. My friends always challenge me to Disney knowledge, and I beat them every time. D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> thats so dumb :lol:
> ah facebook apps
Click to expand...

 YEAH FOR CLEAN PAGES!


----------



## UltraByte

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> I have no facebook friends.


 Aren't you a bit young to have a Facebook?


----------



## DarthGohan1

UltraByte said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ultra I love your signature.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. <3
> 
> Wait, are you talking about the message it's presenting, or the PS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <3
> 
> @JJ: Heh. Mine's full with Disney quizzes. My friends always challenge me to Disney knowledge, and I beat them every time. D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> thats so dumb :lol:
> ah facebook apps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, not really... My friends just try to outwit me.
Click to expand...

 someone gave me a movie quiz once...i think i got like 3 out of 20 or sumthin...


----------



## AndyB

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ultra I love your signature.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. <3
> 
> Wait, are you talking about the message it's presenting, or the PS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <3
> 
> @JJ: Heh. Mine's full with Disney quizzes. My friends always challenge me to Disney knowledge, and I beat them every time. D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> thats so dumb :lol:
> ah facebook apps
Click to expand...

 I know, when I did have it...
"You have 17 new Vampire Requests" etc.
That kind of horse crap...
Some apps are pointless, others are funny. You know.


----------



## ƒish

Fabio said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## JJRamone2

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> owait.
> 
> i found me.


 GOD YES! I was looking for these!


----------



## UltraByte

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> owait.
> 
> i found me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOD YES! I was looking for these!
Click to expand...

 WAIT, I THINK I MIGHT HAVE THEM


----------



## dragonflamez

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> owait.
> 
> i found me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOD YES! I was looking for these!
Click to expand...

 I was cleaning out my computer.
And I was like: 'Well, I can't delete THAT!'


----------



## DarthGohan1

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ultra I love your signature.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. <3
> 
> Wait, are you talking about the message it's presenting, or the PS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <3
> 
> @JJ: Heh. Mine's full with Disney quizzes. My friends always challenge me to Disney knowledge, and I beat them every time. D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> thats so dumb :lol:
> ah facebook apps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YEAH FOR CLEAN PAGES!
Click to expand...

 my page is anything but clean :lol:


----------



## JJRamone2

You kids rule. If you can get all of them I'll love you forever.


----------



## TwilightKing

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ultra I love your signature.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. <3
> 
> Wait, are you talking about the message it's presenting, or the PS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <3
> 
> @JJ: Heh. Mine's full with Disney quizzes. My friends always challenge me to Disney knowledge, and I beat them every time. D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> thats so dumb :lol:
> ah facebook apps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, not really... My friends just try to outwit me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> someone gave me a movie quiz once...i think i got like 3 out of 20 or sumthin...
Click to expand...

 Lol, I had the same experience


----------



## Bulerias

Hey, DF, I think you "drew" me at one point... do you still have that?


----------



## JJRamone2

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ultra I love your signature.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. <3
> 
> Wait, are you talking about the message it's presenting, or the PS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <3
> 
> @JJ: Heh. Mine's full with Disney quizzes. My friends always challenge me to Disney knowledge, and I beat them every time. D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> thats so dumb :lol:
> ah facebook apps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YEAH FOR CLEAN PAGES!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my page is anything but clean :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## Fabioisonfire

[quote author="


----------



## Gabby

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no facebook friends.
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't you a bit young to have a Facebook?
Click to expand...

I'm also to young to be here.. but I am ...


----------



## DarthGohan1

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ultra I love your signature.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. <3
> 
> Wait, are you talking about the message it's presenting, or the PS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <3
> 
> @JJ: Heh. Mine's full with Disney quizzes. My friends always challenge me to Disney knowledge, and I beat them every time. D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> thats so dumb :lol:
> ah facebook apps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YEAH FOR CLEAN PAGES!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my page is anything but clean :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 its not dirty tho


----------



## DarthGohan1

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no facebook friends.
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't you a bit young to have a Facebook?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm also to young to be here.. but I am ...
Click to expand...

no ur not     
or else tbt staff gets in trouble :lol:


----------



## UltraByte

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Hey, DF, I think you "drew" me at one point... do you still have that?


That was JJ.

EDIT: Holy poo. Fastest growing thread at TBT ever, it beat my one-day record from my Sky High RP.


----------



## Bulerias

Fabio said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## JJRamone2

Fabio said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Bulerias

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, DF, I think you "drew" me at one point... do you still have that?
> 
> 
> 
> That was JJ.
> 
> *EDIT: Holy poo. Fastest growing thread at TBT ever*, it beat my one-day record from my Sky High RP.
Click to expand...

 Hahaha, reaaaally now... :r


----------



## ƒish

Fabio said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## DarthGohan1

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Fabio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote author="
Click to expand...


----------



## Bulerias

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote author="
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## UltraByte

Bulerias said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, DF, I think you "drew" me at one point... do you still have that?
> 
> 
> 
> That was JJ.
> 
> *EDIT: Holy poo. Fastest growing thread at TBT ever*, it beat my one-day record from my Sky High RP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha, reaaaally now... :r
Click to expand...

 er.... I don't follow.


----------



## TwilightKing

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote author="
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Bulerias

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, DF, I think you "drew" me at one point... do you still have that?
> 
> 
> 
> That was JJ.
> 
> *EDIT: Holy poo. Fastest growing thread at TBT ever*, it beat my one-day record from my Sky High RP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha, reaaaally now... :r
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> er.... I don't follow.
Click to expand...

 Let's just say a certain thread in a certain board you can't see grew at an alarmingly fast rate...


----------



## DarthGohan1

Bulerias said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, DF, I think you "drew" me at one point... do you still have that?
> 
> 
> 
> That was JJ.
> 
> *EDIT: Holy poo. Fastest growing thread at TBT ever*, it beat my one-day record from my Sky High RP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha, reaaaally now... :r
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> er.... I don't follow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's just say a certain thread in a certain board you can't see grew at an alarmingly fast rate...
Click to expand...

 :lol:

which one?


----------



## AndyB

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, DF, I think you "drew" me at one point... do you still have that?
> 
> 
> 
> That was JJ.
> 
> *EDIT: Holy poo. Fastest growing thread at TBT ever*, it beat my one-day record from my Sky High RP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha, reaaaally now... :r
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> er.... I don't follow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's just say a certain thread in a certain board you can't see grew at an alarmingly fast rate...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol:
> 
> which one?
Click to expand...

 Yeah tell us!


----------



## UltraByte

Bulerias said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, DF, I think you "drew" me at one point... do you still have that?
> 
> 
> 
> That was JJ.
> 
> *EDIT: Holy poo. Fastest growing thread at TBT ever*, it beat my one-day record from my Sky High RP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha, reaaaally now... :r
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> er.... I don't follow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's just say a certain thread in a certain board you can't see grew at an alarmingly fast rate...
Click to expand...

 Oh yeah, forgot about the staff chats.

@JJ: Damn, I can't fine the pictures. Sorry. :[


----------



## DarthGohan1

theres only one big staff chat... that took yrs to get to what it is... and its not even used anymore     

there have been some argument threads that got like 10 pgs pretty quickly


----------



## JJRamone2

My sig is way better than Ultra's.


----------



## UltraByte

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> My sig is way better than Ultra's.


 D;


----------



## dragonflamez

O HAY GUYS GESS HO IT IS


----------



## Fabioisonfire

I never like the girls I date nowadays...

I like _them_, if you understand me.

I dunno, I used to get to know girls, but then I got into the whole... bouncing around scene. It's hard to get out of.


----------



## DarthGohan1

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> O HAY GUYS GESS HO IT IS


  :lol: 

its bully!


----------



## UltraByte

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> O HAY GUYS GESS HO IT IS


 <33333333333

Flamingoes is the best TBT inside joke ever.


----------



## AndyB

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> My sig is way better than Ultra's.


 :lol:


----------



## Bulerias

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> O HAY GUYS GESS HO IT IS


 Oh freaking SWEET, that's the one.


----------



## TwilightKing

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O HAY GUYS GESS HO IT IS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
> 
> its bully!
Click to expand...

 That pic is hilarious xD I wish I had a random pic of me like that


----------



## dragonflamez

wewt steam is am finished


----------



## UltraByte

Bulerias said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O HAY GUYS GESS HO IT IS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh freaking SWEET, that's the one.
Click to expand...

 I originally was thinking of the one JJ drew, where the cloud was pissed, you were wearing that dress, and had the Shrek 2 DVD.


----------



## JJRamone2

Fabio said:
			
		

> I never like the girls I date nowadays...
> 
> I like _them_, if you understand me.
> 
> I dunno, I used to get to know girls, but then I got into the whole... bouncing around scene. It's hard to get out of.


Quit being like that.

Anyways, Kiddies, I'm gonna bounce (yeah I used the term bounce, what about it?)

So see you all tomorrow. This was a genuinely good day for TBT, though, its like the old days when this *CEN-2.0-SORD* was always this good. It'd be nice if things were always this fun, but whatever.

Keep this thread alive for me tomorrow.


P.S. I'm still the sexiest. You all know it.

'Night.


----------



## Gabby

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O HAY GUYS GESS HO IT IS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh freaking SWEET, that's the one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I originally was thinking of the one JJ drew, where the cloud was pissed, you were wearing that dress, and had the Shrek 2 DVD.
Click to expand...

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


And the Borat pic is creepy


----------



## Bulerias

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O HAY GUYS GESS HO IT IS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh freaking SWEET, that's the one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I originally was thinking of the one JJ drew, where the cloud was pissed, you were wearing that dress, and had the Shrek 2 DVD.
Click to expand...

 Nah, the Fire Emblem sword brandishing flamingo is a heckuva lot better <3


----------



## JJRamone2

I love you guys. 'Night.


----------



## UltraByte

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> Fabio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never like the girls I date nowadays...
> 
> I like _them_, if you understand me.
> 
> I dunno, I used to get to know girls, but then I got into the whole... bouncing around scene. It's hard to get out of.
> 
> 
> 
> Quit being like that.
> 
> Anyways, Kiddies, I'm gonna bounce (yeah I used the term bounce, what about it?)
> 
> So see you all tomorrow. This was a genuinely good day for TBT, though, its like the old days when this *CEN-2.0-SORD* was always this good. It'd be nice if things were always this fun, but whatever.
> 
> Keep this thread alive for me tomorrow.
> 
> 
> P.S. I'm still the sexiest. You all know it.
> 
> 'Night.
Click to expand...

I'm sure it'll be dead tomorrow... much like how DF's God/Goddess part ended up. );

@Bul: Nothing can beat the classic.


----------



## ƒish

Fabio said:
			
		

> I never like the girls I date nowadays...
> 
> I like _them_, if you understand me.
> 
> I dunno, I used to get to know girls, but then I got into the whole... bouncing around scene. It's hard to get out of.


 Yeah that can be tough... just, i dunno, take a break from them all. that works for me.


----------



## TwilightKing

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> Fabio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never like the girls I date nowadays...
> 
> I like _them_, if you understand me.
> 
> I dunno, I used to get to know girls, but then I got into the whole... bouncing around scene. It's hard to get out of.
> 
> 
> 
> Quit being like that.
> 
> Anyways, Kiddies, I'm gonna bounce (yeah I used the term bounce, what about it?)
> 
> So see you all tomorrow. This was a genuinely good day for TBT, though, its like the old days when this *CEN-2.0-SORD* was always this good. It'd be nice if things were always this fun, but whatever.
> 
> Keep this thread alive for me tomorrow.
> 
> 
> P.S. I'm still the sexiest. You all know it.
> 
> 'Night.
Click to expand...

 Ahaha! Bounce! What a loser! Ha! 

Joking, later man


----------



## Bulerias

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> I love you guys. 'Night.


 Awww...


----------



## DarthGohan1

peace out jj

and u only #2... think what you like


----------



## dragonflamez

Ha!
I still have the God picture I drew.

Gabbylala was floating on a giant taco.


----------



## AndyB

Bulerias said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love you guys. 'Night.
> 
> 
> 
> Awww...
Click to expand...

 How come I don't get stuffs like that?


----------



## Fabioisonfire

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> Fabio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never like the girls I date nowadays...
> 
> I like _them_, if you understand me.
> 
> I dunno, I used to get to know girls, but then I got into the whole... bouncing around scene. It's hard to get out of.
> 
> 
> 
> Quit being like that.
> 
> Anyways, Kiddies, I'm gonna bounce (yeah I used the term bounce, what about it?)
> 
> So see you all tomorrow. This was a genuinely good day for TBT, though, its like the old days when this *CEN-2.0-SORD* was always this good. It'd be nice if things were always this fun, but whatever.
> 
> Keep this thread alive for me tomorrow.
> 
> 
> P.S. I'm still the sexiest. You all know it.
> 
> 'Night.
Click to expand...

 Seeya later tonight, you'd better wait up for me...


----------



## TheGremp

I is back... glad to see the thread didn't die


----------



## ƒish

Fabio said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## UltraByte

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Ha!
> I still have the God picture I drew.
> 
> Gabbylala was floating on a giant taco.


I still have all the pictures I drew. Sporge's was my favorite..... THOR!


----------



## Bulerias

AndyB said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love you guys. 'Night.
> 
> 
> 
> Awww...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How come I don't get stuffs like that?
Click to expand...


----------



## Gabby

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Ha!
> I still have the God picture I drew.
> 
> Gabbylala was floating on a giant taco.


 Why was I floating on a giant taco?


----------



## DarthGohan1

UltraByte said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha!
> I still have the God picture I drew.
> 
> Gabbylala was floating on a giant taco.
> 
> 
> 
> I still have all the pictures I drew. Sporge's was my favorite..... THOR!
Click to expand...

 those secret ones for teh bul?


----------



## UltraByte

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha!
> I still have the God picture I drew.
> 
> Gabbylala was floating on a giant taco.
> 
> 
> 
> Why was I floating on a giant taco?
Click to expand...

 You were the goddess of foreign delicacies.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

See you guys, going out to eat with Meg and some others. Best day here ever. And I'll try not to be a slut. And UB, I am designing a new, better cage for you. PLEASE let us continue this greatness. And to think it was all because of a music thread... Peace.


----------



## UltraByte

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha!
> I still have the God picture I drew.
> 
> Gabbylala was floating on a giant taco.
> 
> 
> 
> I still have all the pictures I drew. Sporge's was my favorite..... THOR!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> those secret ones for teh bul?
Click to expand...

 ....wha?


----------



## AndyB

Bulerias said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love you guys. 'Night.
> 
> 
> 
> Awww...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How come I don't get stuffs like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 Not what I had in mind... <_<


----------



## UltraByte

Fabio said:
			
		

> See you guys, going out to eat with Meg and some others. Best day here ever. And I'll try not to be a slut. *And UB, I am designing a new, better cage for you.* PLEASE let us continue this greatness. And to think it was all because of a music thread... Peace.


 Damn it!


----------



## Bulerias

Yeah, I don't get the whole "get-into-a-relationship-to-make-out" thing.  When I see things are going in a certain direction, I always think far into the future... stuff like "how is it going to be like to live with this person, or to be married to this person?"

You know, commitment stuff.


----------



## DarthGohan1

Fabio said:
			
		

> See you guys, going out to eat with Meg and some others. Best day here ever. And I'll try not to be a slut. And UB, I am designing a new, better cage for you. PLEASE let us continue this greatness. And to think it was all because of a music thread... Peace.


 man... so wish i was out west... its like... early evening for you right now...  <_<


----------



## ƒish

Fabio said:
			
		

> See you guys, going out to eat with Meg and some others. Best day here ever. And I'll try not to be a slut. And UB, I am designing a new, better cage for you. PLEASE let us continue this greatness. And to think it was all because of a music thread... Peace.


 Bring me back a taco... I'm prolly out soon myself... oh what am I saying, tonight I'm a nerd.


----------



## Gabby

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha!
> I still have the God picture I drew.
> 
> Gabbylala was floating on a giant taco.
> 
> 
> 
> Why was I floating on a giant taco?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were the goddess of foreign delicacies.
Click to expand...

I forgot about that....

*makes tacos*


----------



## Fabioisonfire

[quote author="


----------



## Bulerias

why are the smart posts always overlooked? : (


----------



## DarthGohan1

Fabio said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## UltraByte

Bulerias said:
			
		

> why are the smart posts always overlooked? : (


 Entertaining posts are always more fun.


----------



## ƒish

Bulerias said:
			
		

> why are the smart posts always overlooked? : (


 I didn't overlook it.. I just silently agreed and moved on. : )


----------



## DarthGohan1

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why are the smart posts always overlooked? : (
> 
> 
> 
> Entertaining posts are always more fun.
Click to expand...

 i kno tru dat dawg


----------



## dragonflamez

Best sig ever.


----------



## TwilightKing

It's getting late here as well, I may "bounce" soon as well


----------



## UltraByte

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Best sig ever.


 ZOMG <3

*hugs DF*


----------



## dragonflamez

UltraByte said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best sig ever.
> 
> 
> 
> ZOMG <3
> 
> *hugs DF*
Click to expand...

 *slips key to cage*


----------



## UltraByte

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best sig ever.
> 
> 
> 
> ZOMG <3
> 
> *hugs DF*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *slips key to cage*
Click to expand...

 <.<

>.>

*pockets key*


----------



## DarthGohan1

virtual hugs

i have lost all hope in my generation


*sigh*


----------



## Bulerias

[quote author="


----------



## Bulerias

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> virtual hugs
> 
> i have lost all hope in my generation
> 
> 
> *sigh*


 Hey, I lost all hope a while ago.


----------



## UltraByte

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> virtual hugs
> 
> i have lost all hope in my generation
> 
> 
> *sigh*


 Virtual hugs are almost as good as the real thing. Just no warmth. D;


----------



## DarthGohan1

UltraByte said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> virtual hugs
> 
> i have lost all hope in my generation
> 
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> 
> 
> Virtual hugs are almost as good as the real thing. Just no warmth. D;
Click to expand...

 real hugs pwn all other forms of hugging
virtual...
and whatever other kinds there are


----------



## ƒish

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> virtual hugs
> 
> i have lost all hope in my generation
> 
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> 
> 
> Virtual hugs are almost as good as the real thing. Just no warmth. D;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> real hugs pwn all other forms of hugging
> virtual...
> and whatever other kinds there are
Click to expand...

 Naked.


----------



## dragonflamez

Virtual hugs are best cause you can read them over and over.

<3


----------



## Gabby

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Virtual hugs are best cause you can read them over and over.
> 
> <3


 Awwwww


----------



## UltraByte

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Virtual hugs are best cause you can read them over and over.
> 
> <3


 'specially when you're depressed.

...not that I am.


----------



## Bulerias

ok so we all agree that Borat pwns

thread over


----------



## DarthGohan1

<big><big><big><big><big><big><big>GOOD</big></big></big></big></big> NIGHT ANDYB!!!!!!


----------



## dragonflamez

I might have to do the proverbial 'bounce' soon, also.
*rappels away on sticky laser*


----------



## UltraByte

Bulerias said:
			
		

> ok so we all agree that Borat pwns
> 
> thread over


 Thread over? D:

No fair!


----------



## TwilightKing

I'm out guys, thanks for the great thread UB <3

Peacee


----------



## DarthGohan1

pictures are to look at over and over

hugs are one timers     
to be repeated many times tho


----------



## UltraByte

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> I might have to do the proverbial 'bounce' soon, also.
> *rappels away on sticky laser*


 Noooooooooo....

If Fabio finds that key, I'm so screwed... ._.


----------



## Gabby

Bulerias said:
			
		

> ok so we all agree that Borat pwns
> 
> thread over


 Thread not over


----------



## Jeremy

Bulerias said:
			
		

> ok so we all agree that Borat pwns
> 
> thread over


 Nah... overrated.  I mean I wouldn't have an urge to say that it wasn't too great if people didn't get overly dramatic and fan-boyish over it.


----------



## DarthGohan1

and then there were 10...


----------



## Bulerias

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok so we all agree that Borat pwns
> 
> thread over
> 
> 
> 
> Thread over? D:
> 
> No fair!
Click to expand...

 ok, then we shall discuss the genius of Sascha Baron Cohen


----------



## UltraByte

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> and then there were 10...


 D:

Who will win?


----------



## AndyB

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> <big><big><big><big><big><big><big>GOOD</big></big></big></big></big> NIGHT ANDYB!!!!!! </big></big>


<big><big>
 
And on that note, I bid you all a Good night.</big>


----------



## DarthGohan1

AndyB said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <big><big><big><big><big><big><big>GOOD</big></big></big></big></big> NIGHT ANDYB!!!!!! </big></big>
> 
> 
> 
> <big><big>
> 
> And on that note, I bid you all a Good night. </big></big>
Click to expand...

<big><big>
   
:'(				 

byes</big>


----------



## Bulerias

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok so we all agree that Borat pwns
> 
> thread over
> 
> 
> 
> Nah... overrated.  I mean I wouldn't have an urge to say that it wasn't too great if people didn't get overly dramatic and fan-boyish over it.
Click to expand...

 Overrated?     

It's one of the few movies I've watched dozens of times.  And I'm not even a big movie guy.

It's also probably one of the funniest films of all time.  And it's not just pointless humor... it's got meaning, and a point.  But I'm not going into that stuff.


----------



## DarthGohan1

UltraByte said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then there were 10...
> 
> 
> 
> D:
> 
> Who will win?
Click to expand...

 probly u cuz ur not goin anywhere and its only 7pm for you... its 9 for me and bul... and like 3am for andyb. :lol:


----------



## ƒish

Wait! I'm Drawing!!!


----------



## DarthGohan1

Bulerias said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok so we all agree that Borat pwns
> 
> thread over
> 
> 
> 
> Nah... overrated.  I mean I wouldn't have an urge to say that it wasn't too great if people didn't get overly dramatic and fan-boyish over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Overrated?
> 
> It's one of the few movies I've watched dozens of times.  And I'm not even a big movie guy.
> 
> It's also probably one of the funniest films of all time.  And it's not just pointless humor... it's got meaning, and a point.  But I'm not going into that stuff.
Click to expand...

 probly ur first exposure to dirty humor :lol:


----------



## UltraByte

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then there were 10...
> 
> 
> 
> D:
> 
> Who will win?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> probly u cuz ur not goin anywhere and its only 7pm for you... its 9 for me and bul... and like 3am for andyb. :lol:
Click to expand...

 Oh yeah, right. Not to mention, I made the topic. Damn, I'm awesome.


----------



## Bulerias

UltraByte said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then there were 10...
> 
> 
> 
> D:
> 
> Who will win?
Click to expand...

 Wow, I love that book actually... Murder on the Orient Express was also quite good


----------



## AndyB

But first, virtual hugs for all.
Especially Darth.


----------



## dragonflamez

Oops, I almost forgot.

This thread receives.....







Yay!
This Pokemon is very rare.....


----------



## Mino

Fill me in on the last 17 pages, please.


----------



## DarthGohan1

Bulerias said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then there were 10...
> 
> 
> 
> D:
> 
> Who will win?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, I love that book actually... Murder on the Orient Express was also quite good
Click to expand...

 what book?     

harry potter?


----------



## ƒish

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok so we all agree that Borat pwns
> 
> thread over
> 
> 
> 
> Nah... overrated.  I mean I wouldn't have an urge to say that it wasn't too great if people didn't get overly dramatic and fan-boyish over it.
Click to expand...

 Sounds like something you'd say to your wife on your honeymoon. : \


----------



## UltraByte

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Oops, I almost forgot.
> 
> This thread receives.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!
> This Pokemon is very rare.....


 Hell yes, approval by pants. I've never been more happy in my life.


----------



## AndyB

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then there were 10...
> 
> 
> 
> D:
> 
> Who will win?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> probly u cuz ur not goin anywhere and its only 7pm for you... its 9 for me and bul... and like 3am for andyb. :lol:
Click to expand...

 Nope, I'm staying,
 I aint beat yet.


----------



## dragonflamez

[quote author="


----------



## Bulerias

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok so we all agree that Borat pwns
> 
> thread over
> 
> 
> 
> Nah... overrated.  I mean I wouldn't have an urge to say that it wasn't too great if people didn't get overly dramatic and fan-boyish over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Overrated?
> 
> It's one of the few movies I've watched dozens of times.  And I'm not even a big movie guy.
> 
> It's also probably one of the funniest films of all time.  And it's not just pointless humor... it's got meaning, and a point.  But I'm not going into that stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> probly ur first exposure to dirty humor :lol:
Click to expand...

rofl... I can only laugh...

You'd be surprised at my family's sense of humor, man.  Let me just say that YOU did not scream "oh my s---" at the television, at age 3, when you saw an awesome LEGO set.


----------



## DarthGohan1

[quote author="


----------



## TheGremp

**TheGremp*hasn't posted for about 5 pages D:


----------



## ƒish

Mino said:
			
		

> Fill me in on the last 17 pages, please.


 We brought out some old pictures, Fab told us more of his heartwrenching tales of how too many women want his body, I puked, Half the people left, Silliness few care for... Umm... I made a few wise cracks nobody appreciated. 

Thats all.


----------



## Mino

Bulerias said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok so we all agree that Borat pwns
> 
> thread over
> 
> 
> 
> Nah... overrated.  I mean I wouldn't have an urge to say that it wasn't too great if people didn't get overly dramatic and fan-boyish over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Overrated?
> 
> It's one of the few movies I've watched dozens of times.  And I'm not even a big movie guy.
> 
> It's also probably one of the funniest films of all time.  And it's not just pointless humor... it's got meaning, and a point.  But I'm not going into that stuff.
Click to expand...

 Hah.

No, Sacha Baren Cohen is not as deep as you think, he's just an intelligent comedian and satirist.


----------



## Jeremy

And besides... if people didn't hype it up so much I would have probably enjoyed it much more.


----------



## DarthGohan1

Mino said:
			
		

> Fill me in on the last 17 pages, please.


 random

ultra

fabio talking about his devil stalker ex girlfriend

more ultra

random talk about movies and facebook and stuff

more ultra  <_<


----------



## Mino

[quote author="


----------



## UltraByte

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fill me in on the last 17 pages, please.
> 
> 
> 
> random
> 
> ultra
> 
> fabio talking about his devil stalker ex girlfriend
> 
> more ultra
> 
> random talk about movies and facebook and stuff
> 
> more ultra  <_<
Click to expand...

 Hey, what's with the <_< face?


----------



## dragonflamez

It's funny, cause I'm not wearing pants.


----------



## Bulerias

Mino said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok so we all agree that Borat pwns
> 
> thread over
> 
> 
> 
> Nah... overrated.  I mean I wouldn't have an urge to say that it wasn't too great if people didn't get overly dramatic and fan-boyish over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Overrated?
> 
> It's one of the few movies I've watched dozens of times.  And I'm not even a big movie guy.
> 
> It's also probably one of the funniest films of all time.  And it's not just pointless humor... it's got meaning, and a point.  But I'm not going into that stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hah.
> 
> No, Sacha Baren Cohen is not as deep as you think, he's just an intelligent comedian and satirist.
Click to expand...

 Uhh, yeah, I never said he was "deep" or anything... just awesome. <3


----------



## Mino

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> It's funny, cause I'm not wearing pants.


 I take my pants off when playing CoD4.

Helps me concentrate.  Clothes are overrated.


----------



## JJRamone2

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## ƒish

stormcommander said:
			
		

> And besides... if people didn't hype it up so much I would have probably enjoyed it much more.


 Again, honeymoon.


----------



## UltraByte

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> It's funny, cause I'm not wearing pants.


 Oh my.


----------



## DarthGohan1

UltraByte said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fill me in on the last 17 pages, please.
> 
> 
> 
> random
> 
> ultra
> 
> fabio talking about his devil stalker ex girlfriend
> 
> more ultra
> 
> random talk about movies and facebook and stuff
> 
> more ultra  <_<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, what's with the <_< face?
Click to expand...

 nothin     

ur cool today like a yr ago     

before tbtu and stuff :\


----------



## Gabby

Bulerias said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok so we all agree that Borat pwns
> 
> thread over
> 
> 
> 
> Nah... overrated.  I mean I wouldn't have an urge to say that it wasn't too great if people didn't get overly dramatic and fan-boyish over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Overrated?
> 
> It's one of the few movies I've watched dozens of times.  And I'm not even a big movie guy.
> 
> It's also probably one of the funniest films of all time.  And it's not just pointless humor... it's got meaning, and a point.  But I'm not going into that stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> probly ur first exposure to dirty humor :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> rofl... I can only laugh...
> 
> You'd be surprised at my family's sense of humor, man.  Let me just say that YOU did not scream "oh my s---" at the television, at age 3, when you saw an awesome LEGO set.
Click to expand...

 LSMIC!!!!!!


----------



## dragonflamez

Mino said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny, cause I'm not wearing pants.
> 
> 
> 
> I take my pants off when playing CoD4.
> 
> Helps me concentrate.  Clothes are overrated.
Click to expand...

 Amen to that.


----------



## Mino

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok so we all agree that Borat pwns
> 
> thread over
> 
> 
> 
> Nah... overrated.  I mean I wouldn't have an urge to say that it wasn't too great if people didn't get overly dramatic and fan-boyish over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Overrated?
> 
> It's one of the few movies I've watched dozens of times.  And I'm not even a big movie guy.
> 
> It's also probably one of the funniest films of all time.  And it's not just pointless humor... it's got meaning, and a point.  But I'm not going into that stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hah.
> 
> No, Sacha Baren Cohen is not as deep as you think, he's just an intelligent comedian and satirist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uhh, yeah, I never said he was "deep" or anything... just awesome. <3
Click to expand...

 You said Borat head meaning and a point.  It was just a string together of hilarious scenes with some bits of a plot.


----------



## ƒish

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote author="
Click to expand...


----------



## UltraByte

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fill me in on the last 17 pages, please.
> 
> 
> 
> random
> 
> ultra
> 
> fabio talking about his devil stalker ex girlfriend
> 
> more ultra
> 
> random talk about movies and facebook and stuff
> 
> more ultra  <_<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, what's with the <_< face?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nothin
> 
> ur cool today like a yr ago
> 
> before tbtu and stuff :\
Click to expand...

 That happened like almost a year ago. I've changed for the better.


----------



## AndyB

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> more ultra <_<


How is this a bad thing?

...Wait, can't be a good thing either.


----------



## UltraByte

[quote author="


----------



## Bulerias

Mino said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny, cause I'm not wearing pants.
> 
> 
> 
> I take my pants off when playing CoD4.
> 
> Helps me concentrate.  Clothes are overrated.
Click to expand...

Wait, taking your pants off _helps_ you concentrate?

...ok I'll stop


----------



## Jeremy

Mino said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok so we all agree that Borat pwns
> 
> thread over
> 
> 
> 
> Nah... overrated.  I mean I wouldn't have an urge to say that it wasn't too great if people didn't get overly dramatic and fan-boyish over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Overrated?
> 
> It's one of the few movies I've watched dozens of times.  And I'm not even a big movie guy.
> 
> It's also probably one of the funniest films of all time.  And it's not just pointless humor... it's got meaning, and a point.  But I'm not going into that stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hah.
> 
> No, Sacha Baren Cohen is not as deep as you think, he's just an intelligent comedian and satirist.
Click to expand...

 Ya... um.... 

that's like saying:

"Ya, so those watermelons are growing pretty good, don't you think?"
"Actually, those watermelons are 90% water."

See it's like some out of place fact that maybe the first person already knew but it doesn't really matter because it wasn't a real response to what they said.


----------



## UltraByte

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny, cause I'm not wearing pants.
> 
> 
> 
> I take my pants off when playing CoD4.
> 
> Helps me concentrate.  Clothes are overrated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait, taking your pants off _helps_ you concentrate?
Click to expand...

 I was going to make a joke, but.... Bul would probably delete it.


----------



## Bulerias

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny, cause I'm not wearing pants.
> 
> 
> 
> I take my pants off when playing CoD4.
> 
> Helps me concentrate.  Clothes are overrated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait, taking your pants off _helps_ you concentrate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was going to make a joke, but.... Bul would probably delete it.
Click to expand...

 Hey, my innuendo is enough of a joke.


----------



## ƒish

UltraByte said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Mino

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny, cause I'm not wearing pants.
> 
> 
> 
> I take my pants off when playing CoD4.
> 
> Helps me concentrate.  Clothes are overrated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait, taking your pants off _helps_ you concentrate?
> 
> ...ok I'll stop
Click to expand...

 Yeah.  Crazy for a 16 year old to be able to concentrate without his pants on, right?


----------



## dragonflamez

I guess what Bul's saying is that I'm ALWAYS having help concentrating....if you know what I mean.


----------



## DarthGohan1

actually... i have a lot of good ideas while takin deuces and especially in the shower...


----------



## Mino

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny, cause I'm not wearing pants.
> 
> 
> 
> I take my pants off when playing CoD4.
> 
> Helps me concentrate.  Clothes are overrated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait, taking your pants off _helps_ you concentrate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was going to make a joke, but.... Bul would probably delete it.
Click to expand...

 I think the person you quoted beat you to it.


----------



## Micah

I missed a lot in the last couple hours.


----------



## DarthGohan1

Koehler said:
			
		

> I missed a lot in the last couple hours.


 just a lil bit


----------



## Mino

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> actually... i have a lot of good ideas while takin deuces and especially in the shower...


 Don't talk to me about that first one.

My only idea when I'm taking a dump is "oh my God I am going to die" and "this will hurt tomorrow."  I should eat more fiber.


----------



## UltraByte

Mino said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny, cause I'm not wearing pants.
> 
> 
> 
> I take my pants off when playing CoD4.
> 
> Helps me concentrate.  Clothes are overrated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait, taking your pants off _helps_ you concentrate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was going to make a joke, but.... Bul would probably delete it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the person you quoted beat you to it.
Click to expand...

 No, it was going to be something more.... funny. Possibly.


----------



## dragonflamez

Wewt, July birthdays!


----------



## TheGremp

Koehler said:
			
		

> I missed a lot in the last couple hours.


 lol, this is seriously the greatest thread I've ever seen in TBT.


----------



## Micah

Can someone summarize this thread so I don't have to read it?


----------



## JJRamone2

Wow....we got onto the topic of taking dumps....crazy.


----------



## DarthGohan1

Mino said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually... i have a lot of good ideas while takin deuces and especially in the shower...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't talk to me about that first one.
> 
> My only idea when I'm taking a dump is "oh my God I am going to die" and "this will hurt tomorrow."  I should eat more fiber.
Click to expand...

  :lol: 

i usually read like si or sporting news and think about stuff then if the poo lasts longer than one article :lol:


----------



## Mino

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Wewt, July birthdays!


 ...?

July 13th... yeah.


----------



## Mino

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> Wow....we got onto the topic of taking dumps....crazy.


 No, DG did.


----------



## UltraByte

Holy crap. 40 pages. Insane.


----------



## Bulerias

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny, cause I'm not wearing pants.
> 
> 
> 
> I take my pants off when playing CoD4.
> 
> Helps me concentrate.  Clothes are overrated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait, taking your pants off _helps_ you concentrate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was going to make a joke, but.... Bul would probably delete it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the person you quoted beat you to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it was going to be something more.... funny. Possibly.
Click to expand...

 There's something funnier...?

Haha. >_<

Yeah, Koehler, you didn't miss much.  Just 40 freaking pages of random stuff.   
^_^


----------



## dragonflamez

I'm scared of the toilet.
When I was little I was always afraid something was gonna come out of it when I was sitting on it and bite me D:


----------



## UltraByte

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> I'm scared of the toilet.
> When I was little I was always afraid something was gonna come out of it when I was sitting on it and bite me D:


 D:

Poor DF!


----------



## JJRamone2

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> I'm scared of the toilet.
> When I was little I was always afraid something was gonna come out of it when I was sitting on it and bite me D:


 You wacky German.


----------



## Mino

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> I'm scared of the toilet.
> When I was little I was always afraid something was gonna come out of it when I was sitting on it and bite me D:


 Larry the ball-biting toilet crocodile.


----------



## Bulerias

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> I'm scared of the toilet.
> When I was little I was always afraid something was gonna come out of it when I was sitting on it and bite me D:


 Oh hey, are you one of those people that rushes up the stairs 'cause you're afraid something's gonna grab you from behind?

hahaha


----------



## TheGremp

Koehler said:
			
		

> Can someone summarize this thread so I don't have to read it?


a bunch of crap happened, and this thread is friggin amazing for that.

We've gone over like 20 topics or something.


----------



## DarthGohan1

Mino said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow....we got onto the topic of taking dumps....crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> No, DG did.
Click to expand...

 someone brought up pants off stuff first...

andi had a convo with like 5 ppl at skool the other day whrther you fold or scrunch up ur tp... go scrunchers!


----------



## dragonflamez

I was a very impressionable child.

I watched too much Twilight Zone.


----------



## AndyB

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually... i have a lot of good ideas while takin deuces and especially in the shower...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't talk to me about that first one.
> 
> My only idea when I'm taking a dump is "oh my God I am going to die" and "this will hurt tomorrow."  I should eat more fiber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol:
> 
> i usually read like si or sporting news and think about stuff then if the poo lasts longer than one article :lol:
Click to expand...

 XD
Shut up about poo, it's late and I'll get in trouble.
Mum:"Why are you laughing?"
Me:"They were talking about poo!! XD"
Mum:*Hits me*


----------



## Mino

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow....we got onto the topic of taking dumps....crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> No, DG did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> someone brought up pants off stuff first...
> 
> andi had a convo with like 5 ppl at skool the other day whrther you fold or scrunch up ur tp... go scrunchers!
Click to expand...

 No one actually folds, they're all lying.


----------



## DarthGohan1

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> I was a very impressionable child.
> 
> I watched too much Twilight Zone.


 are you afraid of the dark?


awesome show


----------



## dragonflamez

Bulerias said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm scared of the toilet.
> When I was little I was always afraid something was gonna come out of it when I was sitting on it and bite me D:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh hey, are you one of those people that rushes up the stairs 'cause you're afraid something's gonna grab you from behind?
> 
> hahaha
Click to expand...

 Only when it's dark out.

I'm skittish.


----------



## JJRamone2

AndyB said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually... i have a lot of good ideas while takin deuces and especially in the shower...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't talk to me about that first one.
> 
> My only idea when I'm taking a dump is "oh my God I am going to die" and "this will hurt tomorrow."  I should eat more fiber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol:
> 
> i usually read like si or sporting news and think about stuff then if the poo lasts longer than one article :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> XD
> Shut up about poo, it's late and I'll get in trouble.
> Mum:"Why are you laughing?"
> Me:"They were talking about poo!! XD"
> Mum:*Hits me*
Click to expand...

 I'm calling Child Care.


----------



## UltraByte

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> I was a very impressionable child.
> 
> I watched too much Twilight Zone.


 Or if you were in Futurama.... SCARY DOOR. *thunder*


----------



## Bulerias

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow....we got onto the topic of taking dumps....crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> No, DG did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> someone brought up pants off stuff first...
> 
> andi had a convo with like 5 ppl at skool the other day whrther you fold or scrunch up ur tp... go scrunchers!
Click to expand...

 Uhh wow.


----------



## Micah

Bulerias said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny, cause I'm not wearing pants.
> 
> 
> 
> I take my pants off when playing CoD4.
> 
> Helps me concentrate.  Clothes are overrated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait, taking your pants off _helps_ you concentrate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was going to make a joke, but.... Bul would probably delete it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the person you quoted beat you to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it was going to be something more.... funny. Possibly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's something funnier...?
> 
> Haha. >_<
> 
> Yeah, Koehler, you didn't miss much.  Just 40 freaking pages of random stuff.   
^_^
Click to expand...

 I have it set to 90 posts per page so it's only at 6 for me.


----------



## ƒish

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> Wow....we got onto the topic of taking dumps....crazy.


 Just wait, Hitler is coming up next!


----------



## DarthGohan1

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually... i have a lot of good ideas while takin deuces and especially in the shower...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't talk to me about that first one.
> 
> My only idea when I'm taking a dump is "oh my God I am going to die" and "this will hurt tomorrow."  I should eat more fiber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol:
> 
> i usually read like si or sporting news and think about stuff then if the poo lasts longer than one article :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> XD
> Shut up about poo, it's late and I'll get in trouble.
> Mum:"Why are you laughing?"
> Me:"They were talking about poo!! XD"
> Mum:*Hits me*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm calling Child Care.
Click to expand...

 us or uk?  youd need to make an international call


----------



## dragonflamez

Oh lord.

But first page is full of awesome.


----------



## JJRamone2

[quote author="


----------



## AndyB

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually... i have a lot of good ideas while takin deuces and especially in the shower...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't talk to me about that first one.
> 
> My only idea when I'm taking a dump is "oh my God I am going to die" and "this will hurt tomorrow."  I should eat more fiber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol:
> 
> i usually read like si or sporting news and think about stuff then if the poo lasts longer than one article :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> XD
> Shut up about poo, it's late and I'll get in trouble.
> Mum:"Why are you laughing?"
> Me:"They were talking about poo!! XD"
> Mum:*Hits me*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm calling Child Care.
Click to expand...

 Thank you.


----------



## DarthGohan1

Bulerias said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow....we got onto the topic of taking dumps....crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> No, DG did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> someone brought up pants off stuff first...
> 
> andi had a convo with like 5 ppl at skool the other day whrther you fold or scrunch up ur tp... go scrunchers!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uhh wow.
Click to expand...

 is this bul or buls mom? :lol:


----------



## Bulerias

[quote author="


----------



## Mino

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## dragonflamez

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## JJRamone2

Mino said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote author="
Click to expand...


----------



## Bulerias

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow....we got onto the topic of taking dumps....crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> No, DG did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> someone brought up pants off stuff first...
> 
> andi had a convo with like 5 ppl at skool the other day whrther you fold or scrunch up ur tp... go scrunchers!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uhh wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> is this bul or buls mom? :lol:
Click to expand...

 BOTH


----------



## UltraByte

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote author="
Click to expand...


----------



## dragonflamez

Both Bul AND Bul's mom have hands...


----------



## DarthGohan1

Bulerias said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow....we got onto the topic of taking dumps....crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> No, DG did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> someone brought up pants off stuff first...
> 
> andi had a convo with like 5 ppl at skool the other day whrther you fold or scrunch up ur tp... go scrunchers!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uhh wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> is this bul or buls mom? :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BOTH
Click to expand...

 <big><big><big><big><big><big><big>o.0</big></big></big></big></big>


----------



## JJRamone2

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Both Bul AND Bul's mom have hands...


 THATS EFFING MAD.


----------



## ƒish

I prefer Lenin to Hitler to be honest... What did Hitler do? He lost... Lenin is still around, just you wait, he's on his way back!


----------



## UltraByte

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow....we got onto the topic of taking dumps....crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> No, DG did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> someone brought up pants off stuff first...
> 
> andi had a convo with like 5 ppl at skool the other day whrther you fold or scrunch up ur tp... go scrunchers!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uhh wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> is this bul or buls mom? :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BOTH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <big><big><big><big><big><big><big>o.0</big></big></big></big></big> </big></big>
Click to expand...

<big><big>
 Exactly my reaction.</big>


----------



## Gabby

Best.Thread.Ever



It gets the best thread award.


----------



## Bulerias

Guys, kindly leave gender/religion/ethnicity out of this.  Thank you.


----------



## dragonflamez

[quote author="


----------



## JJRamone2

Little known fact: Hitler an heroed because he lost his iPod.


----------



## DarthGohan1

lets not talk about nazi germany... thanks


----------



## dragonflamez

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> Best.Thread.Ever
> 
> 
> 
> It gets the best thread award.


 UH yeah, first page?


----------



## JJRamone2

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> lets not talk about nazi germany... thanks


 Fine. WAY TO PUT A DAMPER ON THE PARTY, MAN.


----------



## Bulerias

wow, we're well on our way to page 50

I can't believe I'm still here though

I have a ton of freaking homework


----------



## dragonflamez

DOUBLE POST


----------



## Gabby

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best.Thread.Ever
> 
> 
> 
> It gets the best thread award.
> 
> 
> 
> UH yeah, first page?
Click to expand...

 Yes


----------



## dragonflamez

AGAIN


----------



## UltraByte

Bulerias said:
			
		

> wow, we're well on our way to page 50
> 
> I can't believe I'm still here though
> 
> I have a ton of freaking homework


 I has none.


----------



## dragonflamez

SUCCESS!


----------



## DarthGohan1

yeah i got some spanish to do... but i have an hr and a half of study hall in band tmrw cuz im not goin on the band trip


----------



## AndyB

Ok, it seriously is time for me to go.
It being 3:20am.
'Night everyone, loves you all.


----------



## JJRamone2

I WIN THE GAME.


----------



## dragonflamez

Damn.


----------



## JJRamone2

AndyB said:
			
		

> Ok, it seriously is time for me to go.
> It being 3:20am.
> 'Night everyone, loves you all.


 I love you andy.


----------



## UltraByte

DF, get on Skype. >:U


----------



## Bulerias

I've got a ton of history tests... asdasdoijasd


----------



## DarthGohan1

oh bollocks

adios mate


----------



## TheGremp

RANDOM POST

seriously I can't keep up D:


----------



## dragonflamez

I might have deleted Skype in my ritual purging.


----------



## Gabby

Who wants virtual tacos?


----------



## JJRamone2

UltraByte said:
			
		

> DF, get on Skype. >:U


 UB, I'm on skype but you aren't.


----------



## Bulerias

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> I might have deleted Skype in my ritual purging.


 Hey, my mom works in the Eating Disorder unit.  wanna check in?


----------



## Micah

Bulerias said:
			
		

> I've got a ton of history tests... asdasdoijasd


 I took all my tests today.


----------



## Mino

AndyB said:
			
		

> Ok, it seriously is time for me to go.
> It being 3:20am.
> 'Night everyone, loves you all.


OHHH, IS HE TAKIN' A PISS???!?!!!?!?!?


----------



## Mino

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> I WIN THE GAME.


 Stop that....


----------



## DarthGohan1

and then there were 9


THEYRE PICKIN US OFF ONE BY ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ƒish

*Switches to Pen mouse*

ARRR.


----------



## TheGremp

Hi.


----------



## Bulerias

Ten little Bell Treers went out to dine; One choked his little self and then there were Nine.
Nine little Bell Treers sat up very late; One overslept himself and then there were Eight.
Eight little Bell Treers traveling in Devon; One said he'd stay there and then there were Seven.

shall I continue?! DD:


----------



## Mino

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Ten little Bell Treers went out to dine; One choked his little self and then there were Nine.
> Nine little Bell Treers sat up very late; One overslept himself and then there were Eight.
> Eight little Bell Treers traveling in Devon; One said he'd stay there and then there were Seven.
> 
> shall I continue?! DD:


 No....


----------



## JJRamone2

Mino said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ten little Bell Treers went out to dine; One choked his little self and then there were Nine.
> Nine little Bell Treers sat up very late; One overslept himself and then there were Eight.
> Eight little Bell Treers traveling in Devon; One said he'd stay there and then there were Seven.
> 
> shall I continue?! DD:
> 
> 
> 
> No....
Click to expand...


----------



## DarthGohan1

no, cuz were still at 8/9


----------



## Micah

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Ten little Bell Treers went out to dine; One choked his little self and then there were Nine.
> Nine little Bell Treers sat up very late; One overslept himself and then there were Eight.
> Eight little Bell Treers traveling in Devon; One said he'd stay there and then there were Seven.
> 
> shall I continue?! DD:


 And who are these 10?


----------



## Gabby

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Ten little Bell Treers went out to dine; One choked his little self and then there were Nine.
> Nine little Bell Treers sat up very late; One overslept himself and then there were Eight.
> Eight little Bell Treers traveling in Devon; One said he'd stay there and then there were Seven.
> 
> shall I continue?! DD:


 Yes


----------



## Bulerias

Mino said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ten little Bell Treers went out to dine; One choked his little self and then there were Nine.
> Nine little Bell Treers sat up very late; One overslept himself and then there were Eight.
> Eight little Bell Treers traveling in Devon; One said he'd stay there and then there were Seven.
> 
> shall I continue?! DD:
> 
> 
> 
> No....
Click to expand...

 urrite

OK, and with that, I bid thee farewell.  Catch you folks later.


----------



## dragonflamez

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Ten little Bell Treers went out to dine; One choked his little self and then there were Nine.
> Nine little Bell Treers sat up very late; One overslept himself and then there were Eight.
> Eight little Bell Treers traveling in Devon; One said he'd stay there and then there were Seven.
> 
> shall I continue?! DD:


 Where's the one that oversleep go?!?!


----------



## ƒish

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Ten little Bell Treers went out to dine; One choked his little self and then there were Nine.
> Nine little Bell Treers sat up very late; One overslept himself and then there were Eight.
> Eight little Bell Treers traveling in Devon; One said he'd stay there and then there were Seven.
> 
> shall I continue?! DD:


 Too long, didn't read.


----------



## Mino

<big><big><big><big><big>LET'S TALK ABOUT GUNS</big></big></big>

What's up with all the hillbillies on CoD4 who think that because they shot an M16 in real life they think that they are the expert on how it should be used in the unrealistic game?

Bunch of cockbites, really.


----------



## TheGremp

why is the thread slowing down?  We're getting less than 5 posts per second! EMERGENCY!


----------



## Bulerias

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ten little Bell Treers went out to dine; One choked his little self and then there were Nine.
> Nine little Bell Treers sat up very late; One overslept himself and then there were Eight.
> Eight little Bell Treers traveling in Devon; One said he'd stay there and then there were Seven.
> 
> shall I continue?! DD:
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the one that oversleep go?!?!
Click to expand...

 that's AndyB... it's 3:30AM where he is, so it fits in with the poem <3

freaky amirite


----------



## Jeremy

technically if it only came down to one person on tbt it would have to be me since the first member has total control with IF forums (account can't be edited in acp)... of course... unless you kill me.... but you dont know where i live, so =)


----------



## Bulerias

[quote author="


----------



## Mino

Bulerias said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ten little Bell Treers went out to dine; One choked his little self and then there were Nine.
> Nine little Bell Treers sat up very late; One overslept himself and then there were Eight.
> Eight little Bell Treers traveling in Devon; One said he'd stay there and then there were Seven.
> 
> shall I continue?! DD:
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the one that oversleep go?!?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's AndyB... it's 3:30AM where he is, so it fits in with the poem <3
> 
> freaky amirite
Click to expand...

 He's always up too late....


----------



## DarthGohan1

now were up to 13


explain that BUL!


----------



## JJRamone2

[quote author="


----------



## Bulerias

stormcommander said:
			
		

> technically if it only came down to one person on tbt it would have to be me since the first member has total control with IF forums (account can't be edited in acp)... of course... unless you kill me.... *but you dont know where i live, so =)*


 Umm.


----------



## Mino

stormcommander said:
			
		

> technically if it only came down to one person on tbt it would have to be me since the first member has total control with IF forums (account can't be edited in acp)... of course... unless you kill me.... but you dont know where i live, so =)


 New York.


----------



## Bulerias

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> now were up to 13
> 
> 
> explain that BUL!


 ask Agatha Christie, not me


----------



## DarthGohan1

stormcommander said:
			
		

> technically if it only came down to one person on tbt it would have to be me since the first member has total control with IF forums (account can't be edited in acp)... of course... unless you kill me.... but you dont know where i live, so =)


 past ur bedtime stormothy!


----------



## Bulerias

ok but I seriously gotta go... see you folks


----------



## JJRamone2

Bulerias said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Jeremy

Bulerias said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> technically if it only came down to one person on tbt it would have to be me since the first member has total control with IF forums (account can't be edited in acp)... of course... unless you kill me.... *but you dont know where i live, so =)*
> 
> 
> 
> Umm.
Click to expand...

 ok... but.... i'd still win =D


----------



## Grawr

What the heck's going on?

50 pages?

 >_<


----------



## DarthGohan1

Bulerias said:
			
		

> ok but I seriously gotta go... see you folks


bye *sniffle*     
:'(


----------



## Gabby

50 pages,...




WOOT!


----------



## JJRamone2

God damn it fish, get that picture done so I can sleep. I swear to god...


----------



## ƒish

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## UltraByte

Gengar said:
			
		

> What the heck's going on?
> 
> 46 pages?
> 
> >_<


 You mean 50?


----------



## TheGremp

50 pages!


----------



## Grawr

Is this just some random thread? Did people post pics of themselves? I'm missing something here...


----------



## UltraByte

Gengar said:
			
		

> Is this just some random thread? Did people post pics of themselves? I'm missing something here...


 The original thread had pictures posted. This thread was about that thread, and a bunch of crazy stuff happened.


----------



## Gabby

This is insane.


----------



## JJRamone2

Gengar said:
			
		

> Is this just some random thread? Did people post pics of themselves? I'm missing something here...


 Long story. But it was the best day in TBT's history. Thats not even an exaduration.


----------



## Micah

Gengar said:
			
		

> Is this just some random thread? Did people post pics of themselves? I'm missing something here...


 You're not alone.


----------



## JJRamone2

FISH. PICTURE. GET IT DONE.


----------



## UltraByte

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this just some random thread? Did people post pics of themselves? I'm missing something here...
> 
> 
> 
> Long story. But it was the best day in TBT's history. Thats not even an exaduration.
Click to expand...

 This.


----------



## Grawr

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> This is insane.


 Insane X 1,000

Jeez, you leave for a few hours, and you miss everything. >.<


----------



## DarthGohan1

im out too

dont misbehave now that the mods are gone     

adios everyone


----------



## Bulerias

UltraByte said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this just some random thread? Did people post pics of themselves? I'm missing something here...
> 
> 
> 
> Long story. But it was the best day in TBT's history. Thats not even an exaduration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This.
Click to expand...

 *exaggeration


----------



## Micah

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this just some random thread? Did people post pics of themselves? I'm missing something here...
> 
> 
> 
> The original thread had pictures posted. This thread was about that thread, and a bunch of crazy stuff happened.
Click to expand...

 I missed it? GAH!


----------



## UltraByte

Gengar said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is insane.
> 
> 
> 
> Insane X 1,000
> 
> Jeez, you leave for a few hours, and you miss everything. >.<
Click to expand...

 More like a few minutes. D:


----------



## JJRamone2

Bulerias said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this just some random thread? Did people post pics of themselves? I'm missing something here...
> 
> 
> 
> Long story. But it was the best day in TBT's history. Thats not even an exaduration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *exaggeration
Click to expand...

 Thanks.


----------



## Jeremy

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this just some random thread? Did people post pics of themselves? I'm missing something here...
> 
> 
> 
> Long story. But it was the best day in TBT's history. Thats not even an exaduration.
Click to expand...

 That's what someone always says when these threads happen.


----------



## DarthGohan1

btw... like 30 posts uintil 1000 for the day


----------



## Gabby

Gengar said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is insane.
> 
> 
> 
> Insane X 1,000
> 
> Jeez, you leave for a few hours, and you miss everything. >.<
Click to expand...

 You missed a good day.


----------



## UltraByte

stormcommander said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this just some random thread? Did people post pics of themselves? I'm missing something here...
> 
> 
> 
> Long story. But it was the best day in TBT's history. Thats not even an exaduration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what someone always says when these threads happen.
Click to expand...

 Yes, but I'm sure this day tops all of the others.


----------



## Jeremy

Meh... right when ACWW came out we got like 1.5k a day without mass chatting =D


----------



## Grawr

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is insane.
> 
> 
> 
> Insane X 1,000
> 
> Jeez, you leave for a few hours, and you miss everything. >.<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You missed a good day.
Click to expand...

 Or a good "few minutes".

Dang... >.>


----------



## JJRamone2

Alright, guys. I'm going to sleep for real now. Goodnight. I love you. All that *CEN-2.0-SORD*. 

See ya. And fish, get that pic to me.



Thanks for a fun night guys.


----------



## Gabby

Gengar said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is insane.
> 
> 
> 
> Insane X 1,000
> 
> Jeez, you leave for a few hours, and you miss everything. >.<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You missed a good day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or a good "few minutes".
> 
> Dang... >.>
Click to expand...

 Yes...


----------



## Grawr

*coughpeopleshouldtotallyPMmesomestufftoocough*

...

Wait, so the old thread isn't even here anymore? 'Twas deleted?


----------



## UltraByte

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Meh... right when ACWW came out we got like 1.5k a day without mass chatting =D


 But this is more fun than talking about AC.


----------



## UltraByte

Gengar said:
			
		

> *coughpeopleshouldtotallyPMmesomestufftoocough*
> 
> ...
> 
> Wait, so the old thread isn't even here anymore? 'Twas deleted?


Yeah, I think so.

OSHI-- DOUBLE POST


----------



## Micah

Gengar said:
			
		

> *coughpeopleshouldtotallyPMmesomestufftoocough*
> 
> ...
> 
> Wait, so the old thread isn't even here anymore? 'Twas deleted?


 Me too.

I'm going to bed.


----------



## TheGremp

Gengar said:
			
		

> *coughpeopleshouldtotallyPMmesomestufftoocough*
> 
> ...
> 
> Wait, so the old thread isn't even here anymore? 'Twas deleted?


 yeah.     
:'(


----------



## Gabby

We need a topic...


----------



## TheGremp

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> We need a topic...


 seriously, it can't end!


----------



## UltraByte

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> We need a topic...


 We don't give topics, they just kind of come out of thin air.

Though, sadly, I think this is where the topic dies off into history...


----------



## TheGremp

HAY the mods is gone?


----------



## Gabby

Lets talk aboot cars.


They take you places


----------



## UltraByte

TheGremp said:
			
		

> HAY the mods is gone?


 Yeah.


----------



## Mino

IT'S NOT OVER!


----------



## Jeremy

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> Lets talk aboot cars.
> 
> 
> They take you places


 so does walking

let's talk about that instead


----------



## UltraByte

IT MUST LIVE

I WILL BE A SAD MUFFIN IF THIS THREAD DIES BEFORE I GO


----------



## TheGremp

Mino said:
			
		

> IT'S NOT OVER!


Epic Win.

...

...

...

...

...

**TheGremp*runs away


----------



## Mino

The right and left halves of my face, scanned.


----------



## Gabby

Ok....lets talk about....Japan....no..maybe......Gah....









<big><big><big><big><big><big> I HERD U LIEK MUDKIPS</big></big></big></big>


----------



## Mino

Mino said:
			
		

> The right and left halves of my face, scanned.


 Wow those look hilarious now that I actually look at them.


----------



## TheGremp

Mino said:
			
		

> The right and left halves of my face, scanned.


 woah that looks friggin sweet.

Epic Win.


----------



## UltraByte

Mino said:
			
		

> The right and left halves of my face, scanned.


 Woah. You look a lot like a guy who goes to my school and was in my Japanese 1-2 class.


----------



## Mino

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The right and left halves of my face, scanned.
> 
> 
> 
> Woah. You look a lot like a guy who goes to my school and was in my Japanese 1-2 class.
Click to expand...

 Can you tell that from two halves of my face that I put in a scanner?

Impressive.


----------



## ƒish

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> FISH. PICTURE. GET IT DONE.


 Can't save as... gif... trouble afoot!


----------



## UltraByte

Mino said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The right and left halves of my face, scanned.
> 
> 
> 
> Woah. You look a lot like a guy who goes to my school and was in my Japanese 1-2 class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you tell that from two halves of my face that I put in a scanner?
> 
> Impressive.
Click to expand...

 Same hairstyle, same facial structure... yeah.


----------



## UltraByte

[quote author="


----------



## Mino

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The right and left halves of my face, scanned.
> 
> 
> 
> Woah. You look a lot like a guy who goes to my school and was in my Japanese 1-2 class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you tell that from two halves of my face that I put in a scanner?
> 
> Impressive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same hairstyle, same facial structure... yeah.
Click to expand...

 My nose is not actually upturned, and my hair is rather straight.

My eyes are dark blue.  D:


----------



## TheGremp

My Dog.  Is.  Friggin Amazing.


----------



## UltraByte

Mino said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The right and left halves of my face, scanned.
> 
> 
> 
> Woah. You look a lot like a guy who goes to my school and was in my Japanese 1-2 class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you tell that from two halves of my face that I put in a scanner?
> 
> Impressive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same hairstyle, same facial structure... yeah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My nose is not actually upturned, and my hair is rather straight.
> 
> My eyes are dark blue.  D:
Click to expand...

 Don't remember him that well,  haven't really seen him in a while...

Meh, it was just a coincidence, I suppose.


----------



## ƒish

UltraByte said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## TheGremp

there are only 7 people nao D:


----------



## Mino

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The right and left halves of my face, scanned.
> 
> 
> 
> Woah. You look a lot like a guy who goes to my school and was in my Japanese 1-2 class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you tell that from two halves of my face that I put in a scanner?
> 
> Impressive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same hairstyle, same facial structure... yeah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My nose is not actually upturned, and my hair is rather straight.
> 
> My eyes are dark blue.  D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't remember him that well,  haven't really seen him in a while...
> 
> Meh, it was just a coincidence, I suppose.
Click to expand...

 Good, because I always hear I look like other people.

And they always mistake my name for Travis when I first tell them it's Trevor.  Always.


----------



## Mino

[quote author="


----------



## UltraByte

Mino said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## ƒish

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote author="
Click to expand...


----------



## UltraByte

[quote author="


----------



## TheGremp

thread... going... so.... slow......

who hasn't posted their picture? lol


----------



## ƒish

So I streaked my head blue awhile ago... That blue is white now.

thought I'd show that... Pic still coming along JJ. Almost saved... once I figure out what the eff is wrong.

Ten seconds to draw, thirty minutes to save. : \


----------



## Mino

I wish I had a digital camera... heh.

Scanning worked surprisingly well, however....


----------



## Gabby

TheGremp said:
			
		

> thread... going... so.... slow......
> 
> who hasn't posted their picture? lol


 I have not.


----------



## UltraByte

Spiffy hair, Fish.


----------



## ƒish

Mino said:
			
		

> I wish I had a digital camera... heh.
> 
> Scanning worked surprisingly well, however....


 Hey cutie. :3


----------



## Mino

[quote author="


----------



## TheGremp

I've dyed my hair a few times...







Dyed it green a few times, right nao it's red.


----------



## Mino

Dying your hair is lame.

I used to be platinum blonde, now I'm a dark brunette, I'm thinking it might even turn black.


----------



## Mino

TheGremp said:
			
		

> I've dyed my hair a few times...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dyed it green a few times, right nao it's red.


 I see a Guitar Hero controller and PlayStation controllers... also slippers and unfinished laundry.

Also, open your door or turn the lights on.


----------



## TheGremp

Mino said:
			
		

> TheGremp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've dyed my hair a few times...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dyed it green a few times, right nao it's red.
> 
> 
> 
> I see a Guitar Hero controller and PlayStation controllers... also slippers and unfinished laundry.
> 
> Also, open your door or turn the lights on.
Click to expand...

 lol, spongebob slippers..... xD  Got them when I was like 9 on christmas, and now they just lie around.

I always have stuff on my floor.  I like it that way.

The light was out D:

Why would I want my door open?  So you can figure out the landscape of mah house and stalk me? xD


----------



## ƒish

Mino said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Gabby

nvm


----------



## TheGremp

D:

the thread can't die


----------



## Gabby

[quote author="


----------



## TheGremp

well, I'm off.  Greatest night of TBT ever.

bai


----------



## Gabby

TheGremp said:
			
		

> well, I'm off.  Greatest night of TBT ever.
> 
> bai


 mata ne


----------



## UltraByte

Fish, that picture is awesome. But who's the guy on Bul's back?


----------



## ƒish

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Fish, that picture is awesome. But who's the guy on Bul's back?


 Well I was thinking me... I dunno, whoever wants to ride him. : )


----------



## UltraByte

[quote author="


----------



## Gabby

Well this was fun


We need to have more fun...


----------



## Grawr

"Greatest Night of TBT"...

Fantastic.  >.>

Again, my inbox is always open to any pictures people might want to send in.


----------



## DarthGohan1

i wanna ride bul!


----------



## Gabby

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> i wanna ride bul!



nvm


----------



## ƒish

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> i wanna ride bul!


 Wait your turn!

Everyone gets a ride! He's like a Circus Elephant!


----------



## DarthGohan1

[quote author="


----------



## Gabby

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## UltraByte

....must....get....to....60 pages....


----------



## DarthGohan1

ok, 1 ticket please... make that an all day pass


----------



## Gabby

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> ok, 1 ticket please... make that an all day pass


 All day pass is 1.00



*gives ticket*


----------



## DarthGohan1

which is equal to .0000000001 forum bells... aka nada


----------



## Gabby

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> which is equal to .0000000001 forum bells... aka nada


 YOU SHALL PAY IN REAL MONEY


----------



## Mino

[quote author="


----------



## Bulerias

Hey, I want a ticket!


----------



## Gabby

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Hey, I want a ticket!


 YOU GET NO TICKET!


----------



## Bulerias

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I want a ticket!
> 
> 
> 
> YOU GET NO TICKET!
Click to expand...

 hey, I want to ride myself... : (


----------



## Gabby

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I want a ticket!
> 
> 
> 
> YOU GET NO TICKET!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey, I want to ride myself... : (
Click to expand...

..ok....*Gives ticket......*




YAY 60 PAGES!!!


----------



## Mino

Well isn't this special.


----------



## MGMT

http://youtube.com/watch?v=392hBDCVHd8

I'm in this video and I wasn't aware of it..

2:40.. I'm the guy...

I read this entire topic... My eyes hurt...


----------



## AndyB

Wow, just read from where I left... 6 and a half hours ago, and it's still funny.

@Mino, you Scanned, your face... came out quite nice.


----------



## JJH

And then there was one!


EPIC WIN!!!

Edit: I say we try and break 1,000 posts in here today. Or at least 600, considering there's 594 in here right now.


----------



## Fanghorn

Did I miss somthing?


----------



## JJH

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> Did I miss somthing?


 Eh, nothing really. 

But now there are two.


----------



## Fanghorn

haha, just read most of the this topic.


I sure miss this forum and SN acting like an idiot.   

I'm way too busy now to keep up with TBT though. D:


----------



## Gabby

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> Did I miss somthing?


 Yes.

You missed a awesome day at TBT.


That is rare.


----------



## AndyB

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> Fanghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I miss somthing?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> You missed aN awesome day at TBT.
> 
> 
> That is rare.
Click to expand...

 But worth it, when they do come around.


----------



## Gabby

AndyB said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fanghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I miss somthing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Micah

nvm


----------



## Grawr

This thread is still goin'? D:

And, hey there Fang. Good to see ya'.


----------



## AndyB

Gengar said:
			
		

> This thread is still goin'? D:
> 
> And, hey there Fang. Good to see ya'.


 Every so slowly..I wonder if it'll kick off again tonight<?


----------



## Grawr

AndyB said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is still goin'? D:
> 
> And, hey there Fang. Good to see ya'.
> 
> 
> 
> Every so slowly..I wonder if it'll kick off again tonight<?
Click to expand...

 I'll be sure to actually be here this time, if it does. >.>


----------



## AndyB

Gengar said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is still goin'? D:
> 
> And, hey there Fang. Good to see ya'.
> 
> 
> 
> Every so slowly..I wonder if it'll kick off again tonight<?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll be sure to actually be here this time, if it does. >.>
Click to expand...

 Me too


----------



## Micah

A friend's spending the week, so I'll miss it again.


----------



## dragonflamez

Must restart God/Goddess thread.

*thinks*


----------



## Furry Sparks

Someone tell me what the past 30 pages say, because I'M TOO FREAKING LAZY.


----------



## Bulerias

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Someone tell me what the past 30 pages say, because I'M TOO FREAKING LAZY.


 It was a whole bunch of nothing, basically.


----------



## AndyB

Bulerias said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone tell me what the past 30 pages say, because I'M TOO FREAKING LAZY.
> 
> 
> 
> It was a whole bunch of nothing, basically.
Click to expand...

 And then alot of:
"See you guys, I'm gonna bounce. Don't let the thread die"


----------



## SL92

Where did this 30-page thread come from? >.<


----------



## TheGremp

[quote="Shadow_] Where did this 30-page thread come from? >.< [/quote]
 the minds of a bunch of maniacs.

 :r


----------



## SL92

TheGremp said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_] Where did this 30-page thread come from? >.<


the minds of a bunch of maniacs.

 :r [/quote]






I suppose that's mandatory for TBTers to have in their sig now?


----------



## Furry Sparks

Shadow_] [quote="TheGremp said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_] Where did this 30-page thread come from? >.<


the minds of a bunch of maniacs.

 :r [/quote]





I suppose that's mandatory for TBTers to have in their sig now?    			 [/quote]
 Yes, it is.


----------



## AndyB

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="TheGremp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Shadow_] Where did this 30-page thread come from? >.<
> 
> 
> 
> the minds of a bunch of maniacs.
> 
> :r
Click to expand...







I suppose that's mandatory for TBTers to have in their sig now?    			 [/quote]
Yes, it is. [/quote]
 
Damn right.


----------



## dragonflamez

Actually me and ZF are the Pikachucaramelldansen starters. <3

We kuhl.


----------



## JJH

Ok, I has teh Pika-Pika dancingness. Now what?


----------



## Mino

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> http://youtube.com/watch?v=392hBDCVHd8
> 
> I'm in this video and I wasn't aware of it..
> 
> 2:40.. I'm the guy...
> 
> I read this entire topic... My eyes hurt...


 Graduation from what, 8th grade?

We never did that....


----------



## TheGremp

I listen to caramelldansen 10 times every hour now.

I DON'T HAVE A PROBLEM!


----------



## JJH

TheGremp said:
			
		

> I listen to caramelldansen 10 times every hour now.
> 
> I DON'T HAVE A PROBLEM!


 Of course you don't.


----------



## Snoopdogga

620 replies and over 3,500 views!


----------



## JJH

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> 620 replies and over 3,500 views!


 Thanks for the update. But posting things nobody really cares about here in the Wishing Well won't raise your post count.

kthnxbai


----------



## Snoopdogga

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 620 replies and over 3,500 views!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the update. But posting things nobody really cares about here in the Wishing Well won't raise your post count.
> 
> kthnxbai
Click to expand...

 I know. I'm just amazed out how much was posted in one day. >_<


----------



## SL92

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 620 replies and over 3,500 views!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the update. But posting things nobody really cares about here in the Wishing Well won't raise your post count.
> 
> kthnxbai
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know. I'm just amazed out how much was posted in one day. >_<
Click to expand...

 Stop pointing out the obvious.


----------



## MGMT

Mino said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=392hBDCVHd8
> 
> I'm in this video and I wasn't aware of it..
> 
> 2:40.. I'm the guy...
> 
> I read this entire topic... My eyes hurt...
> 
> 
> 
> Graduation from what, 8th grade?
> 
> We never did that....
Click to expand...

 Some kid made a slide show and added the song from vitamin C. But that was our Co-Ed band lock-in.

Notice how I said Co-Ed.


----------



## SL92

Did Ultra ever make it out of that cage...

I wasn't here, and I'm not reading the other 15 pages. *eyesbleedingsmily*


----------



## AndyB

[quote="Shadow_] Did Ultra ever make it out of that cage...

I wasn't here, and I'm not reading the other 15 pages. *eyesbleedingsmily* [/quote]
 I think so, maybe I dunno.


----------



## JJH

No, just read her signature.


----------



## DarthGohan1

hows everyone doing this fine afternoon?

my tennis meet got cancelled cuz of rain


----------



## JJH

Darth is back! Now we can return o previous "parteh" status just as soon as UB returns.


----------



## Tyler

This needs to be pinned.

Too bad I don't have permissions for this board.


----------



## Bulerias

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> This needs to be pinned.
> 
> Too bad I don't have permissions for this board.


 Well, I do.


----------



## JJH

But I see someone who does.

>_>
<_<
 His name rhymes with "full-eriee-***"


----------



## SL92

Bulerias said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This needs to be pinned.
> 
> Too bad I don't have permissions for this board.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I do.
Click to expand...

 Now it needs to be The Official Haha Thread.


----------



## Deleted User

I'm assuming this is like a chat thread?

Sweet.


----------



## AndyB

Well, you wont...   
-_-


----------



## JJH

Caramelldansen said:
			
		

> I'm assuming this is like a chat thread?
> 
> Sweet.


 Better. It's a "fun" thread.

Yes my friend, you came at a good time.


----------



## SL92

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Caramelldansen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assuming this is like a chat thread?
> 
> Sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> Better. It's a "fun" thread.
> 
> Yes my friend, you came at a good time.
Click to expand...

Exactly, because Snoop is gone =D

Disclaimer: Nick is sorry if he hurts feeling without thinking.


----------



## DarthGohan1

not official

no pin     

just fun


----------



## Tyler

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Caramelldansen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assuming this is like a chat thread?
> 
> Sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> Better. It's a "fun" thread.
> 
> Yes my friend, you came at a good time.
Click to expand...

 Yea, this is the Wishing Well, which is kind of like a lounge. However everyone has been on a wierd tangent lately.


----------



## AndyB

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Caramelldansen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assuming this is like a chat thread?
> 
> Sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> Better. It's a "fun" thread.
> 
> Yes my friend, you came at a good time.
Click to expand...

I wonder how many p*O*sts we could get to tonight, how late I'll stay up until, who will leave first?


----------



## JJH

Ok, to get some discussion flowing, I went to a random page, scrolled down to a random post, and now I'll put the topic of that post here;

Poo


----------



## MGMT

AndyB said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caramelldansen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assuming this is like a chat thread?
> 
> Sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> Better. It's a "fun" thread.
> 
> Yes my friend, you came at a good time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder how many p*O*sts we could get to tonight, how late I'll stay up until, who will leave first?
Click to expand...

 How do you have -8 bells...


----------



## TwilightKing

Crappy your tennis meet got canceled darth : / It's been raining all day here too, crappy weather...


----------



## JJH

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caramelldansen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assuming this is like a chat thread?
> 
> Sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> Better. It's a "fun" thread.
> 
> Yes my friend, you came at a good time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder how many p*O*sts we could get to tonight, how late I'll stay up until, who will leave first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you have -8 bells...
Click to expand...

 He's magic.

But why don't they come up when he posts?


----------



## Tyler

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caramelldansen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assuming this is like a chat thread?
> 
> Sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> Better. It's a "fun" thread.
> 
> Yes my friend, you came at a good time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder how many p*O*sts we could get to tonight, how late I'll stay up until, who will leave first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you have -8 bells...
Click to expand...

 What are you talking about.... He has zero.


----------



## AndyB

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Ok, to get some discussion flowing, I went to a random page, scrolled down to a random post, and now I'll put the topic of that post here;
> 
> Poo


 I'd rather not talk about poo...


----------



## TwilightKing

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caramelldansen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assuming this is like a chat thread?
> 
> Sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> Better. It's a "fun" thread.
> 
> Yes my friend, you came at a good time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder how many p*O*sts we could get to tonight, how late I'll stay up until, who will leave first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you have -8 bells...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about.... He has zero.
Click to expand...

 I also see -8


----------



## Deleted User

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caramelldansen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assuming this is like a chat thread?
> 
> Sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> Better. It's a "fun" thread.
> 
> Yes my friend, you came at a good time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder how many p*O*sts we could get to tonight, how late I'll stay up until, who will leave first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you have -8 bells...
Click to expand...

 What are bells used for?

Why didn't you tell me any of this Odd?


----------



## JJH

Fine, for Mr. Debt I went to a new random page/post.




			
				UB said:
			
		

> Entertaining posts are always more fun.


----------



## AndyB

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caramelldansen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assuming this is like a chat thread?
> 
> Sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> Better. It's a "fun" thread.
> 
> Yes my friend, you came at a good time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder how many p*O*sts we could get to tonight, how late I'll stay up until, who will leave first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you have -8 bells...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's magic.
> 
> But why don't they come up when he posts?
Click to expand...

 What he said... Magic. :evillaugh:


----------



## SL92

Caramelldansen said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caramelldansen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assuming this is like a chat thread?
> 
> Sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> Better. It's a "fun" thread.
> 
> Yes my friend, you came at a good time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder how many p*O*sts we could get to tonight, how late I'll stay up until, who will leave first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you have -8 bells...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are bells used for?
> 
> Why didn't you tell me any of this Odd?
Click to expand...

 They're used for throwing at people, mostly.


----------



## Tyler

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caramelldansen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assuming this is like a chat thread?
> 
> Sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> Better. It's a "fun" thread.
> 
> Yes my friend, you came at a good time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder how many p*O*sts we could get to tonight, how late I'll stay up until, who will leave first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you have -8 bells...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about.... He has zero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I also see -8
Click to expand...

 I'll do some investagating. Because it shouldn't be a negative number, unless someone was screwing with something.


----------



## Tyler

Shadow_] [quote="Caramelldansen said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caramelldansen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assuming this is like a chat thread?
> 
> Sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> Better. It's a "fun" thread.
> 
> Yes my friend, you came at a good time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder how many p*O*sts we could get to tonight, how late I'll stay up until, who will leave first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you have -8 bells...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are bells used for?
> 
> Why didn't you tell me any of this Odd?
Click to expand...

They're used for throwing at people, mostly. [/quote]
 Indeed.


----------



## JJH

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> TwilightKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caramelldansen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assuming this is like a chat thread?
> 
> Sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> Better. It's a "fun" thread.
> 
> Yes my friend, you came at a good time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder how many p*O*sts we could get to tonight, how late I'll stay up until, who will leave first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you have -8 bells...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about.... He has zero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I also see -8
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll do some investagating. Because it shouldn't be a negative number, unless someone was screwing with something.
Click to expand...

You have -200,000,000 or something.  :lol:


----------



## Tyler

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TwilightKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caramelldansen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assuming this is like a chat thread?
> 
> Sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> Better. It's a "fun" thread.
> 
> Yes my friend, you came at a good time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder how many p*O*sts we could get to tonight, how late I'll stay up until, who will leave first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you have -8 bells...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about.... He has zero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I also see -8
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll do some investagating. Because it shouldn't be a negative number, unless someone was screwing with something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have -200,000,000 or something.  :lol:
Click to expand...

 I lost a bet.

Didn't you pay any attention?


----------



## SL92

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Fine, for Mr. Debt I went to a new random page/post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Entertaining posts are always more fun.
Click to expand...


----------



## AndyB

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> TwilightKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caramelldansen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assuming this is like a chat thread?
> 
> Sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> Better. It's a "fun" thread.
> 
> Yes my friend, you came at a good time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder how many p*O*sts we could get to tonight, how late I'll stay up until, who will leave first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you have -8 bells...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about.... He has zero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I also see -8
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll do some investagating. Because it shouldn't be a negative number, unless someone was screwing with something.
Click to expand...

 No, it wasn't anything bad.
I changed my name a few times, but Storm cocked it up, so I "owed" bells so to speak.
Meaning I've been negative for ages...


----------



## Micah

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> Crappy your tennis meet got canceled darth : / It's been raining all day here too, crappy weather...


 I hope my softball practice doesn't get cancelled.


----------



## Bulerias

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> But I see someone who does.
> 
> >_>
> <_<
> His name rhymes with "full-eriee-***"


 Actually, no need to censor that, since it DOESN'T rhyme with it.

"Full-eh-ree-aas" is the proper rhyme.


----------



## Micah

My friend's here. Gotta go and play Brawl.


----------



## JJH

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TwilightKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caramelldansen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assuming this is like a chat thread?
> 
> Sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> Better. It's a "fun" thread.
> 
> Yes my friend, you came at a good time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder how many p*O*sts we could get to tonight, how late I'll stay up until, who will leave first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you have -8 bells...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about.... He has zero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I also see -8
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll do some investagating. Because it shouldn't be a negative number, unless someone was screwing with something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have -200,000,000 or something.  :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I lost a bet.
> 
> Didn't you pay any attention?
Click to expand...

 I skipped straight to when you whipped out the banhammer on Snoop.

Of course you got all our hopes up for nothing.


----------



## DarthGohan1

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> Crappy your tennis meet got canceled darth : / It's been raining all day here too, crappy weather...


     

it just started like 10 mins before we were gonna leave too    
:'(


----------



## Bulerias

Haha, I wonder how many people pronounce my screen-name correctly... probably not many...

It's "Bull-eh-ree-aas", not "Bull-eh-ray-as", or "Bull-ee-ree-as".


----------



## DarthGohan1

Koehler said:
			
		

> My friend's here. Gotta go and play Brawl.


 who needs friends...
just for the weekends


----------



## AndyB

Koehler said:
			
		

> My friend's here. Gotta go and play Brawl.


 First to leave you lose!
Good luck catching back up to date.


----------



## JJH

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Haha, I wonder how many people pronounce my screen-name correctly... probably not many...
> 
> It's "Bull-eh-re'e-aas", not "Bull-eh-ray-as", or "Bull-ee-ree-as".


I pronounce it "bull-ear-ee-*CEN-1.01-SORD*"

And no, that wasn't meant to be an insult or anything. That's honestly how I say it.


----------



## Tyler

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> TwilightKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crappy your tennis meet got canceled darth : / It's been raining all day here too, crappy weather...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it just started like 10 mins before we were gonna leave too    
:'(
Click to expand...

Amazing weather here. 60's and sunny.   
B)


----------



## SL92

I just listened to the caramelldansen song XD 

It's so sexy with the Pikachus dancing to it.


----------



## AndyB

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Haha, I wonder how many people pronounce my screen-name correctly... probably not many...
> 
> It's "Bull-eh-ree-aas", not "Bull-eh-ray-as", or "Bull-ee-ree-as".


 I pronounce it right. ^-^
Cookie plz...


----------



## Tyler

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Haha, I wonder how many people pronounce my screen-name correctly... probably not many...
> 
> It's "Bull-eh-ree-aas", not "Bull-eh-ray-as", or "Bull-ee-ree-as".


 You need to tell Justin that. 

Brill-er-en-as. xD


----------



## Bulerias

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, I wonder how many people pronounce my screen-name correctly... probably not many...
> 
> It's "Bull-eh-re'e-aas", not "Bull-eh-ray-as", or "Bull-ee-ree-as".
> 
> 
> 
> I pronounce it "bull-ear-ee-*CEN-1.01-SORD*"
Click to expand...

 Well, that's wrong.

OK, I need to get my mic out...


----------



## Bulerias

AndyB said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, I wonder how many people pronounce my screen-name correctly... probably not many...
> 
> It's "Bull-eh-ree-aas", not "Bull-eh-ray-as", or "Bull-ee-ree-as".
> 
> 
> 
> I pronounce it right. ^-^
> Cookie plz...
Click to expand...








(sorry, I already took a bite, hope you don't mind)


----------



## SL92

AndyB said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, I wonder how many people pronounce my screen-name correctly... probably not many...
> 
> It's "Bull-eh-ree-aas", not "Bull-eh-ray-as", or "Bull-ee-ree-as".
> 
> 
> 
> I pronounce it right. ^-^
> Cookie plz...
Click to expand...

 I want one, too, then.


----------



## MGMT

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Haha, I wonder how many people pronounce my screen-name correctly... probably not many...
> 
> It's "Bull-eh-ree-aas", not "Bull-eh-ray-as", or "Bull-ee-ree-as".


I don't waste my time saying it.. I just say Bull.

As in..


----------



## TheGremp

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Haha, I wonder how many people pronounce my screen-name correctly... probably not many...
> 
> It's "Bull-eh-ree-aas", not "Bull-eh-ray-as", or "Bull-ee-ree-as".


I always pronounced it right   
^_^			

although when I just say "Bul" I say "Bool"


----------



## AndyB

Speaking of Bul's name... Got me thinking, anyone bought his CD?


----------



## Tyler

AndyB said:
			
		

> Speaking of Bul's name... Got me thinking, anyone bought his CD?


 He said he was gonna get it to me for free.

HE LIED!


----------



## SL92

AndyB said:
			
		

> Speaking of Bul's name... Got me thinking, anyone bought his CD?


 Bought? CD? His? Thinking? Of?


Explain yourself.


----------



## Bulerias

Errr, yeah Odd, that was before I got the idea of selling it     

I do have some samples on my site, though... and I've got two full length tunes up on my PutFile account.


----------



## AndyB

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of Bul's name... Got me thinking, anyone bought his CD?
> 
> 
> 
> He said he was gonna get it to me for free.
> 
> HE LIED!
Click to expand...

 WhaT!?
I had to pay for the Damn thing.... (and it's beautiful Bul.)
I'm glad I got it.   
^_^			
You can have cookie back.


----------



## TwilightKing

I pronounce it right    			 Although I say Bul just as much as Bulerias


----------



## JJH

PAGE 69!!!

And Bul has a CD? Is that to replace his book that he never finished?!? *Is still quite angry*


----------



## Bulerias

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> PAGE 69!!!
> 
> And Bul has a CD? Is that to replace his book that he never finished?!? *Is still quite angry*


PERSONAL INFO ALERT!1!11!

http://ddelfuego.googlepages.com/

(the biography page is outdated, I should write more stuff there and take a more recent picture)


----------



## SL92

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> I pronounce it right    			 Although I say Bul just as much as Bulerias


 I believe Bul owes us cookies for that.


----------



## MGMT

AndyB said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of Bul's name... Got me thinking, anyone bought his CD?
> 
> 
> 
> He said he was gonna get it to me for free.
> 
> HE LIED!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WhaT!?
> I had to pay for the Damn thing.... (and it's beautiful Bul.)
> I'm glad I got it.   
^_^
> You can have cookie back.
Click to expand...

 Should've bribed him with some turtle cheesecake..

This is going to be bigger than soulbears!


----------



## TwilightKing

Shadow_] [quote="TwilightKing said:
			
		

> I pronounce it right    			 Although I say Bul just as much as Bulerias


I believe Bul owes us cookies for that. [/quote]
 *shakes fist demanding cookies*


----------



## AndyB

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> PAGE 69!!!
> 
> And Bul has a CD? Is that to replace his book that he never finished?!? *Is still quite angry*


    			 Naughty... ahem, what is so funny? (XD)
Yeah, it's very good. I highly recommend it. (I better get a share in this Bul, I'm pitching it for you, half way there, just gotta reel the suckers in closer )


----------



## Tyler

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Errr, yeah Odd, that was before I got the idea of selling it


 So you still owe it too me.     

Anyway, finish your story. >;\/


----------



## Micah

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Haha, I wonder how many people pronounce my screen-name correctly... probably not many...
> 
> It's "Bull-eh-ree-aas", not "Bull-eh-ray-as", or "Bull-ee-ree-as".


 I pronounce it correctly.


----------



## JJH

Bulerias said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PAGE 69!!!
> 
> And Bul has a CD? Is that to replace his book that he never finished?!? *Is still quite angry*
> 
> 
> 
> PERSONAL INFO ALERT!1!11!
> 
> http://ddelfuego.googlepages.com/
> 
> (the biography page is outdated, I should write more stuff there and take a more recent picture)
Click to expand...

 I dunno, that pic's kinda hawt. Like really hawt.

Ok, I'm done kissing up. Now where's me kooky?


----------



## Tyler

Bulerias said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PAGE 69!!!
> 
> And Bul has a CD? Is that to replace his book that he never finished?!? *Is still quite angry*
> 
> 
> 
> PERSONAL INFO ALERT!1!11!
> 
> http://ddelfuego.googlepages.com/
> 
> (the biography page is outdated, I should write more stuff there and take a more recent picture)
Click to expand...

 ZoMg!!!!!!!!

*calls storm*


----------



## AndyB

Bulerias said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PAGE 69!!!
> 
> And Bul has a CD? Is that to replace his book that he never finished?!? *Is still quite angry*
> 
> 
> 
> PERSONAL INFO ALERT!1!11!
> 
> http://ddelfuego.googlepages.com/
> 
> (the biography page is outdated, I should write more stuff there and take a more recent picture)
Click to expand...

 Yes, picture is very... young.
It's in the CD case btw peeps.


----------



## Micah

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend's here. Gotta go and play Brawl.
> 
> 
> 
> who needs friends...
> just for the weekends
Click to expand...

 He invited himself over.


----------



## Bulerias

AndyB said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PAGE 69!!!
> 
> And Bul has a CD? Is that to replace his book that he never finished?!? *Is still quite angry*
> 
> 
> 
> Naughty... ahem, what is so funny? (XD)
> Yeah, it's very good. I highly recommend it. (I better get a share in this Bul, I'm pitching it for you, half way there, just gotta reel the suckers in closer )
Click to expand...

 Hehehe, you can be my "business manager", lol     

@ JJH - <3

...no cookie though


----------



## TheGremp

my brother and his band are gonna have a CD soon     

if anyone wants a link to their site, I can PM it to them, I don't want to post it publicly because it's bound to get bashed because it's recorded using a bunch of amateur equipment.


----------



## MGMT

lol bulls passionate about something. Something inanimate..


----------



## JJH

Bulerias said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PAGE 69!!!
> 
> And Bul has a CD? Is that to replace his book that he never finished?!? *Is still quite angry*
> 
> 
> 
> Naughty... ahem, what is so funny? (XD)
> Yeah, it's very good. I highly recommend it. (I better get a share in this Bul, I'm pitching it for you, half way there, just gotta reel the suckers in closer )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hehehe, you can be my "business manager", lol
> 
> @ JJH - <3
> 
> ...no cookie though
Click to expand...

 I said kooky.


----------



## Bulerias

AndyB said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PAGE 69!!!
> 
> And Bul has a CD? Is that to replace his book that he never finished?!? *Is still quite angry*
> 
> 
> 
> PERSONAL INFO ALERT!1!11!
> 
> http://ddelfuego.googlepages.com/
> 
> (the biography page is outdated, I should write more stuff there and take a more recent picture)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, picture is very... young.
> It's in the CD case btw peeps.
Click to expand...

 Yeah, it's from like two years ago, and the lighting made me look younger than I did back then.

I've got this sweet goatee goin', so I should take a new pic ASAP <3


----------



## AndyB

Bulerias said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PAGE 69!!!
> 
> And Bul has a CD? Is that to replace his book that he never finished?!? *Is still quite angry*
> 
> 
> 
> Naughty... ahem, what is so funny? (XD)
> Yeah, it's very good. I highly recommend it. (I better get a share in this Bul, I'm pitching it for you, half way there, just gotta reel the suckers in closer )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hehehe, you can be my "business manager", lol
> 
> @ JJH - <3
> 
> ...no cookie though
Click to expand...

 Oh cool, I'll get some big-wig on the phone.     

@Gremp, sure pm me, I'll take a look.


----------



## Kyle

I've seen that picture in another thread, you all just are slow.


----------



## Bulerias

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> lol bulls passionate about something. Something inanimate..


 Did you just insult my guitar?   
:X


----------



## SL92

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> lol bulls passionate about something. Something inanimate..


 I have the urge to say "banana".


----------



## dragonflamez

HAY ODD

Give my link to the God thread please?

You started it, so it should be under your topics....



OWAIT. I can get it myself.


----------



## Tyler

Bulerias said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PAGE 69!!!
> 
> And Bul has a CD? Is that to replace his book that he never finished?!? *Is still quite angry*
> 
> 
> 
> PERSONAL INFO ALERT!1!11!
> 
> http://ddelfuego.googlepages.com/
> 
> (the biography page is outdated, I should write more stuff there and take a more recent picture)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, picture is very... young.
> It's in the CD case btw peeps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, it's from like two years ago, and the lighting made me look younger than I did back then.
> 
> I've got this sweet goatee goin', so I should take a new pic ASAP <3
Click to expand...

 But you can't post it Bul. 

Actually we can, cause staff can bend rules for the "benefit" of the forum.

I assume the goatee will definitely benefit the forum.


----------



## AndyB

Bulerias said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PAGE 69!!!
> 
> And Bul has a CD? Is that to replace his book that he never finished?!? *Is still quite angry*
> 
> 
> 
> PERSONAL INFO ALERT!1!11!
> 
> http://ddelfuego.googlepages.com/
> 
> (the biography page is outdated, I should write more stuff there and take a more recent picture)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, picture is very... young.
> It's in the CD case btw peeps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, it's from like two years ago, and the lighting made me look younger than I did back then.
> 
> I've got this sweet goatee goin', so I should take a new pic ASAP <3
Click to expand...

 XD 
BEARDY BUL!!


----------



## Bulerias

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PAGE 69!!!
> 
> And Bul has a CD? Is that to replace his book that he never finished?!? *Is still quite angry*
> 
> 
> 
> PERSONAL INFO ALERT!1!11!
> 
> http://ddelfuego.googlepages.com/
> 
> (the biography page is outdated, I should write more stuff there and take a more recent picture)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, picture is very... young.
> It's in the CD case btw peeps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, it's from like two years ago, and the lighting made me look younger than I did back then.
> 
> I've got this sweet goatee goin', so I should take a new pic ASAP <3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you can't post it Bul.
> 
> Actually we can, cause staff can bend rules for the "benefit" of the forum.
> 
> I assume the goatee will definitely benefit the forum.
Click to expand...

 oh yeah totally man...

goatees >>> all


----------



## Tyler

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> HAY ODD
> 
> Give my ]
> God thread?
> 
> Asplain please.


----------



## Micah

AndyB said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TwilightKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caramelldansen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assuming this is like a chat thread?
> 
> Sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> Better. It's a "fun" thread.
> 
> Yes my friend, you came at a good time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder how many p*O*sts we could get to tonight, how late I'll stay up until, who will leave first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you have -8 bells...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about.... He has zero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I also see -8
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll do some investagating. Because it shouldn't be a negative number, unless someone was screwing with something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it wasn't anything bad.
> I changed my name a few times, but Storm cocked it up, so I "owed" bells so to speak.
> Meaning I've been negative for ages...
Click to expand...

 Who did you use to be?


----------



## JJH

AndyB said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PAGE 69!!!
> 
> And Bul has a CD? Is that to replace his book that he never finished?!? *Is still quite angry*
> 
> 
> 
> PERSONAL INFO ALERT!1!11!
> 
> http://ddelfuego.googlepages.com/
> 
> (the biography page is outdated, I should write more stuff there and take a more recent picture)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, picture is very... young.
> It's in the CD case btw peeps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, it's from like two years ago, and the lighting made me look younger than I did back then.
> 
> I've got this sweet goatee goin', so I should take a new pic ASAP <3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> XD
> BEARDY BUL!!
Click to expand...

 I got the pronounciation!

Bul-beard-ee-aas!


----------



## Bulerias

But yeah, speaking of CDs, I'm kinda in the preliminary phase for a second one.  This one won't be limited to a musical theme, so it's gonna have Spanish, Russian, classical, etc etc... I might even throw in a videogame tune arrangement, hahaha.

The second CD won't be solo, though.  I'm gonna be doing duets, trios... cool stuff basically.


----------



## AndyB

Koehler said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TwilightKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caramelldansen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assuming this is like a chat thread?
> 
> Sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> Better. It's a "fun" thread.
> 
> Yes my friend, you came at a good time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder how many p*O*sts we could get to tonight, how late I'll stay up until, who will leave first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you have -8 bells...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about.... He has zero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I also see -8
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll do some investagating. Because it shouldn't be a negative number, unless someone was screwing with something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it wasn't anything bad.
> I changed my name a few times, but Storm cocked it up, so I "owed" bells so to speak.
> Meaning I've been negative for ages...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who did you use to be?
Click to expand...

 Um...
Gerudo18, and some other gay name.


----------



## JJH

AndyB said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TwilightKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caramelldansen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assuming this is like a chat thread?
> 
> Sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> Better. It's a "fun" thread.
> 
> Yes my friend, you came at a good time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder how many p*O*sts we could get to tonight, how late I'll stay up until, who will leave first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you have -8 bells...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about.... He has zero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I also see -8
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll do some investagating. Because it shouldn't be a negative number, unless someone was screwing with something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it wasn't anything bad.
> I changed my name a few times, but Storm cocked it up, so I "owed" bells so to speak.
> Meaning I've been negative for ages...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who did you use to be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um...
> Gerudo18, and some other gay name.
Click to expand...

 Yogurt_Bandit, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Kyle

Topic of the Day: Buleria's Career as a guitarist.
SO many other things I'd rather talk about.


----------



## dragonflamez

http://z3.invisionfree.com/The_Bell_Tree/i...showtopic=18526

ohmygodness


----------



## Bulerias

Kyle said:
			
		

> Topic of the Day: Buleria's Career as a guitarist.
> SO many other things I'd rather talk about.


 You suck


----------



## Tyler

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> http://z3.invisionfree.com/The_Bell_Tree/i...showtopic=18526
> 
> ohmygodness


 I miss our skype days.     

That was like one of the last things we did over the summer.

This summer we go back to skype. kthxbai <3


----------



## MGMT

Kyle said:
			
		

> Topic of the Day: Buleria's Career as a guitarist.
> SO many other things I'd rather talk about.


 Got that right..


----------



## Bulerias

So, this Skype group... I think I'm gonna join it over the summer DD:

I'm already a co-founder of "The" (record players!), so I'm all set.


----------



## JJH

Crud we're losing people in this thread fast!

Quick, turn off the Bul CD!


----------



## Micah

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Topic of the Day: Buleria's Career as a guitarist.
> SO many other things I'd rather talk about.
> 
> 
> 
> You suck
Click to expand...

 You've angered him!


----------



## AndyB

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TwilightKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caramelldansen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assuming this is like a chat thread?
> 
> Sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> Better. It's a "fun" thread.
> 
> Yes my friend, you came at a good time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder how many p*O*sts we could get to tonight, how late I'll stay up until, who will leave first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you have -8 bells...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about.... He has zero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I also see -8
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll do some investagating. Because it shouldn't be a negative number, unless someone was screwing with something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it wasn't anything bad.
> I changed my name a few times, but Storm cocked it up, so I "owed" bells so to speak.
> Meaning I've been negative for ages...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who did you use to be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um...
> Gerudo18, and some other gay name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yogurt_Bandit, if I remember correctly.
Click to expand...

 No, that was someone else.


----------



## dragonflamez

*is already on Skype with a plethora of people*

>___________>


----------



## MGMT

Bulerias said:
			
		

> I'm already a co-founder of "The" (record players!), so I'm all set.


 Lame... Extremely lame..


----------



## Tyler

Bulerias said:
			
		

> So, this Skype group... I think I'm gonna join it over the summer DD:
> 
> I'm already a co-founder of "The" (record players!), so I'm all set.


 Yea.

It was Justin, UB, DF, Fang, JJ and myself.

We caused so much trouble back than. <3

For example:


----------



## JJH

AndyB said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TwilightKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caramelldansen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assuming this is like a chat thread?
> 
> Sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> Better. It's a "fun" thread.
> 
> Yes my friend, you came at a good time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder how many p*O*sts we could get to tonight, how late I'll stay up until, who will leave first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you have -8 bells...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about.... He has zero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I also see -8
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll do some investagating. Because it shouldn't be a negative number, unless someone was screwing with something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it wasn't anything bad.
> I changed my name a few times, but Storm cocked it up, so I "owed" bells so to speak.
> Meaning I've been negative for ages...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who did you use to be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um...
> Gerudo18, and some other gay name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yogurt_Bandit, if I remember correctly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that was someone else.
Click to expand...

 Oh... You sure?

I go see if I can find out who it is.


----------



## TheGremp

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> *is already on Skype with a plethora of people*
> 
> >___________>


 *raises hand*

*raises ZF's hand*

*raises the plethora of unknown people's hands*


----------



## Bulerias

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Crud we're losing people in this thread fast!
> 
> Quick, turn off the Bul CD!


 Haha, I NEVER listen to it... in fact, I can't stand to listen to ANYTHING I've recorded... I'm really nitpicky, and even the slightest error (oftentimes extremely hard to locate by anyone but me) has me shivering in disgust.  Uggghhh.

But apparently this is the same for all musicians.  They just can't stand to listen to their own stuff.


----------



## AndyB

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Crud we're losing people in this thread fast!
> 
> Quick, turn off the Bul CD!


 k
i putz Blur on...
Better?


----------



## Bulerias

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm already a co-founder of "The" (record players!), so I'm all set.
> 
> 
> 
> Lame... Extremely lame..
Click to expand...

 Did you just diss record players?  DID YOU?! DDD:

Record players >>> cassette tapes >>> CDs

the nostalgia <3


----------



## MGMT

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, this Skype group... I think I'm gonna join it over the summer DD:
> 
> I'm already a co-founder of "The" (record players!), so I'm all set.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea.
> 
> It was Justin, UB, DF, Fang, JJ and myself.
> 
> We caused so much trouble back than. <3
> 
> For example:
Click to expand...

 This thread proved that it CAN be THAT stupid.


----------



## AndyB

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TwilightKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caramelldansen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assuming this is like a chat thread?
> 
> Sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> Better. It's a "fun" thread.
> 
> Yes my friend, you came at a good time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder how many p*O*sts we could get to tonight, how late I'll stay up until, who will leave first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you have -8 bells...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about.... He has zero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I also see -8
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll do some investagating. Because it shouldn't be a negative number, unless someone was screwing with something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it wasn't anything bad.
> I changed my name a few times, but Storm cocked it up, so I "owed" bells so to speak.
> Meaning I've been negative for ages...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who did you use to be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um...
> Gerudo18, and some other gay name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yogurt_Bandit, if I remember correctly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that was someone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh... You sure?
> 
> I go see if I can find out who it is.
Click to expand...

 Wait....
Light. something?


----------



## Micah

Bulerias said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crud we're losing people in this thread fast!
> 
> Quick, turn off the Bul CD!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, I NEVER listen to it... in fact, I can't stand to listen to ANYTHING I've recorded... I'm really nitpicky, and even the slightest error (oftentimes extremely hard to locate by anyone but me) has me shivering in disgust.  Uggghhh.
> 
> But apparently this is the same for all musicians.  They just can't stand to listen to their own stuff.
Click to expand...

 The little critic inside you is always the worst.


----------



## Bulerias

LightAvenger, Andy.


----------



## dragonflamez

TheGremp said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *is already on Skype with a plethora of people*
> 
> >___________>
> 
> 
> 
> *raises hand*
> 
> *raises ZF's hand*
> 
> *raises the plethora of unknown people's hands*
Click to expand...

 I GUESS JUSTIN AND UB ARENT PEOPLE THEN, HHMMMMM!!?!??!


----------



## SL92

Bulerias said:
			
		

> So, this Skype group... I think I'm gonna join it over the summer DD:
> 
> I'm already a co-founder of "The" (record players!), so I'm all set.


 h43r: 

"The" pronounces that mention of "The" to be official. We didn't vote on it, however. Sorry.


----------



## Micah

Bulerias said:
			
		

> LightAvenger, Andy.


 I remember you now.


----------



## TheGremp

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> TheGremp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *is already on Skype with a plethora of people*
> 
> >___________>
> 
> 
> 
> *raises hand*
> 
> *raises ZF's hand*
> 
> *raises the plethora of unknown people's hands*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I GUESS JUSTIN AND UB ARENT PEOPLE THEN, HHMMMMM!!?!??!
Click to expand...

 well, not right nao they aren't.

They aren't online.


----------



## MGMT

Bulerias said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm already a co-founder of "The" (record players!), so I'm all set.
> 
> 
> 
> Lame... Extremely lame..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you just diss record players?  DID YOU?! DDD:
> 
> Record players >>> cassette tapes >>> CDs
> 
> the nostalgia <3
Click to expand...

 I believe I did just dis record players.. What are you going to do about? Make me listen to your guitar?


----------



## Tyler

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> *is already on Skype with a plethora of people*
> 
> >___________>


 Nah, but it's not like it used to be. 

Us staying up until like 1 in the morning.

  
:'(


----------



## dragonflamez

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *is already on Skype with a plethora of people*
> 
> >___________>
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, but it's not like it used to be.
> 
> Us staying up until like 1 in the morning.
> 
> :'(
Click to expand...

 >___>

You're missing a lot, Odd.


----------



## AndyB

Bulerias said:
			
		

> LightAvenger, Andy.


 Oh yeah...
What a butt nugget I was.


----------



## dragonflamez

SKYPE IZ FUR KUHL KIDZ ONLY

SRRY


----------



## Tyler

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *is already on Skype with a plethora of people*
> 
> >___________>
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, but it's not like it used to be.
> 
> Us staying up until like 1 in the morning.
> 
> :'(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >___>
> 
> You're missing a lot, Odd.
Click to expand...

 Jeez, well sorry for not being on skype. T_T

JEEZ!


----------



## SL92

AndyB said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crud we're losing people in this thread fast!
> 
> Quick, turn off the Bul CD!
> 
> 
> 
> k
> i putz Blur on...
> Better?
Click to expand...

Turn on the record player. Drink some cranberry juice. And STFO.

Sorry, I didn't even mean to put STFO there this time. Sorry.


----------



## Bulerias

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm already a co-founder of "The" (record players!), so I'm all set.
> 
> 
> 
> Lame... Extremely lame..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you just diss record players?  DID YOU?! DDD:
> 
> Record players >>> cassette tapes >>> CDs
> 
> the nostalgia <3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe I did just dis record players.. What are you going to do about? Make me listen to your guitar?
Click to expand...

 Strike one... strike two... you've got one more to go until I take "it" out.


----------



## Bulerias

AndyB said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LightAvenger, Andy.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah...
> What a butt nugget I was.
Click to expand...

 Butt nugget?! XD


----------



## AndyB

Shadow_] [quote="AndyB said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crud we're losing people in this thread fast!
> 
> Quick, turn off the Bul CD!
> 
> 
> 
> k
> i putz Blur on...
> Better?
Click to expand...

Turn on the record player. Drink some cranberry juice. And STFO. [/quote]

What's wrong with Blur?


----------



## JJH

Bulerias said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm already a co-founder of "The" (record players!), so I'm all set.
> 
> 
> 
> Lame... Extremely lame..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you just diss record players?  DID YOU?! DDD:
> 
> Record players >>> cassette tapes >>> CDs
> 
> the nostalgia <3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe I did just dis record players.. What are you going to do about? Make me listen to your guitar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Strike one... strike two... you've got one more to go until I take "it" out.
Click to expand...

 I smells the banhammer... Or is that just Andy?


----------



## AndyB

Bulerias said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LightAvenger, Andy.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah...
> What a butt nugget I was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Butt nugget?! XD
Click to expand...

Yes, well... w/e
And that isn't me. <_<


----------



## Tyler

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm already a co-founder of "The" (record players!), so I'm all set.
> 
> 
> 
> Lame... Extremely lame..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you just diss record players?  DID YOU?! DDD:
> 
> Record players >>> cassette tapes >>> CDs
> 
> the nostalgia <3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe I did just dis record players.. What are you going to do about? Make me listen to your guitar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Strike one... strike two... you've got one more to go until I take "it" out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I smells the banhammer... Or is that just Andy?
Click to expand...








We need a new pic. D=


----------



## MGMT

Bulerias said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm already a co-founder of "The" (record players!), so I'm all set.
> 
> 
> 
> Lame... Extremely lame..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you just diss record players?  DID YOU?! DDD:
> 
> Record players >>> cassette tapes >>> CDs
> 
> the nostalgia <3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe I did just dis record players.. What are you going to do about? Make me listen to your guitar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Strike one... strike two... you've got one more to go until I take "it" out.
Click to expand...

Please anything but _that_. that's is just unfair.. The only weapon I've got is sarcasm..


----------



## TwilightKing

AndyB said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LightAvenger, Andy.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah...
> What a butt nugget I was.
Click to expand...

 LOL, Butt Nugget... : P


----------



## dragonflamez

Odd, you better be sorry! D:<


----------



## Furry Sparks

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> I assume the *goatee* will definitely benefit the forum.


 Did anyone else read that as goatse? No? Okay.


----------



## AndyB

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm already a co-founder of "The" (record players!), so I'm all set.
> 
> 
> 
> Lame... Extremely lame..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you just diss record players?  DID YOU?! DDD:
> 
> Record players >>> cassette tapes >>> CDs
> 
> the nostalgia <3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe I did just dis record players.. What are you going to do about? Make me listen to your guitar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Strike one... strike two... you've got one more to go until I take "it" out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I smells the banhammer... Or is that just Andy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need a new pic. D=
Click to expand...

 Draw stuff on him, change slogan at bottom. Simple.


----------



## SL92

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm already a co-founder of "The" (record players!), so I'm all set.
> 
> 
> 
> Lame... Extremely lame..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you just diss record players?  DID YOU?! DDD:
> 
> Record players >>> cassette tapes >>> CDs
> 
> the nostalgia <3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe I did just dis record players.. What are you going to do about? Make me listen to your guitar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Strike one... strike two... you've got one more to go until I take "it" out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I smells the banhammer... Or is that just Andy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need a new pic. D=
Click to expand...







Question Mark.


----------



## Tyler

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Odd, you better be sorry! D:<


 I still love you DF. <3

And where's UB when you need her.     

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AV8XNTEOYbs&feature=related


----------



## MGMT

Shadow_] [quote="OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm already a co-founder of "The" (record players!), so I'm all set.
> 
> 
> 
> Lame... Extremely lame..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you just diss record players?  DID YOU?! DDD:
> 
> Record players >>> cassette tapes >>> CDs
> 
> the nostalgia <3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe I did just dis record players.. What are you going to do about? Make me listen to your guitar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Strike one... strike two... you've got one more to go until I take "it" out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I smells the banhammer... Or is that just Andy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need a new pic. D=
Click to expand...







Question Mark. [/quote]
 Perfection..


----------



## dragonflamez




----------



## Bulerias




----------



## Furry Sparks

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odd, you better be sorry! D:<
> 
> 
> 
> I still love you DF. <3
> 
> And where's UB when you need her.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AV8XNTEOYbs&feature=related
Click to expand...

 I think you mean
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVcewUPbROU&feature=related


----------



## MGMT

Sorry can't insult Bul for like 10 more minutes.. have to do some laundry.


----------



## Tyler

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odd, you better be sorry! D:<
> 
> 
> 
> I still love you DF. <3
> 
> And where's UB when you need her.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AV8XNTEOYbs&feature=related
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you mean
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVcewUPbROU&feature=related
Click to expand...

 I liked the other on better.


----------



## AndyB

dragonflamez said:
			
		

>


 This one


----------



## Furry Sparks

also, WTH is (ﾟ∀ﾟ)? I can read the rest of the titles, but what is that


----------



## Tyler

Bulerias said:
			
		

>


----------



## dragonflamez

Odd, you're forgiven.

And I found out new Banahmmer.


----------



## SL92

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odd, you better be sorry! D:<
> 
> 
> 
> I still love you DF. <3
> 
> And where's UB when you need her.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AV8XNTEOYbs&feature=related
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you mean
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVcewUPbROU&feature=related
Click to expand...

 Sorry, but that one is the best video I've ever watched.

My head exploded from awesome.


----------



## Bulerias

Hey, does anyone have a link to the video with the Chinese kids singing a song?  It was an Internet meme at one point...


----------



## Kyle

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Hey, does anyone have a ]
> Backstreet Boys thing?


----------



## dragonflamez

And yeah Odd, the other one's better.


----------



## Bulerias

Kyle said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, does anyone have a ]
> Backstreet Boys thing?
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't think so.  It was some random song about "Engrish"...
Click to expand...


----------



## AndyB

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Hey, does anyone have a ]
> Hmmm, bit more detail.


----------



## Bulerias

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> And yeah Odd, the other one's better.


 Mine was the best one <3


----------



## Furry Sparks

Shadow_] [quote="ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odd, you better be sorry! D:<
> 
> 
> 
> I still love you DF. <3
> 
> And where's UB when you need her.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AV8XNTEOYbs&feature=related
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you mean
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVcewUPbROU&feature=related
Click to expand...

Sorry, but that one is the best video I've ever watched.

My head exploded from awesome. [/quote]
 ピカチュウ's is better.

AND YES IT HAS TO BE IN JAPANESE GOD DAMMIT.


----------



## Kyle

Whut about Ban nuke?


----------



## MGMT

Kyle said:
			
		

> Whut about Ban nuke?


 Not destructive enough


----------



## JJH

Bul's ban-stick wins.


----------



## Bulerias

OK, serious question (gasp)...

Should I really take Japanese instead of, say Spanish?  Or Portuguese?

Learning Japanese isn't really practical, it's just because I like the culture (and no not just videogames)... but with Spanish and Portuguese... they just seem infinitely more useful.

So.  Huge interest, little use, or some interest, lots of use?


----------



## MGMT

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Bul's ban-stick wins.


 I haven't heard that term in forever..


----------



## Kyle

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whut about Ban nuke?
> 
> 
> 
> Not destructive enough
Click to expand...

 Nukes are the highest calibur of destruction.


----------



## MGMT

Bulerias said:
			
		

> OK, serious question (gasp)...
> 
> Should I really take Japanese instead of, say Spanish?  Or Portuguese?
> 
> Learning Japanese isn't really practical, it's just because I like the culture (and no not just videogames)... but with Spanish and Portuguese... they just seem infinitely more useful.
> 
> So.  Huge interest, little use, or some interest, lots of use?


 Depends what would be best for your job interest..


----------



## Furry Sparks

Bulerias said:
			
		

> OK, serious question (gasp)...
> 
> Should I really take Japanese instead of, say Spanish?  Or Portuguese?
> 
> Learning Japanese isn't really practical, it's just because I like the culture (and no not just videogames)... but with Spanish and Portuguese... they just seem infinitely more useful.
> 
> So.  Huge interest, little use, or some interest, lots of use?


 I say take Japanese, but only because I'm taking it...

I dunno, it will be a lot more fun if you are interested in it.


----------



## MGMT

Kyle said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whut about Ban nuke?
> 
> 
> 
> Not destructive enough
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nukes are the highest calibur of destruction.
Click to expand...

 Liar..


----------



## JJH

Oh wait, I meant DF's ban-stick. Why'd I say Bul...


----------



## dragonflamez

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IHpWYY4FSj8&feature=related


----------



## MGMT

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Oh wait, I meant DF's ban-stick. Why'd I say Bul...


 Umm... Df has a banstick?


----------



## Kyle

Bulerias said:
			
		

> OK, serious question (gasp)...
> 
> Should I really take Japanese instead of, say Spanish?  Or Portuguese?
> 
> Learning Japanese isn't really practical, it's just because I like the culture (and no not just videogames)... but with Spanish and Portuguese... they just seem infinitely more useful.
> 
> So.  Huge interest, little use, or some interest, lots of use?


 F no.
Spanish is 100x useful. We have Mexico's border issue and the Japaneese aren't eager to get here.


----------



## Tyler

Bulerias said:
			
		

> OK, serious question (gasp)...
> 
> Should I really take Japanese instead of, say Spanish?  Or Portuguese?
> 
> Learning Japanese isn't really practical, it's just because I like the culture (and no not just videogames)... but with Spanish and Portuguese... they just seem infinitely more useful.
> 
> So.  Huge interest, little use, or some interest, lots of use?


 Take Japanese.

All the Spanish you need to know is here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngRq82c8Baw


----------



## SL92

My two cents:

There are two things more destructive than a nuke. A Falcon Punch or Chuck Norris.


----------



## AndyB

Bulerias said:
			
		

> OK, serious question (gasp)...
> 
> Should I really take Japanese instead of, say Spanish?  Or Portuguese?
> 
> Learning Japanese isn't really practical, it's just because I like the culture (and no not just videogames)... but with Spanish and Portuguese... they just seem infinitely more useful.
> 
> So.  Huge interest, little use, or some interest, lots of use?


 I'd say Spanish/Portuguese, dunno why.


----------



## JJH

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wait, I meant DF's ban-stick. Why'd I say Bul...
> 
> 
> 
> Umm... Df has a banstick?
Click to expand...

 The picture two pages back.


----------



## Bulerias

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, serious question (gasp)...
> 
> Should I really take Japanese instead of, say Spanish? Or Portuguese?
> 
> Learning Japanese isn't really practical, it's just because I like the culture (and no not just videogames)... but with Spanish and Portuguese... they just seem infinitely more useful.
> 
> So. Huge interest, little use, or some interest, lots of use?
> 
> 
> 
> Depends what would be best for your job interest..
Click to expand...

 Uhh, job interest?  I don't know.  As much as I would love to make games, after talking with some people in the industry, it's just not a viable profession.  The crunch time is AWFUL.  I'll have absolutely no free time.

So now I'm back to Square 1 -- what the hell should I do?

General computer programmer, guitarist, lawyer, something in journalism... I don't know!

All I know 100% is that I'll do guitar one way or another.  Probably as a "second job" of sorts... playing at cafes during the weekends, you know?

So Spanish and/or Portuguese seems more useful.


----------



## AndyB

[quote="Shadow_] My two cents:

There are two things more destructive than a nuke. A Falcon Punch or Chuck Norris. [/quote]
 CHUCK NORRIS


----------



## dragonflamez

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wait, I meant DF's ban-stick. Why'd I say Bul...
> 
> 
> 
> Umm... Df has a banstick?
Click to expand...

 I have a BanLaser.


----------



## Bulerias

Kyle said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, serious question (gasp)...
> 
> Should I really take Japanese instead of, say Spanish? Or Portuguese?
> 
> Learning Japanese isn't really practical, it's just because I like the culture (and no not just videogames)... but with Spanish and Portuguese... they just seem infinitely more useful.
> 
> So. Huge interest, little use, or some interest, lots of use?
> 
> 
> 
> F no.
> Spanish is 100x useful. We have Mexico's border issue and the Japaneese aren't eager to get here.
Click to expand...

 Yeah, see, that's my point... and since Portuguese has a lot of things in common with Spanish (and I absolutely love the language), learning it will be easy after Spanish.


----------



## SL92

Bulerias said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, serious question (gasp)...
> 
> Should I really take Japanese instead of, say Spanish? Or Portuguese?
> 
> Learning Japanese isn't really practical, it's just because I like the culture (and no not just videogames)... but with Spanish and Portuguese... they just seem infinitely more useful.
> 
> So. Huge interest, little use, or some interest, lots of use?
> 
> 
> 
> Depends what would be best for your job interest..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uhh, job interest?  I don't know.  As much as I would love to make games, after talking with some people in the industry, it's just not a viable profession.  The crunch time is AWFUL.  I'll have absolutely no free time.
> 
> So now I'm back to Square 1 -- what the hell should I do?
> 
> General computer programmer, guitarist, lawyer, something in journalism... I don't know!
> 
> All I know 100% is that I'll do guitar one way or another.  Probably as a "second job" of sorts... playing at cafes during the weekends, you know?
> 
> So Spanish and/or Portuguese seems more useful.
Click to expand...

 Well, you should decide what you're doing before deciding what language to learn (and what part of the world you're going to.)

French is going to be useful to me in the future. :r


----------



## Kyle

CHUCK NORRIS WAS KILLED BY A THIEVING ANTEATER.


----------



## MGMT

AndyB said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, serious question (gasp)...
> 
> Should I really take Japanese instead of, say Spanish? Or Portuguese?
> 
> Learning Japanese isn't really practical, it's just because I like the culture (and no not just videogames)... but with Spanish and Portuguese... they just seem infinitely more useful.
> 
> So. Huge interest, little use, or some interest, lots of use?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say Spanish/Portuguese, dunno why.
Click to expand...

 Hell no... that might convince him to play guitar..


----------



## Bulerias

Shadow_] [quote="Bulerias said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, serious question (gasp)...
> 
> Should I really take Japanese instead of, say Spanish? Or Portuguese?
> 
> Learning Japanese isn't really practical, it's just because I like the culture (and no not just videogames)... but with Spanish and Portuguese... they just seem infinitely more useful.
> 
> So. Huge interest, little use, or some interest, lots of use?
> 
> 
> 
> Depends what would be best for your job interest..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uhh, job interest?  I don't know.  As much as I would love to make games, after talking with some people in the industry, it's just not a viable profession.  The crunch time is AWFUL.  I'll have absolutely no free time.
> 
> So now I'm back to Square 1 -- what the hell should I do?
> 
> General computer programmer, guitarist, lawyer, something in journalism... I don't know!
> 
> All I know 100% is that I'll do guitar one way or another.  Probably as a "second job" of sorts... playing at cafes during the weekends, you know?
> 
> So Spanish and/or Portuguese seems more useful.
Click to expand...

Well, you should decide what you're doing before deciding what language to learn (and what part of the world you're going to.)

French is going to be useful to me in the future. :r [/quote]
 OK, let's narrow it down, then.

General computer programmer.  Would Japanese be useful?  Hell no... I'd just put Russian on there as a "second language" and have it as an extra on my resume.

Lawyer?  Journalist?  Same...

But with guitar, learning Spanish and/or Portuguese is pretty much essential, where I'm going.


----------



## AndyB

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, serious question (gasp)...
> 
> Should I really take Japanese instead of, say Spanish?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SL92

Kyle said:
			
		

> CHUCK NORRIS WAS KILLED BY A THIEVING ANTEATER.


 Only one thing can kill Chuck Norris: A Chuck Norris roundhouse-kick to his own face.


----------



## Bulerias

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, serious question (gasp)...
> 
> Should I really take Japanese instead of, say Spanish? Or Portuguese?
> 
> Learning Japanese isn't really practical, it's just because I like the culture (and no not just videogames)... but with Spanish and Portuguese... they just seem infinitely more useful.
> 
> So. Huge interest, little use, or some interest, lots of use?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say Spanish/Portuguese, dunno why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hell no... that might convince him to play guitar..
Click to expand...

 Yeah, that was funny the first time, but not anymore.


----------



## AndyB

Shadow_] [quote="Kyle said:
			
		

> CHUCK NORRIS WAS KILLED BY A THIEVING ANTEATER.


Only one thing can kill Chuck Norris: A Chuck Norris roundhouse-kick to his own face. [/quote]
 I'd pay to see that.


----------



## MGMT

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, serious question (gasp)...
> 
> Should I really take Japanese instead of, say Spanish? Or Portuguese?
> 
> Learning Japanese isn't really practical, it's just because I like the culture (and no not just videogames)... but with Spanish and Portuguese... they just seem infinitely more useful.
> 
> So. Huge interest, little use, or some interest, lots of use?
> 
> 
> 
> Depends what would be best for your job interest..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uhh, job interest?  I don't know.  As much as I would love to make games, after talking with some people in the industry, it's just not a viable profession.  The crunch time is AWFUL.  I'll have absolutely no free time.
> 
> So now I'm back to Square 1 -- what the hell should I do?
> 
> General computer programmer, guitarist, lawyer, something in journalism... I don't know!
> 
> All I know 100% is that I'll do guitar one way or another.  Probably as a "second job" of sorts... playing at cafes during the weekends, you know?
> 
> So Spanish and/or Portuguese seems more useful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you should decide what you're doing before deciding what language to learn (and what part of the world you're going to.)
> 
> French is going to be useful to me in the future. :r
Click to expand...

OK, let's narrow it down, then.

General computer programmer.  Would Japanese be useful?  Hell no... I'd just put Russian on there as a "second language" and have it as an extra on my resume.

Lawyer?  Journalist?  Same...

But with guitar, learning Spanish and/or Portuguese is pretty much essential, where I'm going. [/quote]
I'm sorry if I offended you and your mad skillz


----------



## Bulerias

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow_] [quote="Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, serious question (gasp)...
> 
> Should I really take Japanese instead of, say Spanish? Or Portuguese?
> 
> Learning Japanese isn't really practical, it's just because I like the culture (and no not just videogames)... but with Spanish and Portuguese... they just seem infinitely more useful.
> 
> So. Huge interest, little use, or some interest, lots of use?
> 
> 
> 
> Depends what would be best for your job interest..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uhh, job interest?  I don't know.  As much as I would love to make games, after talking with some people in the industry, it's just not a viable profession.  The crunch time is AWFUL.  I'll have absolutely no free time.
> 
> So now I'm back to Square 1 -- what the hell should I do?
> 
> General computer programmer, guitarist, lawyer, something in journalism... I don't know!
> 
> All I know 100% is that I'll do guitar one way or another.  Probably as a "second job" of sorts... playing at cafes during the weekends, you know?
> 
> So Spanish and/or Portuguese seems more useful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you should decide what you're doing before deciding what language to learn (and what part of the world you're going to.)
> 
> French is going to be useful to me in the future. :r
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, let's narrow it down, then.
> 
> General computer programmer.  Would Japanese be useful?  Hell no... I'd just put Russian on there as a "second language" and have it as an extra on my resume.
> 
> Lawyer?  Journalist?  Same...
> 
> But with guitar, learning Spanish and/or Portuguese is pretty much essential, where I'm going.
Click to expand...

I'm sorry if I offended you and your "guitar skills"... [/quote]
Wow, if that's not a joke, you pretty much insulted 8 years of hard work.


----------



## AndyB

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow_] [quote="Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, serious question (gasp)...
> 
> Should I really take Japanese instead of, say Spanish?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## MGMT

I edited it because I saw that worded it wrong.. Mah bad


----------



## Bulerias

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> I edited it because I saw that worded it wrong.. Mah bad


 Meant the same thing, though.

Whatever man.


----------



## Snoopdogga

810 posts.
5,000 views. >_<


----------



## SL92

AndyB said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHUCK NORRIS WAS KILLED BY A THIEVING ANTEATER.
> 
> 
> 
> Only one thing can kill Chuck Norris: A Chuck Norris roundhouse-kick to his own face.
Click to expand...

I'd pay to see that. [/quote]
 Yes, but this is like a "Can Jesus make a burrito so hot that even he cannot eat it?" things. If Chuck Norris kicked himself with enough force to kill himself, the universe would implode sideways.


----------



## JJH

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> 810 posts.
> 5,000 views. >_<


 GFTO


----------



## Kyle

Shadow_] [quote="Kyle said:
			
		

> CHUCK NORRIS WAS KILLED BY A THIEVING ANTEATER.


Only one thing can kill Chuck Norris: A Chuck Norris roundhouse-kick to his own face. [/quote]
 You obviously have your knowlege flawed. A THIEVING ANTEATER did it. Caps means its awe powerful, and its thieving! :0 Chuck Norris was caught off guard, my man.


----------



## Tyler

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> 810 posts.
> 5,000 views. >_<


 Someone who enjoys spamming sure doesn't enjoy this thread.


----------



## AndyB

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> 810 posts.
> 5,000 views. >_<


 Shut up.


----------



## SL92

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 810 posts.
> 5,000 views. >_<
> 
> 
> 
> GFTO
Click to expand...

 Thank you.


----------



## SL92

AndyB said:
			
		

> Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 810 posts.
> 5,000 views. >_<
> 
> 
> 
> Shut up.
Click to expand...

 Double thank thee.


----------



## JJH

Shadow_] [quote="JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 810 posts.
> 5,000 views. >_<
> 
> 
> 
> GFTO
Click to expand...

Thank you. [/quote]
 Now do I get a kooky?


----------



## SL92

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 810 posts.
> 5,000 views. >_<
> 
> 
> 
> GFTO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you.
Click to expand...

Now do I get a kooky? [/quote]


----------



## Furry Sparks

but... but... japanese is more fun D=

Example: my sig. WHO DO YOU THINK MADE IT?!?


----------



## MGMT

Kyle said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHUCK NORRIS WAS KILLED BY A THIEVING ANTEATER.
> 
> 
> 
> Only one thing can kill Chuck Norris: A Chuck Norris roundhouse-kick to his own face.
Click to expand...

You obviously have your knowlege flawed. A THIEVING ANTEATER did it. Caps means its awe powerful, and its thieving! :0 Chuck Norris was caught off guard, my man. [/quote]
 Chuck Norris is always watching

http://clients.arranschlosberg.com/chuck/


----------



## Mino

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=392hBDCVHd8
> 
> I'm in this video and I wasn't aware of it..
> 
> 2:40.. I'm the guy...
> 
> I read this entire topic... My eyes hurt...
> 
> 
> 
> Graduation from what, 8th grade?
> 
> We never did that....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some kid made a slide show and added the song from vitamin C. But that was our Co-Ed band lock-in.
> 
> Notice how I said Co-Ed.
Click to expand...

 Right....

Listen, this story is great, but I'm not interested.


----------



## AndyB

Shadow_] [quote="JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 810 posts.
> 5,000 views. >_<
> 
> 
> 
> GFTO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you.
Click to expand...

Now do I get a kooky? [/quote]





 [/quote]
    
Damn, I should have held out for  this cookie.


----------



## Kyle

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow_] [quote="Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHUCK NORRIS WAS KILLED BY A THIEVING ANTEATER.
> 
> 
> 
> Only one thing can kill Chuck Norris: A Chuck Norris roundhouse-kick to his own face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You obviously have your knowlege flawed. A THIEVING ANTEATER did it. Caps means its awe powerful, and its thieving! :0 Chuck Norris was caught off guard, my man.
Click to expand...

Chuck Norris is always watching

http://clients.arranschlosberg.com/chuck/ [/quote]
-self censord lol-


----------



## Furry Sparks

BANHAMMER TIME.


----------



## DarthGohan1

Mino said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=392hBDCVHd8
> 
> I'm in this video and I wasn't aware of it..
> 
> 2:40.. I'm the guy...
> 
> I read this entire topic... My eyes hurt...
> 
> 
> 
> Graduation from what, 8th grade?
> 
> We never did that....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some kid made a slide show and added the song from vitamin C. But that was our Co-Ed band lock-in.
> 
> Notice how I said Co-Ed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right....
> 
> Listen, this story is great, but I'm not interested.
Click to expand...

 notice how u said band :lol:


----------



## Kyle

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> BANHAMMER TIME.


 HALT... HAMMERZEIT.


----------



## MGMT

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=392hBDCVHd8
> 
> I'm in this video and I wasn't aware of it..
> 
> 2:40.. I'm the guy...
> 
> I read this entire topic... My eyes hurt...
> 
> 
> 
> Graduation from what, 8th grade?
> 
> We never did that....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some kid made a slide show and added the song from vitamin C. But that was our Co-Ed band lock-in.
> 
> Notice how I said Co-Ed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right....
> 
> Listen, this story is great, but I'm not interested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> notice how u said band :lol:
Click to expand...

 I did notice that i said band..


----------



## JJH

Shadow_] [quote="JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 810 posts.
> 5,000 views. >_<
> 
> 
> 
> GFTO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you.
Click to expand...

Now do I get a kooky? [/quote]





 [/quote]
 GO. ME.

What else can I get for finally letting out my anger towards Snoop?


----------



## MGMT

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow_] [quote="JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 810 posts.
> 5,000 views. >_<
> 
> 
> 
> GFTO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now do I get a kooky?
Click to expand...







 [/quote]
GO. ME.

What else can I get for finally letting out my anger towards Snoop? [/quote]
 A shiny button.


----------



## SL92




----------



## JJH

[quote="Shadow_] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/quote]
 Hey Snoop come back here real quick!


----------



## AndyB

[quote="Shadow_] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/quote]
 K, this is perfect.


----------



## DarthGohan1

i dont like random pics :\


----------



## SL92

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> i dont like random pics :\


 That pic is relevant to an earlier discussed topic.

Ctrl+Alt+Pwn


----------



## DarthGohan1

Shadow_] [quote="DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> i dont like random pics :\


That pic is relevant to an earlier discussed topic.

Ctrl+Alt+Pwn [/quote]
 shut up before i ctrl alt delete you


----------



## Bulerias

Kindly stop individual member hate, thank you.


----------



## JJH

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont like random pics :\
> 
> 
> 
> That pic is relevant to an earlier discussed topic.
> 
> Ctrl+Alt+Pwn
Click to expand...

shut up before i ctrl alt delete you    			 [/quote]
 Oooh this is getting CTRL+ALT+SERIOUS.

And Darth's grammar is degrading again.  <_<


----------



## Snoopdogga

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> i dont like random pics :\


 I don't like this topic. <_< 
Everything I post gets deleted.


----------



## DarthGohan1

my grammer has been fantastik 2day!!!!1!!1!!!11!!


----------



## Kyle

Shadow_] [quote="DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> i dont like random pics :\


That pic is relevant to an earlier discussed topic.

Ctrl+Alt+Pwn [/quote]
 J00r sig is too big mister man.

On another note, FALCONNNN PAPERWORK.
Hardcore.


----------



## JJH

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont like random pics :\
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like this topic. <_<
> Everything I post gets deleted.
Click to expand...

 Ok Bul, I'm trying. But he's really tempting me. REALLY.


----------



## Kyle

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont like random pics :\
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like this topic. <_<
> Everything I post gets deleted.
Click to expand...

 You might be the new SN.


----------



## AndyB

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont like random pics :\
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like this topic. <_<
> Everything I post gets deleted.
Click to expand...

 O NO!!
Better tell a Mod... wait nvm. XD


----------



## MGMT

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont like random pics :\
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like this topic. <_<
> Everything I post gets deleted.
Click to expand...

 Thats just not playing fair.


----------



## Mino

This thread is boring again....


----------



## Bulerias

Grammar?  Did someone say... _grammar_?


----------



## AndyB

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> my grammer has been fantastik 2day!!!!1!!1!!!11!!


 Sure, keep telling urself that.


----------



## Bulerias

Mino said:
			
		

> This thread is boring again....


 This thread is never boring.

GET HIM


----------



## Kyle

Mino said:
			
		

> This thread is boring again....


 Of course.


----------



## Bulerias

AndyB said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my grammer has been fantastik 2day!!!!1!!1!!!11!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, keep telling *urself* that.
Click to expand...

 ^^^


----------



## SL92

Kyle said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont like random pics :\
> 
> 
> 
> That pic is relevant to an earlier discussed topic.
> 
> Ctrl+Alt+Pwn
Click to expand...

J00r sig is too big mister man.

On another note, FALCONNNN PAPERWORK.
Hardcore. [/quote]
 Well then, I'll have to fix that.

See that, I could have put in a mass-produced e-mail thanking you for your concern then doing nothing about it like Nintendo does.


----------



## AndyB

Mino said:
			
		

> This thread is boring again....


"Don't you know who I am?
I'm the number one hammer in the Grifball league. ****-Muffin"
XD Stills cracks me up.


----------



## SL92

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Grammar?  Did someone say... _grammar_?


 Uh-oh.


You've set off the whore within him!

Yeah, I said it. Grammar whore, that is. XD


----------



## AndyB

Bulerias said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my grammer has been fantastik 2day!!!!1!!1!!!11!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, keep telling *urself* that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^
Click to expand...

nvm, I see.    
-_-


----------



## DarthGohan1

i didnt delete anything


----------



## MGMT

http://youtube.com/watch?v=6tHmHtZVS3s

I tried to do that and poked myself in the eye...


----------



## Bulerias

Hey, you guys want to keep this thread open, right? : )


----------



## Kyle

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Hey, you guys want to keep this thread open, right? : )


 BAWWWWWWWW!


----------



## DarthGohan1

yes mom!


----------



## Bulerias

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> yes mom!


 I've got some pudding in the 'fridge...


----------



## MGMT

Bulerias said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes mom!
> 
> 
> 
> I've got some pudding in the 'fridge...
Click to expand...

Don't take it.. It might be poisonous.

edit: My eye still hurts.


----------



## JJH

Bulerias said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes mom!
> 
> 
> 
> I've got some pudding in the 'fridge...
Click to expand...

 Can I have some?


----------



## AndyB

Bulerias said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes mom!
> 
> 
> 
> I've got some pudding in the 'fridge...
Click to expand...

     
I love pudding.


----------



## Kyle

Bulerias said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes mom!
> 
> 
> 
> I've got some pudding in the 'fridge...
Click to expand...

 /r/ing Phoenix Wright pic of SHUT YOUR WHORE MOUTH


----------



## Tyler

Mmmm... Pudding.


That was a joke, *Haha*, fat chance. ;D


----------



## SL92

Bulerias said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes mom!
> 
> 
> 
> I've got some pudding in the 'fridge...
Click to expand...

 I've cleaned out my Wii already.

Oh, an actual fridge.

I had pudding in my Wii, though. The in-game graphics turned chocolate brown.


----------



## DarthGohan1

<big><big><big><big>_P*U*_</big></big>*<big><big><big><big><big><big><big>D</big></big></big></big></big></big></big>*_<big><big><big><big><big><big><big>DI</big></big></big></big></big></big></big>_<big><big>N<big><big><big><big><big><big>G</big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big><big><big><big><big>

uh oh my tourrettes just kicked in...</big></big></big>


----------



## Bulerias

but seriously, the pizza guy just came... <3 <3


----------



## AndyB

K, Thread boring now.


----------



## Tyler

Bulerias said:
			
		

> but seriously, the pizza guy just came... <3 <3


 I just had one of the pizza kits. 

Mmmmm.... <3


----------



## Bulerias

Shadow_] [quote="Bulerias said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes mom!
> 
> 
> 
> I've got some pudding in the 'fridge...
Click to expand...

I've cleaned out my Wii already.

Oh, an actual fridge.

I had pudding in my Wii, though. The in-game graphics turned chocolate brown. [/quote]
 Try putting vanilla in next time...

See, even IGN recommends it: http://wii.ign.com/articles/817/817899p1.html


----------



## Tyler

AndyB said:
			
		

> K, Thread boring now.


 Do a barrel roll!


----------



## SL92

Bulerias said:
			
		

> but seriously, the pizza guy just came... <3 <3


 Homemade pizza > Eat-in Pizza > Those little frozen pizzas that you heat up in a microwave oven > Ordered Pizza


----------



## MGMT

I'll go make a pizza in my easy bake oven. I seriously still have one though. Not sure if the dough is still edible..


----------



## JJH

ring pops phail good sir


----------



## AndyB

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K, Thread boring now.
> 
> 
> 
> Do a barrel roll!
Click to expand...

 Yes, Captain!


----------



## DarthGohan1

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but seriously, the pizza guy just came... <3 <3
> 
> 
> 
> I just had one of the pizza kits.
> 
> Mmmmm.... <3
Click to expand...

 me and a friend went in on some fundraising pizza kit and we get it friday... pizza party then


----------



## SL92

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K, Thread boring now.
> 
> 
> 
> Do a barrel roll!
Click to expand...

 IT'S OVER NINE THOUSAAAAAAAAAAAAAND!


----------



## Kyle

Shadow_] [quote="Bulerias said:
			
		

> but seriously, the pizza guy just came... <3 <3


Homemade pizza > Eat-in Pizza > Those little frozen pizzas that you heat up in a microwave oven > Ordered Pizza [/quote]
 SHUT YOUR WHORE MOUTH

But, you coulda gave that pizza to starving kids in Africa.


----------



## Tyler

Shadow_] [quote="OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K, Thread boring now.
> 
> 
> 
> Do a barrel roll!
Click to expand...

IT'S OVER NINE THOUSAAAAAAAAAAAAAND! [/quote]
 Can't let you do that.


----------



## MGMT

Kyle said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but seriously, the pizza guy just came... <3 <3
> 
> 
> 
> Homemade pizza > Eat-in Pizza > Those little frozen pizzas that you heat up in a microwave oven > Ordered Pizza
Click to expand...

SHUT YOUR WHORE MOUTH

But, you coulda gave that pizza to starving kids in Africa. [/quote]
 Or adopt an Ethiopian. <3


----------



## SL92

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow_] [quote="Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but seriously, the pizza guy just came... <3 <3
> 
> 
> 
> Homemade pizza > Eat-in Pizza > Those little frozen pizzas that you heat up in a microwave oven > Ordered Pizza
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SHUT YOUR WHORE MOUTH
> 
> But, you coulda gave that pizza to starving kids in Africa.
Click to expand...

Or adopt an Ethiopian. <3 [/quote]
 Guys, settle down, I already gave my pudding to them.

All my pudding is belong to them.


----------



## Tyler

http://supersmashbros.ign.com/articles/new...bmitted-Screens

Sweeet! =D


----------



## MGMT

Shadow_] [quote="only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow_] [quote="Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but seriously, the pizza guy just came... <3 <3
> 
> 
> 
> Homemade pizza > Eat-in Pizza > Those little frozen pizzas that you heat up in a microwave oven > Ordered Pizza
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SHUT YOUR WHORE MOUTH
> 
> But, you coulda gave that pizza to starving kids in Africa.
Click to expand...

Or adopt an Ethiopian. <3 [/quote]
Guys, settle down, I already gave my pudding to them.

All my pudding is belong to them. [/quote]
 You gave _all_ your pudding to them? Why do you have to be so selfish >.>


----------



## ƒish

So I see this thread has degraded... shame.


----------



## DarthGohan1

ocm on ign


----------



## Tyler

[quote author="


----------



## AndyB

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> http://supersmashbros.ign.com/articles/new...bmitted-Screens
> 
> Sweeet! =D


 Cool, congrats man.


----------



## SL92

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> ocm on ign


 I noes!

Was a question of his answered on the last GoNintendo podcast, or am I crazy?

Or all three?

*maniacal laughter*


----------



## Tyler

Shadow_] [quote="DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> ocm on ign


I noes!

Was a question of his answered on the last GoNintendo podcast, or am I crazy?

Or all three?

*maniacal laughter* [/quote]
 Yup. =D

I send in questions on their forums, and whenever I send in videogame music they get mad.


----------



## DarthGohan1

do u know someone from ign or sumthin?


----------



## SL92

Someone start a topic, there hasn't been a post for 60 seconds D=


----------



## Tyler

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> do u know someone from ign or sumthin?


 No, I wish.  

They had an article up a long time ago asking for volunteers and they liked my work. So they picked like five people who sent stuff in to upload pictures, but they're still working out the details, so we're just doing assignments for now.


----------



## DarthGohan1

awesome

ask for money


----------



## Tyler

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> awesome
> 
> ask for money


Problem with that:

Volunteer


----------



## JJH

[quote="Shadow_] Someone start a topic, there hasn't been a post for 60 seconds D= [/quote]
 Let's tell jokes!


----------



## Tyler

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_] Someone start a topic, there hasn't been a post for 60 seconds D=


Let's tell jokes! [/quote]
 Oh god. Jokes, and JJ is here. x.x


----------



## JJH

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Shadow_] Someone start a topic, there hasn't been a post for 60 seconds D=
> 
> 
> 
> Let's tell jokes!
Click to expand...

Oh god. Jokes, and JJ is here. x.x [/quote]
Oh look at that. 

*Resumes stalking*

Edit: Woot, 900th post. At this rate we'll reach 1,000 in no time.


----------



## SL92

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Shadow_] Someone start a topic, there hasn't been a post for 60 seconds D=
> 
> 
> 
> Let's tell jokes!
Click to expand...

Oh god. Jokes, and JJ is here. x.x [/quote]
 Wow, I should go into my anti-Chuck Norris chamber. I keeps out 99.7 of Chuck Norris, guaranteed. It should be able to keep out jokes.


----------



## JJH

Shadow_] [quote="OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Shadow_] Someone start a topic, there hasn't been a post for 60 seconds D=
> 
> 
> 
> Let's tell jokes!
Click to expand...

Oh god. Jokes, and JJ is here. x.x [/quote]
Wow, I should go into my anti-Chuck Norris chamber. I keeps out 99.7 of Chuck Norris, guaranteed. It should be able to keep out jokes. [/quote]
 Only 99.7? Mine keeps out all Chuck Norris. Except a roundhouse kick to the chamber's face.


----------



## AndyB

It's over
You don't need to tell me
I hope you're with someone who makes you feel safe in your sleep
Being tonight
I won't kill myself trying to stay in your life
I've got no distance left to run

When you see me
Please
Turn your back and walk away
I don't want to see you cause I know the dreams that you keep
That's where we meet
When your coming down think of me
I got no distance left to run

It's over
I knew it would end this way
I hope you're with someone makes you feel that this life
is a life
One that settles down
Stays around
Spends more time with you
I got no distance left to run
I'm coming home
So cold
Home


----------



## JJH

I gotta go, I'll be back later.

And Snoop, because I know I'd be saying it while I'm gone, 

G-T-F-O!!!


----------



## SL92

This topic is made of win.


----------



## DarthGohan1

bye jjh


----------



## Tyler

Wow.....

Just wow....


----------



## Snoopdogga

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> I gotta go, I'll be back later.
> 
> And Snoop, because I know I'd be saying it while I'm gone,
> 
> G-T-F-O!!!


 Sorry. I don't understand what that means.   
-_-


----------



## AndyB

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Wow.....
> 
> Just wow....


 What/Who?


----------



## JJH

Oh wait, I can stay for a little while longer.


----------



## Snoopdogga

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Oh wait, I can stay for a little while longer.


 Great. <_<


----------



## Kyle

Wurble wurble waka waka.


----------



## SL92

Kyle said:
			
		

> Wurble wurble waka waka.


 SAMSQUANCH.

whirrwhirrwhirrwhirrwhirr *chink*

SAMSQUANCH.

(Majora's Mask Lost Woods)


----------



## Snoopdogga

Shadow_] [quote="Kyle said:
			
		

> Wurble wurble waka waka.


SAMSQUANCH.

whirrwhirrwhirrwhirrwhirr *chink*

SAMSQUANCH.

(Majora's Mask Lost Woods) [/quote]
W-T-F are you trying to say?


----------



## Gabby

good lord..... i missed more fun....


----------



## JJH

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wait, I can stay for a little while longer.
> 
> 
> 
> Great. <_<
Click to expand...

Ok, I know you're just posting to annoy all of us here at this point, because none of us gave you any respect for posting every little piece of **** on any Nintendo game that you could post, so I'm going to tell you one more time, plainly and clearly-

<big><big><big>GET

THE

F***

OUT</big></big></big><big><big>

Bul or Storm, feel free to warn me. I'm just sick of this little freak.</big>


----------



## DarthGohan1

I say don't you know
You say you don't know
I say... take me out!

I say you don't show
Don't move, time is slow
I say... take me out!


----------



## Kyle

Topic: Music... AGAIN
Is Snoopdogga the new Super Naruto? D:
You guys have a bad habit.


----------



## AndyB

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> I say don't you know
> You say you don't know
> I say... take me out!
> 
> I say you don't show
> Don't move, time is slow
> I say... take me out!


 At least there is one like me.
Less Than Three Darth!!


----------



## AndyB

Kyle said:
			
		

> Topic: Music... AGAIN
> Is Snoopdogga the new Super Naruto? D:
> You guys have a bad habit.


 No.
Snoop is a plank, "" all you'd get from him usually.


----------



## Gabby

I be going bye


----------



## Snoopdogga

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wait, I can stay for a little while longer.
> 
> 
> 
> Great. <_<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, I know you're just posting to annoy all of us here at this point, because none of us gave you any respect for posting every little piece of **** on any Nintendo game that you could post, so I'm going to tell you one more time, plainly and clearly-
> 
> <big><big><big>GET
> 
> THE
> 
> F***
> 
> OUT</big></big></big><big><big>
> 
> Bul or Storm, feel free to warn me. I'm just sick of this little freak. </big></big>
Click to expand...

<big><big>
 Yay! :lol:</big>


----------



## SL92

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> I say don't you know
> You say you don't know
> I say... take me out!
> 
> I say you don't show
> Don't move, time is slow
> I say... take me out!


 That reminds me of the Beatle's song, Hello Goodbye.

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=QShSmpI0r9k


----------



## Snoopdogga

AndyB said:
			
		

> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Topic: Music... AGAIN
> Is Snoopdogga the new Super Naruto? D:
> You guys have a bad habit.
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> Snoop is a plank, "" all you'd get from him usually.
Click to expand...

 Correction: =P

=P >


----------



## Tyler

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> So what did I miss?


 A lot. 

mkay?


----------



## SL92

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Topic: Music... AGAIN
> Is Snoopdogga the new Super Naruto? D:
> You guys have a bad habit.
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> Snoop is a plank, "" all you'd get from him usually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correction: =P
> 
> =P >
Click to expand...

 Actually, it's more annoying when you use ":O" as an entire post.

Why are you even responding to these posts >.>


----------



## AndyB

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Topic: Music... AGAIN
> Is Snoopdogga the new Super Naruto? D:
> You guys have a bad habit.
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> Snoop is a plank, "" all you'd get from him usually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correction: =P
> 
> =P >
Click to expand...

 **** Off


----------



## Snoopdogga

Shadow_] [quote="Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Topic: Music... AGAIN
> Is Snoopdogga the new Super Naruto? D:
> You guys have a bad habit.
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> Snoop is a plank, "" all you'd get from him usually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correction: =P
> 
> =P >
Click to expand...

Actually, it's more annoying when you use ":O" as an entire post.

Why are you even responding to these posts >.> [/quote]
 O_O


----------



## Snoopdogga

AndyB said:
			
		

> Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Topic: Music... AGAIN
> Is Snoopdogga the new Super Naruto? D:
> You guys have a bad habit.
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> Snoop is a plank, "" all you'd get from him usually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correction: =P
> 
> =P >
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> **** Off
Click to expand...

 0_0
*CEN-3.0-SORD* OFF!


----------



## SL92

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Topic: Music... AGAIN
> Is Snoopdogga the new Super Naruto? D:
> You guys have a bad habit.
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> Snoop is a plank, "" all you'd get from him usually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correction: =P
> 
> =P >
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, it's more annoying when you use ":O" as an entire post.
> 
> Why are you even responding to these posts >.>
Click to expand...

O_O [/quote]
 Wow, I stand corrected. "O_O" is an even more annoying single-smily post.


----------



## JJH

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Topic: Music... AGAIN
> Is Snoopdogga the new Super Naruto? D:
> You guys have a bad habit.
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> Snoop is a plank, "" all you'd get from him usually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correction: =P
> 
> =P >
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> **** Off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 0_0
> *CEN-3.0-SORD* OFF!
Click to expand...

 Seriously, can't we just ban this creep?


----------



## Snoopdogga

Shadow_] [quote="Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Topic: Music... AGAIN
> Is Snoopdogga the new Super Naruto? D:
> You guys have a bad habit.
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> Snoop is a plank, "" all you'd get from him usually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correction: =P
> 
> =P >
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, it's more annoying when you use ":O" as an entire post.
> 
> Why are you even responding to these posts >.>
Click to expand...

O_O [/quote]
Wow, I stand corrected. "O_O" is an even more annoying single-smily post. [/quote]

O-O
  U
____


----------



## Bulerias

...I didn't want to do this... really, I didn't.

But you guys asked for it.  Sorry.

Locked.


----------



## Tyler

Sorry guys. ;D

I would've gotten someone to lock it at 999 posts just to tick you guys off anyway.


----------

